# Winter Weather Thread 2013-2014 VI



## DDD

We will roll on with #6


----------



## Mountainbuck

DDD what's going on with storm now?


----------



## Rockdale Buck

Ive had freezing drizzle for the past hour henry county


----------



## Dustin Pate

Pretty cool wind map really shows where the low is located.

http://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/surface/level/orthographic=-87.30,31.29,3000


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Just curious here, what's the record for winter weather threads filled up in one winter?


----------



## bml

115K GA Power customers without power across the state right now.


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Dustin Pate said:


> Pretty cool wind map really shows where the low is located.
> 
> http://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/surface/level/orthographic=-87.30,31.29,3000



Very cool indeed!


----------



## jbird1

Still sleeting even without it showing on the Radar.  It's hard to see but if you go outside you can hear it falling.  At a casual glance from inside, you would think nothing was going on.  The radar is showing some significant building back in N Alabama.


----------



## DDD

I went back and looked at the time lapse radar and if you guys will remember, I talked about at some point in time that convection down near the coast could rob moisture amounts upstream.

Well... I expected a more defined line of thunderstorms to say, hey Mark, we are robbing the moisture!!!  But I didn't.  However, going back and watching the "holes" in the radar, I can see where the convection down in South GA and on the coast robbed us upstream.

However guys, there is more to come.  You will see the radar begin to fill in and blossom.  It will sit and spin as it gets ready to hit the coast and bomb out.

I have received emails and text that it "busted".  We might not see 9" of snow, but the backside of the comma head will deliver in my opinion.

The precip will not end until Thursday morning.  Don't throw in the towel just yet.


----------



## carver

Thanks again DDD


----------



## nickel back

Dustin Pate said:


> Pretty cool wind map really shows where the low is located.
> 
> http://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/surface/level/orthographic=-87.30,31.29,3000



that is a very very cool map


----------



## panfried0419

6" in Jackson County and still snowing. Opposite of a bust here. Roads have ice with snow on top. Lonely pine tree snapped and fell. Not getting out for a while.


----------



## Mountainbuck

We will see. I should have worked today. triple D nailed the forecast but something must have happened for us up
Here. Maybe he'll explain later


----------



## Mountainbuck

Thanks triple D


----------



## deerbandit

Dustin Pate said:


> Pretty cool wind map really shows where the low is located.
> 
> http://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/surface/level/orthographic=-87.30,31.29,3000



That's cool, wish it showed the the outline of the states also.


----------



## MAC2

Talked to my mother, who lives on the North side of Dacula, at 10:03 this morning and her power had just went out. I'm assuming your power situation is still good DDD. Hoping for the best for you and yours.


----------



## panfried0419

Dacula had a good bit of snow when I left this morning


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

DDD said:


> I went back and looked at the time lapse radar and if you guys will remember, I talked about at some point in time that convection down near the coast could rob moisture amounts upstream.
> 
> Well... I expected a more defined line of thunderstorms to say, hey Mark, we are robbing the moisture!!!  But I didn't.  However, going back and watching the "holes" in the radar, I can see where the convection down in South GA and on the coast robbed us upstream.
> 
> However guys, there is more to come.  You will see the radar begin to fill in and blossom.  It will sit and spin as it gets ready to hit the coast and bomb out.
> 
> I have received emails and text that it "busted".  We might not see 9" of snow, but the backside of the comma head will deliver in my opinion.
> 
> The precip will not end until Thursday morning.  Don't throw in the towel just yet.



Thanks for the update. I'm just glad its not pure freezing rain IMBY. Its been mostly sleet with some very light snow. Hope it stays that way. I'd rather have nothing than heavy freezing rain


----------



## GTHunter007

My feeble brain sees the storm still very prevalent...hovering around the freezing mark for everyone, a slight change in temperature could be the difference in smooth sailing for a lot and shut down.  

The roads around here still must have a ground temp above freezing, it is all wet and mushy under neath the layer of ice.  That temperature drops and the ground and roads will be slick in a hurry.  This is just my simple thoughts about it.  

Almost like we are on the cutting edge of good and bad...easily go either way.  

Am I far off base?


----------



## DDD

MAC2 said:


> Talked to my mother, who lives on the North side of Dacula, at 10:03 this morning and her power had just went out. I'm assuming your power situation is still good DDD. Hoping for the best for you and yours.



We have power here for sure.  

The power outages have increased and increased looking at GA Power's real time map.


Also, if you think the storm is over, take all your extra groceries to a homeless shelter, go back home and plan on going to work tomorrow... because it busted.  Right?


----------



## jbird1

DDD said:


> I went back and looked at the time lapse radar and if you guys will remember, I talked about at some point in time that convection down near the coast could rob moisture amounts upstream.
> 
> Well... I expected a more defined line of thunderstorms to say, hey Mark, we are robbing the moisture!!!  But I didn't.  However, going back and watching the "holes" in the radar, I can see where the convection down in South GA and on the coast robbed us upstream.
> 
> However guys, there is more to come.  You will see the radar begin to fill in and blossom.  It will sit and spin as it gets ready to hit the coast and bomb out.
> 
> I have received emails and text that it "busted".  We might not see 9" of snow, but the backside of the comma head will deliver in my opinion.
> 
> The precip will not end until Thursday morning.  Don't throw in the towel just yet.



I think some either weren't alive or don't remember a few 80's storms that were drawn out over a couple of days.  Precip falls for a bit, then there is a lull.  Then it starts back up again and can include several types of wintry precip over the course of the storm.  I could be wrong but I am betting there will be some additional decent snow amounts being reported by tomorrow A.M.


----------



## Geeman

Thanks DDD! What ever happens you did a great job man warning people on here about how severe it could get. Better safe than sorry!


----------



## nickel back

....RAP 18 hour Closed upper low north Alabama....per Wxsouth 

DDD, what does that closed upper low over north Ala. mean??


----------



## Head East

Dustin Pate said:


> Pretty cool wind map really shows where the low is located.
> 
> http://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/surface/level/orthographic=-87.30,31.29,3000



That is cool, thanks!


----------



## MAC2

DDD said:


> We have power here for sure.
> 
> The power outages have increased and increased looking at GA Power's real time map.
> 
> 
> Also, if you think the storm is over, take all your extra groceries to a homeless shelter, go back home and plan on going to work tomorrow... because it busted.  Right?



I, in NO way, think the storm is over. Neither should anyone else.

Thanks for all you do.


----------



## Sargent

jbird1 said:


> I think some either weren't alive or don't remember a few 80's storms that were drawn out over a couple of days.  Precip falls for a bit, then there is a lull.  Then it starts back up again and can include several types of wintry precip over the course of the storm.  I could be wrong but I am betting there will be some additional decent snow amounts being reported by tomorrow A.M.




This.


----------



## Toyo8696

It is no different than a rain storm. It very rarely rains non stop for 2 to 3 days. Always gets to a start-stop rhythm. Way too much moisture out there for it to be over.


----------



## GTHunter007

I don't know why everyone thinks this is a bust...we have 1/8" already of ice on all the trees, I am sure that changes + and - in other locations.  If it just doubles, which is half of what was forecasted, this wind will tear stuff up in a bad way.


----------



## FlyDawg72

Super windy in South West Forsyth County, temp seems to have dropped since earlier, but I don't have a thermometer to check. 

So we should expect the storm to slap us once again, counter clockwise… and this appears to be bringing some more moisture and possible resulting accumulation depending on our location of course… am I understanding this correctly?


----------



## bml

DDD said:


> I went back and looked at the time lapse radar and if you guys will remember, I talked about at some point in time that convection down near the coast could rob moisture amounts upstream.
> 
> Well... I expected a more defined line of thunderstorms to say, hey Mark, we are robbing the moisture!!!  But I didn't.  However, going back and watching the "holes" in the radar, I can see where the convection down in South GA and on the coast robbed us upstream.
> 
> However guys, there is more to come.  You will see the radar begin to fill in and blossom.  It will sit and spin as it gets ready to hit the coast and bomb out.
> 
> I have received emails and text that it "busted".  We might not see 9" of snow, but the backside of the comma head will deliver in my opinion.
> 
> The precip will not end until Thursday morning.  Don't throw in the towel just yet.




Thanks man!!


----------



## RinggoldGa

DDD said:


> We have power here for sure.
> 
> The power outages have increased and increased looking at GA Power's real time map.
> 
> 
> Also, if you think the storm is over, take all your extra groceries to a homeless shelter, go back home and plan on going to work tomorrow... because it busted.  Right?



Having paid for wx south bit disappointed in lack of news this morning.  Is there somewhere else on that site I should look besides "synoptic discussion"?


----------



## 91xjgawes

Here in thomson our power has been out since around 6 am.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Freeze drizzle still here in the Saw. Gonna break out the 4 wheeler in a bit and check things out.


----------



## willbuck

Sitting here in Franklin County (Canon) at 3".  Been switching back and forth to sleet. Doubt we will see over 5" at this point.  Still a great snow and blessed with no ZR at this point.  Chan # 2 snow map still has us at 8" +.  Will not make it.


----------



## jsullivan03

Limbs are falling all around me.  Every so often I hear another one hit the porch.  Nothing very large....yet.


----------



## Head East

Still mainly sleet here in Evans.  I have seen some pine limbs fall, but they are relatively small ones.  I, for one, will be happy to see us get through this without a catastrophic anything.


----------



## PeteNga

yeah so far in conyers the storm hasnt been impressive by any means but im not letting my guard down. Ice in the trees visible and some limbs falling. IF it stays like this we are good. Some others have posted video of nothing happening at all near them while others got pummeled. Few friends had and are still dealing with power outages at this time. Im just glad it hasnt hit here as hard as planned.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Both generators fueled up and ready.


----------



## DDD

nickel back said:


> ....RAP 18 hour Closed upper low north Alabama....per Wxsouth
> 
> DDD, what does that closed upper low over north Ala. mean??



When the Low pressure "closes off" it basically slows up and starts firing off moisture.  It has no wind to push it along like a normal Low pressure system does.  It's going to sit and spin.  It will slowly drift eastward, but this is where we may score and make up for what the convection robbed us of.


----------



## nickel back

who is saying bust, what did I miss?

heck I'm in Thomaston and the pines are starting to  turn white, up high but they are, its raining  pretty good here, at 31.7 degrees its having a hard time freezing over(to much water falling)


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

91xjgawes said:


> Here in thomson our power has been out since around 6 am.



Dang Wes. Hope ya'll get it back soon


----------



## DDD

RinggoldGa said:


> Having paid for wx south bit disappointed in lack of news this morning.  Is there somewhere else on that site I should look besides "synoptic discussion"?



He usually updates it daily when the storm in on the horizon.  He has maps, write ups and videos.  I look for him to have a write up or video this afternoon.

Also good to follow him on twitter and facebook.


----------



## Bitteroot

We are not going to sit here all day moderating posts that are off topic and not needed.  You have been warned. For those that don't like what DDD has to say.... Move on, period.  For those that think they have to have a rebuttal post for those few... It is not needed either.  Keep this on topic for DDD or else!


----------



## nickel back

DDD said:


> When the Low pressure "closes off" it basically slows up and starts firing off moisture.  It has no wind to push it along like a normal Low pressure system does.  It's going to sit and spin.  It will slowly drift eastward, but this is where we may score and make up for what the convection robbed us of.



thanks DDD. that is what the definition I looked up explained but was not sure.

and there you go North West and North Ga. folks, you may still get your snow.


----------



## 25.06

Getting darker here again, another round coming


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Bitteroot said:


> We are not going to sit here all day moderating posts that are off topic and not needed.  You have been warned. For those that don't like what DDD has to say.... Move on, period.  For those that think they have to have a rebuttal post for those few... It is not needed either.  Keep this on topic for DDD or else!


----------



## PeteNga

DDD, can you explain how or why this storm is so sporadic? Case in point say my house, not too impressive a showing with a little ice on the trees and a light dusting of ice but say 5-10 miles away 2-4 inches of snow and more ice or sleet while 5 miles another way absolutely bust so far. just curious your thoughts on this.


----------



## Toddcosper

Someone in this group posted that his grandmother was unresponsive and his parents couldn't get to her at Rockdale hospital. Here is a person willing to help with a group called Jeepers - in Covington that may be able to help 6783002081


----------



## nickel back

Thomaston right now, good rain coming down

Temperature  31.8 °F 
Relative Humidity  96.7 % 
Dew Point Temperature  31.0 °F 
Wet Bulb Temperature  31.5 ° 

the wind coming in from the North East 11mph


----------



## GA DAWG

DDD where you think the bomb might hit now? Still in the red area from your map last night?


----------



## cjones

We're slowly getting more ice on the trees here between Newnan and Peachtree City.  Trees are still swaying with the wind, but they are swaying slower - kind of like a pendulum on a clock that is running down - which means they are getting heavier.    Temp has dropped down to 29.8* which is a couple of degrees cooler than 2 hours ago.  Radar is showing a lot more moisture coming our way.  I imagine we are on the verge of widespread power outages down here on the south side.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

PeteNga said:


> DDD, can you explain how or why this storm is so sporadic? Case in point say my house, not too impressive a showing with a little ice on the trees and a light dusting of ice but say 5-10 miles away 2-4 inches of snow and more ice or sleet while 5 miles another way absolutely bust so far. just curious your thoughts on this.



I saw that happen in Thomson a few years back. It snowed 4 inches here and just a trace a few miles away. I believe we were set up under a snow band that day.


----------



## Greene728

Very moderate rain here in West Coweta now with stuff icing up right before my eyes!
At this rate it will get ugly fast.


----------



## Goddard

Appears to be a sleet/freezing rain mix in Canton at the moment.


----------



## MD746

Greene728 said:


> Very moderate rain here in West Coweta now with stuff icing up right before my eyes!
> At this rate it will get ugly fast.



Greene looks like everything east of Newnan has more ice than the west side. Also calls coming in are keeping the Task Forces busy in central and eastside of the county.


----------



## 35 Whelen Jr

This wind is crazy!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Still sleeting and been with out power for an hour. Last I heard all most 200k with out power in ga


----------



## panfried0419

Jackson Banks Hall and North Gwinnett have taken a pounding


----------



## georgiadawgs44

After a 3 hour break we're back to light freezing rain in Stockbridge. 29.3 on the back porch.


----------



## Rockdale Buck

Its been freezing drizzle since 10.  Looks like heavier precip moving in soon.  Looks like no power for me soon


----------



## Toddcosper

From Banks County Sherriff 
Banks County has officially declared a LOCAL STATE OF EMERGENCY. 

 Currently we are beginning to have trees fall. We currently have approximately 5" of snow with approximately 1/4-1/2" frozen material at the base. Winds are gusting up to 30-35 mph. 

 Banks County Sheriff's Office and Banks County Fire/EMS with aid from Georgia National Guard are evaluating roadways, conducting resident checks and delivering supplies to needed locations. 

 We will continue to update as information is received.


----------



## Toddcosper

Ok - I'll post this and sit back and listen to DDD and others thoughts - It makes sense to me - What do you think guys? 

http://wxgeeknation.wordpress.com/2014/02/12/winter-storm-1230-update/


----------



## malak05

Pretty good freezing rain in Rockmart building on trees pretty quickly


----------



## Seth carter

Just started sleeting a little her stuck at 34


----------



## cjones

MD746 said:


> Greene looks like everything east of Newnan has more ice than the west side. Also calls coming in are keeping the Task Forces busy in central and eastside of the county.



Looking at the Georgia Power and Coweta-Fayette EMC outage maps, it looks like we barely missed the bullet here in Coweta this morning, but I think we're trying to catch up now based on how fast it's accumulating on the branches in my front yard.


----------



## todd03blown

Goddard said:


> Appears to be a sleet/freezing rain mix in Canton at the moment.



It is really coming down at my house near Hickory Flat...heavy sleet and IP. Wind has really picked up as well.


----------



## jbird1

Toddcosper said:


> Ok - I'll post this and sit back and listen to DDD and others thoughts - It makes sense to me - What do you think guys?
> 
> http://wxgeeknation.wordpress.com/2014/02/12/winter-storm-1230-update/


----------



## 25.06

Heavy drizzle to a light rain, wind blowing strong at times and the ice is getting thicker:


----------



## Goatdaddy

Snow in calhoun from about 6-8 but been all rain ever since. Not sure if temps are the cause. Im curious if temps will continue to rob us of snow today.


----------



## nickel back

Goatdaddy said:


> Snow in calhoun from about 6-8 but been all rain ever since. Not sure if temps are the cause. Im curious if temps will continue to rob us of snow today.



Calhoun right now

Temperature  31.2 °F 
Relative Humidity  97.6 % 
Dew Point Temperature  30.6 °F 
Wet Bulb Temperature  31.0 °F


----------



## drippin' rock

31 degrees and rain in south Clayton Co.


----------



## jkhonea

Steady freezing rain in Snellville.  Roads outside are a serious mess.  Come tonight with continued temp drops, it's going to be really bad, I believe.  I don't think the freezing rain has let up here today.  Just been steady.


----------



## Head East

Sleet has changed to freezing rain here.


----------



## PappyHoel

Office will be closed again tomorrow.  I dont expect it will open this week.


----------



## Mike 65

It seems that the rain were getting in Henry county now is melting some of the ice off the trees, might be a big help before 2nd round hits.


----------



## smokey30725

freezing rain right now up here in Flintstone. Radar shows that this should be the leading edge of another band of snow coming through. I hope so. Kids are ready to build another snowman!


----------



## DDD

PeteNga said:


> DDD, can you explain how or why this storm is so sporadic? Case in point say my house, not too impressive a showing with a little ice on the trees and a light dusting of ice but say 5-10 miles away 2-4 inches of snow and more ice or sleet while 5 miles another way absolutely bust so far. just curious your thoughts on this.



Sure.  I will do my best to explain.

The cold air is coming from the NE.  The warm moisture is coming from the SW.  They meet in the air and one wins out over the other and there is no "lines", it is abstract.

The cold air was "deeper" where the snow was.  It was not as "deep" where there was not as much.  Also, the moisture was in streaks and bands.  The cutoff that I was looking at on the radar was steep in places.  All I can think is that not only were you in a battle ground area of cold vs. warm, you were in a place where the precip was heavy and 5 miles away it was nothing.


----------



## marknga

33 and still raining in Byron. So far no icing... thank you Lord.


----------



## Greene728

MD746 said:


> Greene looks like everything east of Newnan has more ice than the west side. Also calls coming in are keeping the Task Forces busy in central and eastside of the county.



Yep. I saw some pics earlier down around Turin, and we don't have near that much. But its building pretty quick as I type this. 

I want spring!


----------



## elfiii

Still nothing but sleet and freezing rain in Chamblee. The ice is beginning to win out on the trees. I feel like a doomed man waiting on the power to go out.


----------



## DDD

panfried0419 said:


> Jackson Banks Hall and North Gwinnett have taken a pounding



It has not been that bad here at my house.  I am right where Gwinnett, Barrow and Walton come together.

From what I hear the areas over near Hamilton Mill have more snow than I do 10-12 miles away.

125k without power and that number will climb. 

Currently I have freezing rain here in Dacula and 29°


----------



## Greene728

elfiii said:


> Still nothing but sleet and freezing rain in Chamblee. The ice is beginning to win out on the trees. I feel like a doomed man waiting on the power to go out.



Lol! Couldn't have said it better!


----------



## Geeman

Freezing rain in southern carroll county pretty good now!


----------



## Rockdale Buck

Freezing rain, trees getting really icy


----------



## nickel back

DDD said:


> Sure.  I will do my best to explain.
> 
> The cold air is coming from the NE.  The warm moisture is coming from the SW.  They meet in the air and one wins out over the other and there is no "lines", it is abstract.
> 
> The cold air was "deeper" where the snow was.  It was not as "deep" where there was not as much.  Also, the moisture was in streaks and bands.  The cutoff that I was looking at on the radar was steep in places.  All I can think is that not only were you in a battle ground area of cold vs. warm, you were in a place where the precip was heavy and 5 miles away it was nothing.



this explains my are to the T...

Thomaston is 32 now(went up in temps) but Lamar went down in Temp, they are getting hammered over there.(freezing rain)


----------



## DDD

Toddcosper said:


> Ok - I'll post this and sit back and listen to DDD and others thoughts - It makes sense to me - What do you think guys?
> 
> http://wxgeeknation.wordpress.com/2014/02/12/winter-storm-1230-update/






Everyone, please listen up.  Click this link.  This is the HRRR model.  It re-updates every hour, you might have to click refresh at the top of each hour if you leave it up on your computer.  The HRRR is awesome and tells you what is to come.

Everyone who thinks this is over needs to click the link.

http://models.weatherbell.com/news/hrrr_current_se.gif


----------



## Crickett

Freezing rain here too on the east side of Barrow Co. Trees are starting to look a little icy!


----------



## Paymaster

Ephesus is having more moderate freezing rain now. Limbs on the trees are drooping pretty steeply.


----------



## Wade Chandler

DDD, is it starting to swing from the positive tilt to negative?


----------



## Dustin Pate

Trees starting to get some ice in downtown Franklin (Heard County).


----------



## PeteNga

DDD said:


> Sure.  I will do my best to explain.
> 
> The cold air is coming from the NE.  The warm moisture is coming from the SW.  They meet in the air and one wins out over the other and there is no "lines", it is abstract.
> 
> The cold air was "deeper" where the snow was.  It was not as "deep" where there was not as much.  Also, the moisture was in streaks and bands.  The cutoff that I was looking at on the radar was steep in places.  All I can think is that not only were you in a battle ground area of cold vs. warm, you were in a place where the precip was heavy and 5 miles away it was nothing.




Makes sense, we are also in a very hilly area, a bleedoff of a section of stone mountain, and there is alot of elevation changes over here. Nothing more than say 200 feet or so between the top and bottom of the hills. WE did have heavy rain all last night throughout the morning. 4 am was still rain, 7 am turned into a light sleet that dusted the ground and vehicles. went to about 8ish and just let off. Just now at 1pm it is starting back up with the light sleet and freezing rain yet again. Very cool to watch a storm like this I just hope it doesnt result in a power outage. Also looking at the HRRR the fine line where snow and ice are battling it out is right over rockdale county so you hit the nail on the head there. I wouldnt mind learning more about this and having more insight and better understanding of how this all works.  Thanks again.


----------



## oldfella1962

33 here in Evans GA everything iced over, a few scattered outages. The VW dealership can't make it in to work, and my car broke down near them, right around closing last night. Thus, they can't see what's wrong with it until the storm is over. So I guess when the storm ends I have to get a rental car from the nearest rental agency until they fix my car.


----------



## Crickett

Toddcosper said:


> Ok - I'll post this and sit back and listen to DDD and others thoughts - It makes sense to me - What do you think guys?
> 
> http://wxgeeknation.wordpress.com/2014/02/12/winter-storm-1230-update/



Thank you for that link! My husband is out working/driving in this. I just let him know he needs to be back home by 5pm.


----------



## DDD

Alabama NWS is calling for heavy snow tonight in Birmingham!!!  They are extending their warnings....

Guys... this is not over!!!


----------



## Nicodemus

The rain has quit here for a while. 34 degrees and right windy.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

28 in the Saw.  Freeze drizzle continues


----------



## bml

According to Channel 2 we are already over 200K without power in Ga. This could be a very long week.


----------



## jonkayak

Over here where Jackson, Barrow, and Clarke counties all comes together it's pretty much been all snow/sleet but it's turning to freezing rain now. The branches are sagging and trees are swaying in the wind. The evening round looks bad at this point.


----------



## PeteNga

and now the power, crap crap crap


----------



## DDD

Wade Chandler said:


> DDD, is it starting to swing from the positive tilt to negative?



Yes sir!  I would say it is Neutral tilt right now.


----------



## Tgill1790

DDD said:


> Yes sir!  I would say it is Neutral tilt right now.



DDD, what would it mean if the system tilts negative? I have been hearing that term a lot in these posts and Robert's from Wxsouth but not all that sure what it means, could you explain, thanks!


----------



## DDD

PeteNga said:


> and now the power, crap crap crap



Pete, where do you live?


----------



## BlueLghtning

cjones said:


> Looking at the Georgia Power and Coweta-Fayette EMC outage maps, it looks like we barely missed the bullet here in Coweta this morning, but I think we're trying to catch up now based on how fast it's accumulating on the branches in my front yard.



Can you share the link to the Coweta-Fayette EMC outage map?  I have the Georgia Power one.


----------



## cjones

BlueLghtning said:


> Can you share the link to the Coweta-Fayette EMC outage map?  I have the Georgia Power one.




Outage map for Coweta-Fayette EMC:

http://outage.utility.org/OMSWebMap/Map/OMSWebMap.htm


----------



## todd03blown

This latest image has been running rampant on the forums...

DDD - Does this depict the wrap around that is to happen? Or the setup of the deformation/comma head?


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

DDD said:


> He usually updates it daily when the storm in on the horizon.  He has maps, write ups and videos.  I look for him to have a write up or video this afternoon.
> 
> Also good to follow him on twitter and facebook.



 what is his name on FB?


----------



## DDD

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> what is his name on FB?



I believe his FB page is under WxSouth.  Also look up Robert Gamble Meteorologist


----------



## Arrow3

Not much has happened here in Oglethorpe County at my house. Mostly sleet...Just like others have said, just a few miles away they have gotten a good bit of snow.


----------



## 3ringer

I believe the worst of this storm is going to happen after sundown .


----------



## ryork

Sleet and freezing rain picking up again here in Bremen. Trees are really starting to sag now. Lots of large limbs down and the largest of them all that I can see delivered what I think and hope is a glancing blow to my shop roof.


----------



## badger

Sleet picking up now in Hickory Flat.


----------



## bml

DDD said:


> I believe his FB page is under WxSouth.  Also look up Robert Gamble Meteorologist



https://www.facebook.com/WxSouth

He updates his FB status pretty regular during these big events.


----------



## PappyHoel

tiny tiny snow here now.


----------



## DDD

todd03blown said:


> This latest image has been running rampant on the forums...
> 
> DDD - Does this depict the wrap around that is to happen? Or the setup of the deformation/comma head?



That is a wind field map with temps.  Not really sure that depicts it well.  

The link I posted above shows the best depiction of the wrap around.  I will have a look at some of the models and see if I can find a better picture.

I can only assume they are using that to show how the cold air is being whipped around by the comma head.  The winds and temps show the direction and the cold being pulled in.


----------



## Paymaster

I was just out taking some pics and I heard the loud crack of a large limb breaking across the field in front of the house.


----------



## DDD

Heavy sleet pouring out of the sky now.


----------



## PeteNga

DDD said:


> Pete, where do you live?



Rockdale county, seems to be right along the battlezone blue/purple line according to the HRRR.


----------



## Greene728

Seeing it switch over to sleet and snow flurries here in West Coweeta now. Already have a nice coat of sleet on the ground. I hope this is a good thing.


----------



## iwantthegold

Heavy sleet in Sandy Springs.  Showing snow on either side of the perimeter.  It just doesn't want to snow ITP.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Sleet in North Forsyth now, mixed with a little rain...


----------



## the HEED!

NW Kennesaw here, close to 1 inch frozen sheet of sleet on ground and ice coating trees and bushes. 31 here and spitting mist drizzle and sleet. I think we wil get snow after dark. It looks like another day in the house tomorrow, the chili is hot and the beer is cold. Power still on, fireplace kicking, generator on stand by. Watched a big limb come down on the fence while fetching a beer out of the cooler on the poach! Snow please, no more ice.


----------



## JustUs4All

On the eastern edge of McDuffie Co. the current temps are just below freezing and a mix of light sleet and rain have been falling since before sunup.  Ice is accumulating on the trees.  We have some limbs down and don't have to worry about what the roads are like since there are a couple of trees across the driveway.  The power is still on for now, but it is only a matter of time before we loose it.  It will probably get much worse before it gets better.  

Thanks to DDD we were ready for it and can button up and hunker down for as long as it takes.


----------



## panfried0419

6" of snow. Now rain. The snow cover has frozen. Everything is glazing over. Winds are horrendous. Northwest Jackson County is frozen over.


----------



## Seth carter

Lots of rain


----------



## BlueLghtning

We had been in a lull here in Newnan for a few hours, but over the last hour, the freezing rain/sleet picked up significantly.  I have started to see some sleet accumulate in a few places in the yard.  My sidewalk iced over and I didn't even notice it.  Almost busted my butt trying to take some pics.  LOL


----------



## Mountainbuck

Does anyone think it's over for extreme nga? I know it's not for Atlanta south.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

We're in a lull so my wife and I ventured out into the back yard. We recieved about 1 3/4 inch of sleet and probably 1/4 inch freezing rain accumulation.


----------



## biggtruxx

West Walton county.... Our streets are ice here..... we have sleet coming down heavy and there is nobody going anywhere soon. All I can say is this is a major ice storm and I just pray our power stays on! I tried to pull out of the driveway and Notta!


----------



## nickel back

Thomaston right now

Temperature  32.2 °F 
Relative Humidity  96.6 % 
Dew Point Temperature  31.4 °F 
Wet Bulb Temperature  31.9 °F 
Atmospheric Pressure 30.01 and arrow is pointing down


----------



## mbl223

Heavy sleet that seems to be turning to snow in sandy springs.  I think the worst is yet to come. Everyone stay safe and warm.

DDD I rarely post, but follow all of your weather threads.  Thank you for all that you do.


----------



## grizzlyblake

Mountainbuck said:


> Does anyone think it's over for extreme nga? I know it's not for Atlanta south.



No. The models say otherwise. 

http://wxgeeknation.wordpress.com/


----------



## deerbandit

I'm almost on the paulding Cobb county line and we have been in a lull now for about 3 hours. Will this change I hope so.


----------



## Tbrid8324

DDD, what about the snow that's increasing back in Arkansas? Looks like it could swing thru N Ga also.


----------



## JosephSparks

biggtruxx said:


> West Walton county.... Our streets are ice here..... we have sleet coming down heavy and there is nobody going anywhere soon. All I can say is this is a major ice storm and I just pray our power stays on! I tried to pull out of the driveway and Notta!



Same here. Changing from sleet back to misting rain back to sleet. Tonight should be interesting. The trees on Sardis Church Rd are sagging bad


----------



## deermaster13

Hasn't been over 29 in northern Wilkes county all day. Had a few snow flakes but mostly sleet accumulation. Roads were passable but we drove real slow into tignall

l. Thanks triple d for info thru this. We still have power but are well prepared for outages.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

I was in the process of posting at 10 AM this morning but the power went out and finally came back on about 1 PM.  I had plenty of freezing rain early this morning that covered the trees, streets, power lines etc and then the sleet started. I have a total of 2 1/4 inches of ice now.

A large limb fell earlier this morning and wiped out the right rear and trunk section of my Camry.  I heard the loud crash and went out immediately to see the results and say lots of unprintable words.    

THANKS TO DDD, I thought that I had prepared more for this storm than any other in my life, including getting my generator ready with plenty of gas, several new heavy duty extension cords, plenty of drinking water and food items, filled my bathtub with water,  and I put three 16 lb. bags of ice in my freezer to keep my venison safe and other things colder IF I lose power for several days.

Now the sleet has stopped and the frozen precip is falling again and making things even worse as more limbs and trees are starting to crash down.  Current temperature is showing 33 degrees.

Thanks again to DDD for his expertise in helping all of us with these weather related situations.  His name has become a "household word" in discussions with several of my friends in assisting them to make prior preparations for these winter storms etc.

ps:  I sure would like to meet this gentleman face to face in the near future.


----------



## Gone Fishing

Sleeting here and power starting to flash......

No chance of getting out of the driveway......


----------



## DDD

Mountainbuck said:


> Does anyone think it's over for extreme nga? I know it's not for Atlanta south.



Click the link in this thread for the HRRR.  That will answer your question.


----------



## RinggoldGa

DDD said:


> Everyone, please listen up.  Click this link.  This is the HRRR model.  It re-updates every hour, you might have to click refresh at the top of each hour if you leave it up on your computer.  The HRRR is awesome and tells you what is to come.
> 
> Everyone who thinks this is over needs to click the link.
> 
> http://models.weatherbell.com/news/hrrr_current_se.gif




I love snow. I live for snow.

Pretty sure God hates me.  

3 days ago we moved 15 miles north to a rental home while repairs are done to our home from pipe bursting.  Accordingly this model I'm going to watch a cold rain at the rental house while the house I own gets another 4-6 inches.  That 1-2 degrees is a very big deal.  Somebody move that wedge up just a hair!


----------



## bml

biggtruxx said:


> West Walton county.... Our streets are ice here..... we have sleet coming down heavy and there is nobody going anywhere soon. All I can say is this is a major ice storm and I just pray our power stays on! I tried to pull out of the driveway and Notta!



I'm in Walnut Grove and the wind is horrendous!!! The sleet is coming down HARD, and then it is being driven by the wind.


----------



## deerhunter75

the winds have picked up and we are getting a good dose of sleet/Freezing rain.


----------



## bamafans

Loganville/ walnut grove= heavy sleet @2:12


----------



## keithsto

My grandmother is back at the nursing home now. Did a lot of tests and only found low blood pressure while standing. Going to monitor her. 

On another note, buddy and I made a successful trip to the liquor store in walnut grove for provisions. 4x4 the whole way 20 mph or less.  Big rigs were driving 50 mph like it was a sunny day on 138.  Some spots were solid ice. Staying put now because those roads will be solid ice later.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Thanks triple d


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Sleet now in the Saw.. Holding at 28


----------



## Fletch_W

Athens GA it just picked back up as freezing rain and froze the hatchback shut on the station wagon in about 30 minutes, I hope it switches back to sleet and snow soon, or things are going to start going boom and pop.

Luckily my wife remembered all our firewood was still in the back... so we got it out just in time, with some forcing and fighting.


----------



## GA DAWG

Sleeting in north Forsyth. Still not any bad ice on trees.Our power did blink off for a min just a little bit ago. Deddy has been up at BP clearing snow on his 4x4 tractor  So if you can get there. They are open for yall Around Matt and silver city.and surrounding areas.


----------



## grizzlyblake

All the laughing children sledding and kids on 4 wheelers have disappeared now. The sky is darkening and the wind is whipping up with stinging sleet coming out of the sky at a steady clip. All the birds and animals are gone. There sure is an ominous feeling out there.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Snowing like crazy in Union now!


----------



## jkhonea

Sleeting steadily here now and picking up steam.  Looks like this is the next round settling in.


----------



## whitetaco02

You all post pics of the snow for those of us stuck at 32-33 with a very cold rain!


----------



## Mountainbuck

Hrrr shows a lot of snow after five northward


----------



## Walker44

Lake Lanier -  Cleared the deck of snow It is turning to slush in driveway . Now starting to mist here


----------



## jkhonea

Looking at the power outage map, it's out on either side of us.  Like within 1/2 mile.  Great.


----------



## ryork

Sleeting hard in Bremen now, looks to be a few very small snow flakes mixing in with it at times.


----------



## grizzlyblake

Mountainbuck said:


> Hrrr shows a lot of snow after five northward




Yep, I've been watching it all afternoon. Looks like the sun setting will be about when things kick up for the state, with the Northern part getting snow up to 2am.


----------



## DCHunter

Snow mixing with the sleet in south Douglas county, Campbellton area


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Mountainbuck said:


> Hrrr shows a lot of snow after five northward



It's showed us getting snow all day, but what is appearing on radar just hasn't manifested itself into reality.


----------



## PappyHoel

GA DAWG said:


> Sleeting in north Forsyth. Still not any bad ice on trees.Our power did blink off for a min just a little bit ago. Deddy has been up at BP clearing snow on his 4x4 tractor  So if you can get there. They are open for yall Around Matt and silver city.and surrounding areas.



I need redman, i may hit the road on my 4wheeler.


----------



## rolltidega

More sleet falling in Hiram again.


----------



## grizzlyblake

Glenn Burns is calling for a chance of more snow / freezing rain Friday night.


----------



## elfiii

Gangsta Lean 2 doors down. Place your bets ladies and gentlemen, place your bets.


----------



## GA DAWG

PappyHoel said:


> I need redman, i may hit the road on my 4wheeler.


Do it. I've been seeing them all day up an down 369. Glen Burns just said again what DDD been saying for a month. We may get 7 more inches tonight here  Then he said more snow Fri night late. I ain't heard that one yet. Till now.


----------



## DCHunter

elfiii said:


> Gangsta Lean 2 doors down. Place your bets ladies and gentlemen, place your bets.



Uh oh.


----------



## JD

elfiii said:


> Gangsta Lean 2 doors down. Place your bets ladies and gentlemen, place your bets.



That's going to be an issue!!!


----------



## whitetaco02

Elfiii, I would move that car! lol


----------



## malak05

Rockmart having some snow mix in with sleet


----------



## elfiii

whitetaco02 said:


> Elfiii, I would move that car! lol



Ain't mine. They can see it from their living room window.

When she goes she'll take the pole, transformer and the wire on both sides. Probably yank the wire off my pole as well.

I figure about dark when the power company is maxed out. There are others just like it on our street and the whole neighborhood.


----------



## blondiega1

I see my weekend trop to Maggie Valley slipping away......


----------



## DDD

elfiii said:


> Gangsta Lean 2 doors down.


----------



## FlyDawg72

Heavy sleet in SoFoCo ... Winds are steadily getting stronger, still with pretty big gusts.


----------



## elfiii

DDD said:


>



That's what it looks like to me.


----------



## iwantthegold

DDD, you see that squall line about to hit the west coast of Florida??  That reminds me of '93. They're about to get clobbered!


----------



## lagrangedave

Just got my power back on. I thought it was raining, but power guy pointed out the ice in the trees. Sleeting now and expect neighbors pines to fall sometime tonight. Good to live next door to local power guy though. It only took them 30 minutes to repair lines.


----------



## Paint Brush

elfiii said:


> Gangsta Lean 2 doors down. Place your bets ladies and gentlemen, place your bets.



 Yep that one is a cocked gun. Once they start to lean it opens up a new surface area for the ice to cling to. if the ice keeps accumulating my bets are shes a gonner.


----------



## Mountainbuck

I just wanna have a snow ball fight !!!!


----------



## elfiii

HRRR makes it look like the moisture is pulling away to the NE?


----------



## lagrangedave

Real heavy sleet now. i guess we can join the party now.


----------



## mountainpass

Pickens County elevation 1800'

35.4 degrees. All rain, not freezing.


----------



## jkhonea

It looks like Snellville is now transitioning to snow and it's coming down steadily.  Very steadily.  But I will say I hope it is snow.  Much better than sleet and freezing rain.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Waiting on sunset And hopefully a temperature drop here in chatsworth ga!!


----------



## the HEED!

Mountainbuck said:


> Waiting on sunset And hopefully a temperature drop here in chatsworth ga!!



man its killin' ya youre way up there in Chatsworth  and dont have snow aint it?


----------



## Walker44

Lake Lanier --- Cumming    All of a sudden   Sleet and winds   Deck I just cleared is covered with a dusting of sleet  Temp is 28


----------



## nickel back

it just came a down pour in Thomaston.......guess I better be glad we are at 32.4 degrees....


----------



## GA DAWG

I stepped out back an snapped yall a couple pics. Here's your snow.


----------



## panfried0419

I have never seen it sleet so hard


----------



## Mountainbuck

Yea we were looking forward to it


----------



## panfried0419

Gaps in the radar are filling back in quickly. NE GA is getting rocked


----------



## Buck Trax

Getting hammered in Madison Cty. Sleet changing over to tiny snowflakes blowing in sideways. Visibility down to less than 300 yds. Tree limbs getting tired.


----------



## ButcherTony

GA DAWG said:


> I stepped out back an snapped yall a couple pics. Here's your snow.



looks like a good place to turkey hunt


----------



## Mac

Power was out for a couple hours here in Bremen, lots of ice on trees and sleet covering the ground


----------



## blood on the ground

Sleeting heavy in north Paulding, GMC said 29!


----------



## Buck Trax

I've got iPhone pics but can't get them to post. If someone knows how and cares to see Madison Cty pics, I'll send them so you can post.


----------



## Luke0927

GA DAWG said:


> Do it. I've been seeing them all day up an down 369. Glen Burns just said again what DDD been saying for a month. We may get 7 more inches tonight here  Then he said more snow Fri night late. I ain't heard that one yet. Till now.



I've seen 4 Wheelers, tractors, and folks out clowning.  Wind is tearing it up I'll stay in house.  My cousin wanted to run rabbit dogs down at his place off Old Atlanta told him I'd sit it out.


----------



## beginnersluck

Sleeting to beat the band here in Toccoa. We've probably added 1/8 inch of sleet in less than 30 mins.


----------



## Garcia Mitchler

Sleeting heavy and 31 degrees here between Dahlonega and Dawsonville off 9 (up near Castleberry Bridge). Whats odd is just to the west in Elijay its melted and roads are wet and passable... saw it on 11 Alive.


----------



## grizzlyblake

Sleeting moderately heavy up here in Ball Ground.


----------



## DDD

This from Robert Gamble at WxSouth.com

The storm is on schedule about as planned. There was a scare this morning when a line of convection moved through the FL panhandle and initially robbed some western Carolinas and northern GA moisture but the filling in is ongoing and will continue.  Whats going to happen is the upper level energy will begin to cutoff over northern AL or northern GA late tonight.

As this occurs, a strong influx of moisture and lift will keep regenerating moisture into northern GA, AL eastern TN, and most of the Carolinas and Virginia as time goes on today and overnight. This is a very slow process and a long lived storm. Many areas centrered in the Southern Apps region from ATL to CLT RNK region are going to have a 24 hour storm…thats very rare.  Now the rain , sleet, ZR and snow lines are about the same as progged yesterday.


----------



## tcward

Who is making snow ice cream?


----------



## GO-DAWGS

Not really much going on in Macon - cold with rain. Temp right around 34. Light ice accumulating on the trees. It looks like most of the weather is north


----------



## jcountry

Channel two just backed way off on their ice totals.

Good news if it works out that way.

Its getting a bit more windy here, though.


----------



## savreds

Got a text from my son up at UGA about 45  minutes ago. First text said it was pouring freezing rain and then a second text a few minutes later saying that it was pouring down the sleet, at least an inch an hour rate.
He said the road was an inch thick sheet of ice and just watched a car sliding down the hill with all four wheels locked.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

It has quit up here


----------



## panfried0419

*woah*

North Jackson County! Lights are flickering.


----------



## CharlesH

We had sleet here for a while and have now switched over to small snowflakes but its coming down pretty good N of Dallas.


----------



## nickel back

DDD said:


> This from Robert Gamble at WxSouth.com
> 
> The storm is on schedule about as planned. There was a scare this morning when a line of convection moved through the FL panhandle and initially robbed some western Carolinas and northern GA moisture but the filling in is ongoing and will continue.  Whats going to happen is the upper level energy will begin to cutoff over northern AL or northern GA late tonight.
> 
> As this occurs, a strong influx of moisture and lift will keep regenerating moisture into northern GA, AL eastern TN, and most of the Carolinas and Virginia as time goes on today and overnight. This is a very slow process and a long lived storm. Many areas centrered in the Southern Apps region from ATL to CLT RNK region are going to have a 24 hour storm…thats very rare.  Now the rain , sleet, ZR and snow lines are about the same as progged yesterday.



thanks for the update DDD

is that the closed upper low we talked about earlier causing this?


----------



## drippin' rock

Southern Clayton Co. off Panhandle Rd.  Limbs they be a snappin'


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Freezing rain coming down in Thomson. Making me nervous. Its needs to change back to sleet or snow


----------



## Geeman

I'm ready for this to be over with! Come on spring time!


----------



## PappyHoel

GA DAWG said:


> Do it. I've been seeing them all day up an down 369. Glen Burns just said again what DDD been saying for a month. We may get 7 more inches tonight here  Then he said more snow Fri night late. I ain't heard that one yet. Till now.



Just got back from the dollar store/citgo on hwy 9.  Its bad but theres alot of people out playing.  If you have an emergency its going to be impossible to get anywhere.


----------



## lagrangedave

We were the stepchild on this storm and avoided most of it, however we have now had freezing rain, sleet, and now snow.


----------



## mewabbithunter

Sleet in Banks Co.


----------



## todd03blown

Crazy sleet rates falling in Hickory Flat for a long time now. Temp has risen from 28.2 to 29.3 in the last hour.

Wonder if this means it could be about to start snowing?


----------



## PappyHoel

big sleet coming down now.  the new NOAA forecast for Dawsonville says 1" tonight revised from 5".


----------



## leemckinney

Snow pellets on four mile creek.


----------



## beginnersluck

tcward said:


> Who is making snow ice cream?



Just finished up some...she's been wanting o do it since yesterday. Still sleeting hard here. I'm ready for it to switch back over to snow and have a snow bomb event overnight!


----------



## gacowboy

DDD said:


> This from Robert Gamble at WxSouth.com
> 
> The storm is on schedule about as planned. There was a scare this morning when a line of convection moved through the FL panhandle and initially robbed some western Carolinas and northern GA moisture but the filling in is ongoing and will continue.  Whats going to happen is the upper level energy will begin to cutoff over northern AL or northern GA late tonight.
> 
> As this occurs, a strong influx of moisture and lift will keep regenerating moisture into northern GA, AL eastern TN, and most of the Carolinas and Virginia as time goes on today and overnight. This is a very slow process and a long lived storm. Many areas centrered in the Southern Apps region from ATL to CLT RNK region are going to have a 24 hour storm…thats very rare.  Now the rain , sleet, ZR and snow lines are about the same as progged yesterday.



Here comes the second half 
Buckled up and ready.
Up here in Franklin county near Carnesville, it has changed from freezing rain to steady sleet. We have approximately 3 in. of snow today. Current Temp. 27.


----------



## DDD

One observation...  no doubt the sleet has robbed the snow totals.  Much of what models and even myself thought would be snow fell as sleet.

The good and the bad:

It's bad because it would have made some really awesome snowmen.  You think you guys are disappointed?  My kids are like... Dad!  Where is my snow?  Also, no one hates it as bad as me.  Heck, I put my winter weather knowledge and street cred on the line.  I hate being wrong.  The reason so much was sleet was because just enough of a warm layer, probably not more than 500 feet thick in the mid levels of the atmosphere is what kept the precip as sleet instead of snow.  Stinking 500 feet of warm air!!!   

The good?  It's not all freezing rain.  I know south of here it is freezing rain and we have members and lurkers who are without power as I type.  If this had been freezing rain... a lot of us would not be typing.


It is not over, but the massive snow totals are only going to happen up in extreme NE GA.  

I know you guys are disappointed in a lot of ways, but as a guy who loves winter wx and extremes and crazy weather, this has been fun.


----------



## drippin' rock

drippin' rock said:


> Southern Clayton Co. off Panhandle Rd.  Limbs they be a snappin'



Snowing now........


----------



## David C.

Combination of frozen rain and snow here in south Forsyth county. It's been "snowing" all day, but only one inch or so on the ground. This is a really strange storm.


----------



## DDD

nickel back said:


> thanks for the update DDD
> 
> is that the closed upper low we talked about earlier causing this?



yes sir


----------



## panfried0419

It's now white out here. Stings to step outside. We mist be in the bullseye!


----------



## Wade Chandler

DDD, are you giving up on the deformation band dropping some big totals on us?


----------



## pnome

Nic will appreciate this one...


Thanks to all the those out working to restore power!


----------



## cjones

DDD.. Do you think that big blob of moisture over Columbus, MS right now is going to make it to GA?


----------



## DDD

Wade Chandler said:


> DDD, are you giving up on the deformation band dropping some big totals on us?



No way man!  There is moisture developing south of Macon and in deep south Alabama.  

I am just disapointed in how much sleet we got.  I was counting on it to be snow.  I got hood winked by mother nature... she fooled me!!!


----------



## Nate23

DDD said:


> One observation...  no doubt the sleet has robbed the snow totals.  Much of what models and even myself thought would be snow fell as sleet.
> 
> The good and the bad:
> 
> It's bad because it would have made some really awesome snowmen.  You think you guys are disappointed?  My kids are like... Dad!  Where is my snow?  Also, no one hates it as bad as me.  Heck, I put my winter weather knowledge and street cred on the line.  I hate being wrong.  The reason so much was sleet was because just enough of a warm layer, probably not more than 500 feet thick in the mid levels of the atmosphere is what kept the precip as sleet instead of snow.  Stinking 500 feet of warm air!!!
> 
> The good?  It's not all freezing rain.  I know south of here it is freezing rain and we have members and lurkers who are without power as I type.  If this had been freezing rain... a lot of us would not be typing.
> 
> 
> It is not over, but the massive snow totals are only going to happen up in extreme NE GA.
> 
> I know you guys are disappointed in a lot of ways, but as a guy who loves winter wx and extremes and crazy weather, this has been fun.



DDD - what keeps the cooler water falling through the warm air layer from cooling the warm air just enough to cause snow?  It seems like the amount of precip we have had would cause evaporational cooling to overcome the warmer air temps in the warm air layer.  I assume it just hasn't occurred yet.


----------



## Greene728

DDD said:


> One observation...  no doubt the sleet has robbed the snow totals.  Much of what models and even myself thought would be snow fell as sleet.
> 
> The good and the bad:
> 
> It's bad because it would have made some really awesome snowmen.  You think you guys are disappointed?  My kids are like... Dad!  Where is my snow?  Also, no one hates it as bad as me.  Heck, I put my winter weather knowledge and street cred on the line.  I hate being wrong.  The reason so much was sleet was because just enough of a warm layer, probably not more than 500 feet thick in the mid levels of the atmosphere is what kept the precip as sleet instead of snow.  Stinking 500 feet of warm air!!!
> 
> The good?  It's not all freezing rain.  I know south of here it is freezing rain and we have members and lurkers who are without power as I type.  If this had been freezing rain... a lot of us would not be typing.
> 
> 
> It is not over, but the massive snow totals are only going to happen up in extreme NE GA.
> 
> I know you guys are disappointed in a lot of ways, but as a guy who loves winter wx and extremes and crazy weather, this has been fun.




DDD,
You have got to be kidding???
Your street credit went nowhere but up with me brother! 

You had this called DAYS ago. You may not have been spot on, but you were dern close. Kudos to you for being willing to take a shot at it and all your hard work!

Sincerely... Thank you DDD!


----------



## deerbandit

So is this still accurate?

http://wxgeeknation.wordpress.com/2014/02/12/winter-storm-1230-update/


----------



## Wade Chandler

I hear ya.  This sleet is for the birds.  I did manage to break the sled earlier though, so it hasn't been all bad.  If we can get 4 or 5 inches from the final band I won't have any complaints.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Still sleet.  Have thrown out all the older bread and a pound bag of sunflower seeds I had for the birds to eat.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Greene728 said:


> DDD,
> You have got to be kidding???
> Your street credit went nowhere but up with me brother!
> 
> You had this called DAYS ago. You may not have been spot on, but you were dern close. Kudos to you for being willing to take a shot at it and all your hard work!
> 
> Sincerely... Thank you DDD!



This^^^


----------



## trents99

drippin' rock said:


> Southern Clayton Co. off Panhandle Rd.  Limbs they be a snappin'



Yep just north of JW Smith Res. Steady sleet for the past couple of hours. Heard a transformer take a dive down the road and adios power.


----------



## lagrangedave

We're getting snow here now. No complaints.


----------



## GA DAWG

PappyHoel said:


> Just got back from the dollar store/citgo on hwy 9.  Its bad but theres alot of people out playing.  If you have an emergency its going to be impossible to get anywhere.


I just went to the store. Saw a 4 wheeler. Wondered if it was you Anyhow I got some more pics of the rds. These are rds I've saw scraped today several times. They still ruff!


----------



## bml

DDD said:


> One observation...  no doubt the sleet has robbed the snow totals.  Much of what models and even myself thought would be snow fell as sleet.
> 
> The good and the bad:
> 
> It's bad because it would have made some really awesome snowmen.  You think you guys are disappointed?  My kids are like... Dad!  Where is my snow?  Also, no one hates it as bad as me.  Heck, I put my winter weather knowledge and street cred on the line.  I hate being wrong.  The reason so much was sleet was because just enough of a warm layer, probably not more than 500 feet thick in the mid levels of the atmosphere is what kept the precip as sleet instead of snow.  Stinking 500 feet of warm air!!!
> 
> The good?  It's not all freezing rain.  I know south of here it is freezing rain and we have members and lurkers who are without power as I type.  If this had been freezing rain... a lot of us would not be typing.
> 
> 
> It is not over, but the massive snow totals are only going to happen up in extreme NE GA.
> 
> I know you guys are disappointed in a lot of ways, but as a guy who loves winter wx and extremes and crazy weather, this has been fun.



I look at it like this: There is only a couple degrees Fahrenheit and a few hundred feet of air making the difference between snow, sleet, and ice. With such slim lines making the difference in the precip outcome, I dont think it is reasonable for anyone to fault someone who hung their neck out there to make a forecast many days before anyone else would even acknowledge the possibility. There are a lot of us here who think you did very good.


----------



## 25.06

Finally changed over to sleet, the ground is almost covered in 15 minutes. Still a lot of ice on trees and limbs are falling every where. Power and phone has flickered several times.


----------



## Cowdog07

DDD, what's the storm prediction center saying here?


----------



## the HEED!

from everything ive read and been watching it doesnt seem to have turned out as badly as predicted


----------



## waddler

Have a white coating in Bogart, but it is more like frozen fog than snow or sleet. So far ice accumulation on trees and lines is not too much. Wish it would turn decidedly to either snow or sleet, this strange precip makes me nervous.


----------



## DDD

lagrangedave said:


> We're getting snow here now. No complaints.



I am seeing reports around the airport and down your way that show snow.  All I can think is per one of the previous models posted by one of our members that the freezing air above the warm air is "crashing" immediately cooling the column and bingo... you have snow.


----------



## Crickett

My hubby & son out playing on the 4 wheeler!!


----------



## DDD

Cowdog07 said:


> View attachment 775571
> 
> 
> DDD, what's the storm prediction center saying here?



Basically, if you go look at the radar, if you get underneath one of those heavy "showers" depending on your precip type, it will pile up in a hurry.


----------



## Wade Chandler

Freezing rain in Dahlonega now.  I though we signed up for snow and a little sleet.  This can stop any time now.


----------



## Hoss

> It's bad because it would have made some really awesome snowmen. You think you guys are disappointed? My kids are like... Dad! Where is my snow? Also, no one hates it as bad as me. Heck, I put my winter weather knowledge and street cred on the line. I hate being wrong. The reason so much was sleet was because just enough of a warm layer, probably not more than 500 feet thick in the mid levels of the atmosphere is what kept the precip as sleet instead of snow. Stinking 500 feet of warm air!!!



I can live with that Triple D.  I know we aren't through this yet, but if we continue to get sleet, I'm a happy camper.  I really don't want to wake up to load cracks tonight.

Thanks for all you've done.  You've helped a lot of folks get prepared.  Keep up the good work.

Hoss


----------



## DDD

cjones said:


> DDD.. Do you think that big blob of moisture over Columbus, MS right now is going to make it to GA?



If it holds together and will keep moving due East then yes.  But no way to tell right now... long ways off.

I hope it does!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

DDD said:


> It is not over, but the massive snow totals are only going to happen up in extreme NE GA.



DDD, I'm about as far north and east as you can go, and I'm just giving you some eyes on the ground rather than a computer screen... there has been nothing massive about our snow totals.  Its very wet and compact, but I have less than 2" today.
Looking at the radar, it would appear we've had snow all day, but that's not been the case.  Certainly more could come tonight and add to our totals, but at this point, we got more snow during the last event.


----------



## elfiii

DDD said:


> I am just disapointed in how much sleet we got.  I was counting on it to be snow.  I got hood winked by mother nature... she fooled me!!!



You ain't got nuthin' to hang your head about.


----------



## David C.

DDD said:


> I got hood winked by mother nature... she fooled me!!!



Considering that you had the storm from 2 weeks ago PEGGED when everyone else missed it, and you had this one ball parked 3 days before anyone else, I would say that you are a weather "guru" compared to the others.

Being a bit of a weather geek myself, I appreciate your willingness to take a chance and predict mother nature. Not always easy to do, especially with these types of storms.


----------



## Nugefan

elfiii said:


> You ain't got nuthin' to hang your head about.



fer sure ....


----------



## Ruger#3

Steady sleet in Spalding county, really icing up now.


----------



## DDD

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> DDD, I'm about as far north and east as you can go, and I'm just giving you some eyes on the ground rather than a computer screen... there has been nothing massive about our snow totals.  Its very wet and compact, but I have less than 2" today.
> Looking at the radar, it would appear we've had snow all day, but that's not been the case.  Certainly more could come tonight and add to our totals, but at this point, we got more snow during the last event.



That is crazy!  

I have a friend in Habersham County and he has 6+" of snow.  I am shocked.

I will be interested to know how you finish up.  Please PM me your location and your final total tomorrow sir.  I am very interested to know that information.

Thanks!


----------



## GA DAWG

Shoot looks like he nailed it here in north Forsyth, Dawson on the southern end. Hall co and Jackson co. We got all kinds of snow and sleet. 3" yesterday and about 4 maybe more now. That's 7 inches.  Im ready for spring after this though.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Mets are confused some saying it's over for CSRA, some saying more to come???


----------



## drippin' rock

My parents live north of Dillard and are close to six inches.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

DDD said:


> That is crazy!
> 
> I have a friend in Habersham County and he has 6+" of snow.  I am shocked.
> 
> I will be interested to know how you finish up.  Please PM me your location and your final total tomorrow sir.  I am very interested to know that information.
> 
> Thanks!



I'm less than 2 miles from the NC/GA line.  I'm telling you, anytime I've ever heard the word "wedge" the mountain counties seem to get less than our southern neighbors.  There's probably a good explanation behind that (I suspect) involving a moving air mass and mountains acting as barriers.  It's 31° and sleeting lightly now.  I'll let you know how we end up tomorrow.


----------



## Toyo8696

I just got back from driving into Gainesville to the hospital. Went to see my wife. I took 53 and it was much better than I thought it would be. You simply must know your limits. Sleeting pretty darn hard though. It's gonna be much worse late tonight and into the morning.


----------



## PappyHoel

GA DAWG said:


> Shoot looks like he nailed it here in north Forsyth, Dawson on the southern end. Hall co and Jackson co. We got all kinds of snow and sleet. 3" yesterday and about 4 maybe more now. That's 7 inches.  Im ready for spring after this though.



Same here, we are about 5 miles apart.


----------



## PappyHoel

Toyo8696 said:


> I just got back from driving into Gainesville to the hospital. Went to see my wife. I took 53 and it was much better than I thought it would be. You simply must know your limits. Sleeting pretty darn hard though. It's gonna be much worse late tonight and into the morning.



The main roads were starting to get bad in north forsyth hwy 9 around 3pm.  I did see a salt plow truck out working the roads.


----------



## bml

Good grief the sleet is pouring here!


----------



## jbird1

GA DAWG said:


> Shoot looks like he nailed it here in north Forsyth, Dawson on the southern end. Hall co and Jackson co. We got all kinds of snow and sleet. 3" yesterday and about 4 maybe more now. That's 7 inches.  Im ready for spring after this though.



x2.  He was right on target up here...gonna be upwards of a foot of sleet and snow by the time this storm rolls out.


----------



## tcward

elfiii said:


> You ain't got nuthin' to hang your head about.



No sir! There is not a person alive that can predict exactly what the Good Lord has in mind!


----------



## tcward

Sleeting to beat the band here in south White Co!


----------



## Rockdale Buck

Im going to end up with 2 inches of sleet and .2 inches of ice. Hoping to maybe get some snow later tonight, but think im to south.


----------



## Head East

DDD said:


> One observation...  no doubt the sleet has robbed the snow totals.  Much of what models and even myself thought would be snow fell as sleet.
> 
> 
> I know you guys are disappointed in a lot of ways, but as a guy who loves winter wx and extremes and crazy weather, this has been fun.




Disappointed?  I am surprised you would think that.  

We rode shotgun through this with the only guy we trusted to get us to the other side.  I for one, (well my wife too, she is hooked on DDD/GON now) am extremely grateful for all you have done.  I would not have been prepared for this or future storms, of whatever nature they may be, if not for the insight and professional way you have presented and interpreted the data that you posted.  

I say, lead on.


----------



## Goddard

Triple D, what do you think about this prediction??

http://wxgeeknation.wordpress.com/


----------



## SowGreen

We've had nothing but freezing rain and sleet all day here in Winder. It is absolutely pouring down sleet right now.


----------



## PappyHoel

SowGreen said:


> We've had nothing but freezing rain and sleet all day here in Winder. It is absolutely pouring down sleet right now.



It's been pouring sleet here for 2.5 hrs.  We have at least 1" of sleet ontop of the 3" of snow this morning.

We still have power, thank the lord.


----------



## Head East

Forgot to mention, the freezing rain continues here.  I just watch some pine branches crash down on the house across the street.  I see 3" long icicles on the bushes outside the window.  I'd guess there is 1/4-1/2 of ice.  If the wind kicks up, these trees are coming down.


----------



## PeteNga

DDD, what are youre predictions on what is gonna happen throughout tonight and tommorrow?


----------



## Toyo8696

PappyHoel said:


> The main roads were starting to get bad in north forsyth hwy 9 around 3pm.  I did see a salt plow truck out working the roads.



Hall County treated 53 at the line from Forsyth. The 2 bridges had not been touched which surprised me. Jesse Jewell was all slush.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

This info from Augusta.....

I went outside to look around the yard a few minutes ago, and basically, no sleet, freezing rain, or snow is coming down right now BUT the wind started blowing like crazy and trees started popping like popcorn in my neighborhood.  I actually saw three trees fall and I heard another 3 or 4  with loud pops and then a loud crashing sound to the ground.  All of this was during a span of 5-8 minutes at most.   I got cold and "skeered" so I came back inside and I am hugging onto my flashlights just in case the power goes off again.


----------



## Corey

Newnan so far was a bust, i have nothing but a 
little sleet. Some freezing rain, thats is ..


----------



## GO-DAWGS

freezing rain now in Macon. 32


----------



## RGRJN

Just got back from Gainesville, taking wife to work at hospital. What a mess, but doable. Made Lumpkin county roads look like a day at the beach. Started raining about the Lumpkin line on 60. Raining at the house right now, 32 degrees.


----------



## Geeman

DDD, I think you did a terrific job getting everyone ready and telling people what to be aware of. We all know we can not predict what ole Mother Nature has in store. Great job man ! Keep it up!


----------



## Milkman

Been some light sleet falling in Monroe most of the day.  We got some damage to the grandkids swingset from a loaded pine limb falling.  No power or any utility issues at all here.


----------



## Mike 65

Just changed from sleet to all snow in South Henry county


----------



## Paint Brush

I went to Cleveland about an hour ago and it was pelting sleet. By the time I got home it had switched over to a rain sleet mix. The cars already have a coating on them . Not good the pine limbs are already sagging. The temp rose from 28 to 30.9 in the last hour. It needs to make the change over back to snow quick.


----------



## Palmetto

Here in upstate SC we have about 2 inches of snow and it has been sleeting for 3 hours. Doesn't seem to be sticking to trees or lines at this point.


----------



## DDD

Goddard said:


> Triple D, what do you think about this prediction??
> 
> http://wxgeeknation.wordpress.com/



Great question Goddard!

I am reading a lot right now on closed lows in the winter time and analogs from previous closed lows... they can trick you and they can bury you in snow and ice.

Apparently the weather service seems to think we are going to get smacked tonight.  If that comma head that is building back in Alabama keeps coming and the cold temps above the 850 surface layer crash... then yeah, it will let the good times roll.

But I am not going to predict that it happens.  The HRRR is all in, so that along with the SPC going all in makes me super confident.


----------



## panfried0419

Northwest Jackson County near Pendergrass. 6" of snow and 2" of sleet! Anyone else up seeing this. We have 8"  on the deck now and sleeting so hard you cannot see the road from from door.


----------



## Garcia Mitchler

We've had a good rain constantly for the last 2 hours in Lumpkin County, 2 miles north of the Dawson/Lumpkin line. 32.8 degrees, water dripping off the house now. TV Radar keeps saying we are getting snow or sleet here, but we're not  ...


----------



## davidhelmly

Our power is gone in Shady Dale!


----------



## GA DAWG

DDD So your saying the bomb ain't went off yet? I don't care now. Im off work till Sunday. Let er bomb


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

DDD said:


> Great question Goddard!
> 
> I am reading a lot right now on closed lows in the winter time and analogs from previous closed lows... they can trick you and they can bury you in snow and ice.
> 
> Apparently the weather service seems to think we are going to get smacked tonight.  If that comma head that is building back in Alabama keeps coming and the cold temps above the 850 surface layer crash... then yeah, it will let the good times roll.
> 
> But I am not going to predict that it happens.  The HRRR is all in, so that along with the SPC going all in makes me super confident.




What's going on with middle ga.


----------



## Luke0927

Snow/ice drift on back of house was 6" little bit ago...just snapped this one, frozen sleet/ice still falling.


----------



## FlyDawg72

Head East said:


> Disappointed?  I am surprised you would think that.
> 
> We rode shotgun through this with the only guy we trusted to get us to the other side.  I for one, (well my wife too, she is hooked on DDD/GON now) am extremely grateful for all you have done.  I would not have been prepared for this or future storms, of whatever nature they may be, if not for the insight and professional way you have presented and interpreted the data that you posted.
> 
> I say, lead on.



This x 2!

I filter your info to family and friends as I'm sure many do, I totaled up today and the effected number is about 50!

All are in agreement, your info was pretty spot on and we all appreciate it very much.

No disappointment at all in my corner!


----------



## GO-DAWGS

*Central GA*

It looks like the temps are finally headed south of 32 around Macon/WR. There is still quite a bit of precip left - so this could be bad for North Bibb/Monroe. Trees already have a lot of ice


----------



## drippin' rock

DDD said:


> Great question Goddard!
> 
> I am reading a lot right now on closed lows in the winter time and analogs from previous closed lows... they can trick you and they can bury you in snow and ice.
> 
> Apparently the weather service seems to think we are going to get smacked tonight.  If that comma head that is building back in Alabama keeps coming and the cold temps above the 850 surface layer crash... then yeah, it will let the good times roll.
> 
> 
> 
> But I am not going to predict that it happens.  The HRRR is all in, so that along with the SPC going all in makes me super confident.




Do what?


----------



## nickel back

here in Thomaston we have a mix bag of freezing rain, sleet, and some snow, it's getting ugly and fast here.(crazy for sure)

the snow is small but it's mixed in with it.

the trees are covered the lines are covered......

and its supposed to do this until 1 to 2 am, plz wind stay at bay.

I would like to keep power......


----------



## panfried0419

*woah*

Front step!!!!!


----------



## Foxmeister

Garcia Mitchler said:


> We've had a good rain constantly for the last 2 hours in Lumpkin County, 2 miles north of the Dawson/Lumpkin line. 32.8 degrees, water dripping off the house now. TV Radar keeps saying we are getting snow or sleet here, but we're not  ...



I'm in White County and we're getting freezing rain.  WSB keeps showing us as getting snow.  I think I'll shoot them an email and correct them.


----------



## Snackdaddy66

Triple D - hold your head high.  I along with many others are appreciative of what you forecasted.  Made me go to the hunt camp and get the Suburban, mule, and generator.  Suburban allowed me to drive my father to see mom in the nursing home(he likes to feed her) and the mule went over well pulling sleds for the kids..didn't need the generator yet..and that's a good thing.. Thanks


----------



## PeteNga

Conyers/rockdale county just got a flurry of actual snow for the first time. Im guessin maybe 1/4" if that and just stopped. no strong winds everything SEEMS to be calm for right now.


----------



## DDD

panfried0419 said:


> Front step!!!!!



measure out away from your house.  I have 18" that has rolled of my roof.

If that is a true measurement, that is the deepest I have seen.


----------



## Hoss

So South Rockdale is still sleet and a little freezing rain.  If it would just stay sleet, I'd be happy.  I feel we've been very fortunate in this area, hopefully it will hold.  A prayer goes out to those who haven't been as fortunate.

Hoss


----------



## PeteNga

Hoss said:


> So South Rockdale is still sleet and a little freezing rain.  If it would just stay sleet, I'd be happy.  I feel we've been very fortunate in this area, hopefully it will hold.  A prayer goes out to those who haven't been as fortunate.
> 
> Hoss



We have both been lucky, had 2 friends one on 138 and one on hi-roc just around the corner from me lost power today.


----------



## Etoncathunter

We are still just getting sleet here in Eton. It has picked up and started heavier, but is still just sleet.

I have to wonder, are our mountains here big enough to effect these systems at all? I always heard our were to low in elevation to have an effect, but watching the radar here all day I have to wonder if that is wrong. What I've noticed most of the day today has been up here there are areas showing snow on the radar, but the areas right on the western slope of the mountains have stayed as sleet/mix all day. All day long you can see blue/white all around here, but there has been a pink band from the TN line to about Calhoun paralleling hwy 411 and only about 2mi wide. It almost hasn't moved. You can also notice the same thing west of Dalton, just on the west slope of the ridge/valley area between Dalton and the bama line.


----------



## tcward

Foxmeister said:


> I'm in White County and we're getting freezing rain.  WSB keeps showing us as getting snow.  I think I'll shoot them an email and correct them.



Yeah, I was wondering about that? Right now, it's freezing rain, temp is 31, and my HD radar is saying it should be snow?


----------



## biggtruxx

DDD don't apologize for your prediction's..... these people follow you close. We are all glad you are here and as knowledgeable as you are. BTW.... I got 2 inches of ice... sleet.... and snow or mix whatever you'd like to call it here in between Loganville and Monroe. Either or thanks bro for all you do! We all appreciated the inside scoop!


----------



## toyota4x4h

Hope all this wet doesn't freeze tonight up here in chatsworth!


----------



## COCHISE

Dang. Me and the family were supposed to head up to Rabun county Thursday afternoon for a long weekend in Sky Valley.... 
Don't seem a wise thing to do at this point.
 My luck we'd make the drive safe and sound and power would be out anyway.


----------



## jcountry

Lots and lots of freezing rain and sleet in W. Upson.


----------



## shakey gizzard

In my opinion totals are skewed. Ground temps have been melting this stuff from the bottom up from the get go. The sleet did some massive "robbing" too. DDD, your still my weather guy!


----------



## bml

Ok, I gotta ask. Do you see anything else on the horizon as far as bitter cold, or frozen precip? It sure would be nice to see a trend toward spring....


----------



## jonkayak

panfried0419 said:


> Northwest Jackson County near Pendergrass. 6" of snow and 2" of sleet! Anyone else up seeing this. We have 8"  on the deck now and sleeting so hard you cannot see the road from from door.



I'm on the southern end of Jackson on Hwy 82 1 mile north of Barrow county, in other words 15 mins from you. All we got was about 1/8 - 1/4" of ice with 3" of sleet. But it's been going almost non stop since midnight last night. If it had been snow we would be buried alive over here. The sleet though is freezing solid now. It will be a mess in the morning.  What a difference 15 miles makes.


----------



## Matthew6

DDD
I started following in 3. I learned a lot, and it motivated me to do a max prep for this storm especially after the last one two weeks ago. Thanks for all you do.


----------



## Resica

Matthew6 said:


> DDD
> I started following in 3. I learned a lot, and it motivated me to do a max prep for this storm especially after the last one two weeks ago. Thanks for all you do.



Calling for 10-14+ up here.


----------



## 1john4:4

If there is one thing that I feel for, it is someone that is battling addiction. However, I am grateful for your weather "addiction". You and one other that do this for a hobby are the first that I listen too. Thank you for giving of your time to better prepare the forum members to what we can expect! If it doesn't come to fruition then we are still better off having been prepared!


----------



## mountainpass

OK we just dropped below freezing for the first time since around 2pm and we have sleet.


----------



## ultramag

DDD
Thank you for keeping us updated. I always listen to your predictions rather than the tv mets. I listened to your forecast and got an early flight out of ohio yesterday morning back to Atlanta. I would have been stuck up there for a few days if I had not changed my flight. So thanks Triple D. Great Job!!


----------



## Toyo8696

Still a lot of moisture in MS that's gotta come this way.


----------



## Swampslayr

Snowing hard here in Floyd county for the past hour! I guess we will be pushing snow all day tommorow on my 3rd 14 hour shift at the DOT.. Man I'm tired!


----------



## topfuelgirl

Snowing good in Yorkville!


----------



## ryork

Dumping snow in Bremen


----------



## Garcia Mitchler

tcward said:


> Yeah, I was wondering about that? Right now, it's freezing rain, temp is 31, and my HD radar is saying it should be snow?



Maybe we're being punished in a secret warming loop... 7:15PM and its now been raining - NOT freezing rain - since about 4PM. It's 33 degrees and EVERYTHING is melting here, but HD still keeps showing us as getting snow in Lumpkin County   Headed there now to send an e-mail too.


----------



## Matthew6

Resica said:


> Calling for 10-14+ up here.


I have 3-4 inches of sleet stuff in the yard. It finally started snowing here 8 minutes ago.


----------



## bowandgun

snow coming down hard now in Jasper, covering a thick layer of ice and starting to accumulate fast now.  We had 2 or so inches this am then sleet, then freezing rain, then more sleet, and then rain.  All of that is now freezing and snow is piling on top.  We are not out of the woods yet.....


----------



## Resica

Matthew6 said:


> I have 3-4 inches of sleet stuff in the yard. It finally started snowing here 8 minutes ago.



Nice. Hope the snow piles up for you guys!!! Shouldn't be too long before the flakes start flying here. I think it's snowing in Northern Virginia.


----------



## Garcia Mitchler

(whining, runs away to drivel threads to seek solace)


----------



## Brenda61979

Been freeze raining and sleeting most of the day. Hope this turns to snow soon


----------



## PopPop

Heavy snowfall now in Northwest Carroll County


----------



## panfried0419

Just a dusting in Northwest Jackson County


----------



## todd03blown

Snowing hard in Hickory Flat since 7:15.


----------



## jbird1

I don't know if anybody knows exactly what this energy in N Alabama is going to do when it rotates through N Georgia.  A slight deviation on the track of the low could mean feast or famine...depending on your locale.


----------



## Beenthere&donethat

Ok, the the sleet is finally gone and SNOW has started in Cherokee County! WHOO HOOO!


----------



## lbzdually

Snow coming down hard in Murray and sticking.  Kids have been disappointed today.  Every time we head out, it starts sleeting and soaking us.


----------



## shakey gizzard

30 deg and been sleeting non stop since 2:30 IMBY.  I did pray for sleet over freezing rain!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Some pictures from around Washington county today.......This is halfway between Macon, and Augusta.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Power been out here for about an hour. Still freezing rain. I hope it changes to sleet or snow again


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Dhd, been seeing blue flashes in the skyline. We were out for 2hrs. I expect to lose power shortly


----------



## jigman

We've had a lot of Ice here in pike county. Listening to the scanner and calls going out trees and power lines down everywhere it's unbelievable


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Ga power is gettin stretch thin now.


----------



## PeteNga

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Some pictures from around Washington county today.......This is halfway between Macon, and Augusta.View attachment 775659
> 
> View attachment 775660
> 
> View attachment 775661
> 
> View attachment 775662
> 
> View attachment 775663



those are some really cool pics.


----------



## Resica

Migmack said:


> Ga power is gettin stretch thin now.



How many outages?


----------



## Resica

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Some pictures from around Washington county today.......This is halfway between Macon, and Augusta.View attachment 775659
> 
> View attachment 775660
> 
> View attachment 775661
> 
> View attachment 775662
> 
> View attachment 775663



Beautiful. You still have power?


----------



## Lktmtndawg

A little freezing rain this afternoon flattened the snow, but after the past couple of hours of solid, steady snow we're back up above where we were at lunch.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C

Thanks DDD for your dedication and guidance through out these years and storms.
 Listening to All these iced up trees and power lines popping all morning and day and limbs coming down all day I've been amazed we have kept power this long. Lights have been flickering most all day here freezing rain most all day and a hard sleet shower that is now changing back over to freezing rain now.
While we still have power just wanted to thank you DDD.
Prayers for everyone's safety throughout this storm.


----------



## Lktmtndawg

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Power been out here for about an hour. Still freezing rain. I hope it changes to sleet or snow again



Those are some great shots.


----------



## gunsaler111

At least an inch of ice on the deck in madison


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Resica said:


> How many outages?


Thanks



Resica said:


> Beautiful. You still have power?


We lost power this morning around 9:30 been on generator since


----------



## Resica

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Thanks
> 
> We lost power this morning around 9:30 been on generator since



Hope it comes back for you soon.


----------



## adavis

*Snow in Hiram!*

After a day and a half of sleet it has started snowing. 32.0 exactly!


----------



## bml

Jackson EMC seems to be doing well as far as outages go. Ga. Power, not so much. They are approaching 150K folks without power.  However, supposedly there are still a lot of the standby crews in case it gets worse.


----------



## GA DAWG

Wind is supposes to pick up here in a bit. For yall with all that ice. That want be good. Stay safe.


----------



## drippin' rock

Just watched neighbors transformer explode. It went off like a shotgun, smoked, caught fire, and exploded again!


----------



## DDD

Birmingham is getting hammered in snow, I am hoping it will come East... it is the last hope for my area.


----------



## deerhunter75

My Mom and Dad have been without power since 11am.  The live over in unincorporated South Fulton.


----------



## Twitcher

DDD... you were dead on in Chattooga county.  Snowing again and have probably picked up another inch so far after sleet most of the day with temps holding right on 32.  Got around 4" yesterday.  Not sure if this is round two or three but what ever it is, everything is white.


----------



## Head East

Starting to sound like a war zone outside!  Pines are really starting to shed their bows. Freezing rain is pretty steady.  Salted walks and decks so we can get out if needed.  Power outages are becoming more prevalent in the area. We're still good tho.


----------



## tcward

Resica said:


> Calling for 10-14+ up here.



and we thought we had problems! God bless you son!


----------



## Danny Leigh

DDD said:


> Birmingham is getting hammered in snow, I am hoping it will come East... it is the last hope for my area.



West Marietta is getting some good snow now with the temp at 31F.


----------



## mammajamma

In S. Paulding we're getting snow and no more sleet/rain!  It's still holding at 30.3 degrees.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

DDD said:


> Birmingham is getting hammered in snow, I am hoping it will come East... it is the last hope for my area.



I hope it comes this way too! Rather have that than this freezing rain.


----------



## Dingo8YoBaby

Been snowing hard in Ringgold/Graysville for the last two hours. Had two inches this morning but that melted. Probably have 3.5-4 now. Good times.


----------



## the HEED!

Snowing hard in my neck of Kennesaw now. coming down.


----------



## James Vincent

Snow is really coming down in Adairsville


----------



## deerbandit

DDD said:


> Birmingham is getting hammered in snow, I am hoping it will come East... it is the last hope for my area.



Is the storm still tracking Northeast?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Got snow now


----------



## Brenda61979

Finally snowing in cumming ga


----------



## Resica

tcward said:


> and we thought we had problems! God bless you son!



Thank you. We should be ok. Still over a foot on the ground here. It started to snow in S.E. Pa. to the west of here and the low apparently just came onshore around Panama City Beach, Florida. That's over 900 miles away, that's amazing.


----------



## jkhonea

Looking at the radar, should be hitting Gwinnett in about two hours or so.  Wish it would hurry up and come on in.


----------



## whitetaco02

Anybody in the Warner Robins area seeing anything yet?  Sleet/freezing rain?


----------



## Casey81

jkhonea said:


> Looking at the radar, should be hitting Gwinnett in about two hours or so.  Wish it would hurry up and come on in.



It just started snowing here just a little bit ago.


----------



## marknga

Still a cold rainy 32 in Warner Robins


----------



## Walker44

DDD - Lake Lanier   at 8:51  snowing like a northern snow storm at least 2 more inches since 8 pm    Since I cleared my deck at about 2 pm, I took off then about 3 inches ( it had started to melt - see earlier post )  now another 2 makes 5 and It looks like you will get you 7 you predicted   GOOD JOB


----------



## GA DAWG

Brenda61979 said:


> Finally snowing in cumming ga


Is they 2 cumming Georgia or sumpthin? I live in cumming ga and its either been snowing or sleeting all day. Cept for about an hour around 12pm.


----------



## Rockdale Buck

Apparently that snow band in Birmingham is dropping historic amounts. Up to 6 inches an hour!!!!


----------



## Dutch

whitetaco02 said:


> Anybody in the Warner Robins area seeing anything yet?  Sleet/freezing rain?



It was sleeting here at Frito about 830, but it has turned back into a cold rain.


----------



## Eddy M.

about 2" on the ground a snow and sleet mix- steady light snow now-temp is 29 - cobb near Lassiter High


----------



## Danny Leigh

Around 2P with freezing rain and sleat falling we had a big oak come down on the house. There had been some pretty good wind off and on during the morning and I thought it was a huge gust blowing the trees, but it was the tree coming down and hitting the house. I don't even think the wind was blowing at the time.

Two pretty sized holes in the roof, but nothing past the roof and not too much broken. Got the holes covered and hoping all the other trees stay up.


----------



## shakey gizzard

GA DAWG said:


> Is they 2 cumming Georgia or sumpthin? I live in cumming ga and its either been snowing or sleeting all day. Cept for about an hour around 12pm.



Finally turning to snow here too! First flakes since 2:30


----------



## marknga

Question for you folks up in N Atlanta: How do you think road conditions will be from Dahlonega to The Ga Dome will be tomorrow afternoon and then back about 10:00pm?


----------



## shakey gizzard

Danny Leigh said:


> Around 2P with freezing rain and sleat falling we had a big oak come down on the house. There had been some pretty good wind off and on during the morning and I thought it was a huge gust blowing the trees, but it was the tree coming down and hitting the house. I don't even think the wind was blowing at the time.
> 
> Two pretty sized holes in the roof, but nothing past the roof and not too much broken. Got the holes covered and hoping all the other trees stay up.



Could'nt have fallen any better!


----------



## the HEED!

DDD are those 6 inches an hour confirmed in Birmingham? Will that heavy area hold together as it comes across into GA? Where will it track, kinda looks like it might track west/NW metro.


----------



## Atlsooner

I wouldn't chance it AT ALL !! Especially in the evening when it will refreeze. Would not want my loved one to do it Mark.


----------



## shakey gizzard

marknga said:


> Question for you folks up in N Atlanta: How do you think road conditions will be from Dahlonega to The Ga Dome will be tomorrow afternoon and then back about 10:00pm?



400 was iffy at 4pm. Depends on the plow boys! Inlaws flights still on for 3pm. I hope they just cancell


----------



## MariettaDawg

Danny Leigh said:


> Around 2P with freezing rain and sleat falling we had a big oak come down on the house. There had been some pretty good wind off and on during the morning and I thought it was a huge gust blowing the trees, but it was the tree coming down and hitting the house. I don't even think the wind was blowing at the time.
> 
> Two pretty sized holes in the roof, but nothing past the roof and not too much broken. Got the holes covered and hoping all the other trees stay up.



you in the Polk / Lindley area?


----------



## RinggoldGa

4-6 inches in Ringgold/Chattanooga.  No sign of letting up. Model shows it'll keep up till 4am.  If so we wi end up with 8-10 inches I believe.  Roads have 2-3 inches of slush on em.  If they freeze up hard overnight no one is going anywhere tomoorow.  

Local mets have us hitting mid 40's tomorrow afternoon.  Get a lot of melting then. 

To the poster from Graysville Ga, I grew up there in Indian Mound estates.


----------



## Danny Leigh

shakey gizzard said:


> Could'nt have fallen any better!



It certainly could have been worse.

MD; we are out Hwy 120 west of Marietta in Cobb


----------



## DDD

the HEED! said:


> DDD are those 6 inches an hour confirmed in Birmingham? Will that heavy area hold together as it comes across into GA? Where will it track, kinda looks like it might track west/NW metro.



No sir.  Almost impossible to have 6" an hour rates.

It was actually 2" and hour rates and it snowed for 3 hours.

EDIT:  Spann says they are having thundersnow with it.


----------



## the HEED!

DDD said:


> No sir.  Almost impossible to have 6" an hour rates.
> 
> It was actually 2" and hour rates and it snowed for 3 hours.
> 
> EDIT:  Spann says they are having thundersnow with it.




got it, thanks


----------



## carver

the HEED! said:


> DDD are those 6 inches an hour confirmed in Birmingham? Will that heavy area hold together as it comes across into GA? Where will it track, kinda looks like it might track west/NW metro.



My daughter lives in B'Ham I called her and she said local weather is calling for 9 inches before it ends around 1 am.


----------



## panfried0419

We have 9" here in the Pendergrass area. 6" snow with 3" sleet on top. It is still coming down extremely hard. Not much talk about our area. Got power but several trees down in the back. Seems like we were a forgotten bullseye.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Anyone know how many snowflakes in a sleet pellet?


----------



## Brenda61979

GA DAWG said:


> Is they 2 cumming Georgia or sumpthin? I live in cumming ga and its either been snowing or sleeting all day. Cept for about an hour around 12pm.



Nope it's the same lol it's a very light snow though.


----------



## mountainpass

shakey gizzard said:


> anyone know how many snowflakes in a sleet pellet?



13.


----------



## gunsaler111

Quiet in madison....why are the clouds moving east to west?


----------



## mammajamma

Do you guys think we'll get any report from DDD tonight?  Or is it smooth sailing from here on out.  I'm curious about this B'ham storm that's heading our way and the talk of more snow Friday night.


----------



## Wade Chandler

My dad got word from some relatives down in Burke county and they said it's a disaster area.  They went over to our farm to borrow a generator and they had to carry it out because they couldn't get the truck back to it.  Said the state highways are essentially shut down.  Virtually everyone is without power.  There are some folks in bad situations that we need to keep in our thoughts and prayers.  We won't hear from many of these people for days.


----------



## deerbandit

DDD - Where will the one coming through Birmingham hit? Looks to be Paulding, Cobb, Bartow area is that correct?


----------



## gunnurse

For all those who have suffered during this storm, I send my deepest sympathy. However, to this point, my family and I have gone through a most magical day of play and bonding. My thanks to this forum and most importantly to DDD for the information and fellowship.

By the way, IMBY in Ringgold there was 6 inches of very wet snow as of now, and it's still snowing a little.

Sorry for the pic quality- and not knowing how to rotate it.


----------



## badger

Pretty good snow now in Hickory Flat. Big flakes.


----------



## MTMiller

Georgia Power reporting 161,000 customers out


----------



## GA DAWG

shakey gizzard said:


> Finally turning to snow here too! First flakes since 2:30


Yall musta barely been outta the jet stream snow/sleet bomb corridor by about 5 or 6 miles


----------



## krisjack

Well the rain is about over here and looks like clear sailing from here on.I don't think we will get any frozen precip. tonight like they said were going to unless something builds later to our west.


----------



## Resica

Snowing good here since 9, roads are covered, think the 10-14 is low!


----------



## JonathanG2013

DDD do you think north of I 20 will get the snow that birmingham is getting now?


----------



## Etoncathunter

Snowing well here now


----------



## krisjack

Looks like alot of Blue coming for Eton, GA


----------



## GA DAWG

It don't look like that big blue is moving anywhere in Alabama. Just kinda spinning. Maybe it'll come over here and do that.


----------



## krisjack

They just put up a Winter Weather Advisory 

..WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY NOW IN EFFECT FROM 1 AM TO 8 AM EST
THURSDAY FOR SOUTH CENTRAL GEORGIA...

.LIGHT PRECIPITATION ASSOCIATED WITH THE SOUTHERN EDGE OF A
POTENT WINTER STORM WILL MOVE OVER SOUTHERN GEORGIA LATE TONIGHT
AND EARLY ON THURSDAY MORNING. AS TEMPERATURES SLOWLY DROP TO
FREEZING OVERNIGHT...THIS LIGHT PRECIPITATION WILL TRANSITION TO A
MIX OF FREEZING RAIN AND SLEET ACROSS SOUTHWESTERN
GEORGIA...PARTICULARLY ALONG AND NORTH OF A LINE FROM FORT GAINES
TO FITZGERALD. A TRACE TO A FEW HUNDREDTHS OF AN INCH OF ICE ARE
POSSIBLE AS THIS PRECIPITATION MOVES THROUGH OVERNIGHT CREATING
THE POTENTIAL FOR A FEW SLICK SPOTS ACROSS THE REGION...MAINLY ON
BRIDGES AND OVERPASSES.

GAZ120>131-131300-
/O.NEW.KTAE.WW.Y.0002.140213T0600Z-140213T1300Z/
QUITMAN-CLAY-RANDOLPH-CALHOUN-TERRELL-DOUGHERTY-LEE-WORTH-TURNER-
TIFT-BEN HILL-IRWIN-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...GEORGETOWN...FORT GAINES...CUTHBERT...
SHELLMAN...ARLINGTON...MORGAN...EDISON...LEARY...DAWSON...
ALBANY...LEESBURG...SMITHVILLE...SYLVESTER...ASHBURN...TIFTON...
FITZGERALD...OCILLA
941 PM EST WED FEB 12 2014

...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 1 AM TO 8 AM EST
THURSDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN TALLAHASSEE HAS ISSUED A WINTER
WEATHER ADVISORY WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 1 AM TO 8 AM EST
THURSDAY.

* TIMING...OVERNIGHT AND EARLY THURSDAY MORNING BETWEEN 1 AM EST AND
  8 AM EST.

* PRECIPITATION TYPE...LIGHT FREEZING RAIN AND SLEET.

* ICE ACCUMULATION...A TRACE TO A FEW HUNDREDTHS OF AN
  INCH...WHICH CAN CREATE A LIGHT GLAZE ON EXPOSED AND ELEVATED
  SURFACES.

* MAIN IMPACT...AS TEMPERATURES DROP TO OR JUST BELOW
  FREEZING...MINOR ICE ACCUMULATION IS POSSIBLE ON ELEVATED
  SURFACES...SUCH AS BRIDGES AND OVERPASSES.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY MEANS THAT PERIODS OF SLEET AND
FREEZING RAIN CAN CREATE TRAVEL DIFFICULTIES. BE PREPARED FOR
SLIPPERY ROADS AND USE CAUTION WHILE DRIVING.


----------



## hunting 101

I am on the Forsyth/Dawson line.  Started as freezing rain sometime last night.  Woke up to snow at 5 am. Turned to sleet around 11am and only had a couple of hours of no sleet all day.   Turned back to snow after dark.  Just measured a little under 6" on my picnic table.  Had all the sleet been snow no telling how much snow we would have had. We got almost 1.5" of sleet during the day.  As others have said a HUGE thanks to DDD for letting us know.  I was preparred for lots of snow and loss of power.  Have followed for several years and can't begin to tell you how much we appreciate it.  I would rather know the potential than to get blindsided by not knowing at all.


----------



## JWT

Where's the snow? I'm in northern Walton county, 2 inches of sleet, no snow ? Calling for 6 to 8 inches? Last storm hit me harder than this one? Nothing to brag about here, it ain't bad at all round here, idk! Thought it was gonna be a monster, ain't much difference than a big frost!


----------



## Palmetto

I think we are done here. 1.5 inches snow another inch or so ice. Power never blinked. 
All good!


----------



## PeteNga

DDD, do you see this being as epic as say 73 or 93 or any 20 or 25 year storm? Over here was kind of a let down in a way, was looking forward to seeing something amazing and def. kept me on the edge of my seat waiting for your next posts and thoughts on all of this. Thanks for the words of warnings and gave me piece of mind knowing i was prepared ALOT better than normally i would have because i NEVER go out and stock up on a typical snow storm in GA because usually its just a small deal and lets face it, ATL is the laughing stock of the US when it comes to dealing with snow. Just wanted to extend my gratitude and say it was fun watching and being along for the ride plus I learned a thing or two about snow storms as well. Very interesting stuff!


----------



## DDD

GA DAWG said:


> It don't look like that big blue is moving anywhere in Alabama. Just kinda spinning. Maybe it'll come over here and do that.



BMX may end up with 9-10" before it gets done over there.


On that note... if you subscribe to WxSouth you need to go over and see Robert's write up about that comma head in Alabama.

He basically says that it is going to put down snow rates at 3-4" an hour!!!!  

He says that it will make it's way through GA between 1-4AM.  I am not sure if that will verify or not.  He has a large swath painted up and it basically runs I-85 out I-20 towards Birmingham.  

I can only hope that this comes to pass.  The HRRR sorta peters it out as it enters GA and then redevelops it in the carolinas.  

Also, Glenn Burns now saying that models are putting down a lot more moisture Friday night.  I don't even have time to go look at that.  I will look at that tomorrow...

I can only handle one snow storm at a time.

Lets hope we score after 1AM tonight!


----------



## DDD

JWT said:


> Where's the snow? I'm in northern Walton county, 2 inches of sleet, no snow ? Calling for 6 to 8 inches? Last storm hit me harder than this one? Nothing to brag about here, it ain't bad at all round here, idk! Thought it was gonna be a monster, ain't much difference than a big frost!



I am in the sleet boat with you.

If you look back I talked about how the sleet that fell basically should have been our snow.  A small layer of warm air very high in the atmosphere melted our snow and turned it into sleet.

It's not completely over... see my post above.


----------



## panfried0419

Anyone else in the Pendergrass, Jefferson, Gillsville area got the 9" worth of sleet and snow? I think the mainstream mets forgot about us.  DDD you were on point! You are the man! You need to school the mets on TV!!!!!


----------



## Paint Brush

Man its been a fun ride boys and girls. I wonder if Mother Nature has one more planned for us before the dog woods bloom.


----------



## lbzdually

Middle Murray/Whitfield are getting hammered with snow now.  They went through with road grader about 1 1/2 hrs ago and Hwy 286 is almost impassable again already.


----------



## Crstabel

Clear radar, but steadily snowing outside --- only in winter I guess? Radar covered and it's typically virga.  Clear radar, and you get snow!


----------



## Worley

*Storm*

Thanks again DDD!  I will say it for the last time, you helped me prepare for the worst and we got about exactly what U called for my town in pendergrass..I listen closely to you what u say the last few years and can't express how grateful I am to The Lord for men like yourself...thanks for all your extra hours keeping us informed...hats off to ya pal for your excellence....I don't even watch local news much anymore concerning weather ...


----------



## Worley

*Snow*



panfried0419 said:


> Anyone else in the Pendergrass, Jefferson, Gillsville area got the 9" worth of sleet and snow? I think the mainstream mets forgot about us.  DDD you were on point! You are the man! You need to school the mets on TV!!!!!



Pendergrass- my side = 4-5" snow and who know how much sleet on hwy 60....perfect sled
Conditions - top off the wheelers fellas it's time to sled country style ....


----------



## bowandgun

Power just came back on, only off for 1 hour.  Snow falling since 7pm on top of ice.


----------



## MariettaDawg

DDD said:


> BMX may end up with 9-10" before it gets done over there.
> 
> 
> On that note... if you subscribe to WxSouth you need to go over and see Robert's write up about that comma head in Alabama.
> 
> He basically says that it is going to put down snow rates at 3-4" an hour!!!!
> 
> He says that it will make it's way through GA between 1-4AM.  I am not sure if that will verify or not.  He has a large swath painted up and it basically runs I-85 out I-20 towards Birmingham.
> 
> I can only hope that this comes to pass.  The HRRR sorta peters it out as it enters GA and then redevelops it in the carolinas.
> 
> Also, Glenn Burns now saying that models are putting down a lot more moisture Friday night.  I don't even have time to go look at that.  I will look at that tomorrow...
> 
> I can only handle one snow storm at a time.
> 
> Lets hope we score after 1AM tonight!




Burns tweeted that the Friday event has petered out. no accumulation expected.


----------



## Bitteroot

Power out in Sugar Valley...... Snow is about 3 inches...


----------



## JWT

DDD said:


> I am in the sleet boat with you.
> 
> If you look back I talked about how the sleet that fell basically should have been our snow.  A small layer of warm air very high in the atmosphere melted our snow and turned it into sleet.
> 
> It's not completely over... see my post above.



Gotcha, thanks DDD, I ain't far from ya , so holler if ya need something,thank ya again


----------



## Head East

Power is out here. Pretty widespread in this area. Freezing rain still coming down. Transformers blowing too.


----------



## shakey gizzard

GA DAWG said:


> Yall musta barely been outta the jet stream snow/sleet bomb corridor by about 5 or 6 miles



I'm thinking "lake effect" !


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Head East said:


> Power is out here. Pretty widespread in this area. Freezing rain still coming down. Transformers blowing too.


Been without power here in Washington county since this morning........I'll be curious to see what this all looks like in the morning!!........I have one lone pine tree in the yard, and I think it won't be much more than a telephone pole in the morning!!......There is a huge pile of limbs at the base of it now!!


----------



## HuntinMaconCO

Started snowing good again in North Paulding.


----------



## the HEED!

power went out here for a few minutes and flashed back on, heard some transformers exploding in the distance earlier while outside. Radar shows nothing over us but still snowing lightly.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Cold little tiny flakes imby


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

The power line on my hunting property today


----------



## shakey gizzard

RUTTNBUCK said:


> The power line on my hunting property todayView attachment 775708



That's sketcy!


----------



## mtncove

Lots of snow here in Walker Co. Roads are a mess, Trees Falling, Powerlines coming down .... Lots of fun. Gonna be a loooonnngggg night


----------



## shakey gizzard

mtncove said:


> Lots of snow here in Walker Co. Roads are a mess, Trees Falling, Powerlines coming down .... Lots of fun. Gonna be a loooonnngggg night



Not good!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

shakey gizzard said:


> That's sketchy!


My hunting property is across the road from my house!!..........There is no telling when my power will come back on??


----------



## shakey gizzard

RUTTNBUCK said:


> My hunting property is across the road from my house!!..........There is no telling when my power will come back on??



I see!


----------



## shakey gizzard

Tip of the night! Put your boots on and go for a walk!


----------



## Geeman

Just lost power here in southern Carroll county. Looks like a lot of ice outside.


----------



## the HEED!

steady snow here in NW Cobb


----------



## shakey gizzard

Geeman said:


> Just lost power here in southern Carroll county. Looks like a lot of ice outside.



P ut your ducks in a row! And figure it out!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

RUTTNBUCK said:


> The power line on my hunting property todayView attachment 775708





shakey gizzard said:


> That's skethcy!





RUTTNBUCK said:


> My hunting property is across the road from my house!!..........There is no telling when my power will come back on??





shakey gizzard said:


> I see!


 I have to give a big thanks to DDD!!!............I was in his yellow circle, and prepared for the worst!!.........I sit here warm from the wood heater, and the lights are on thanks to my preparations, and Generator!!

Many Thanks to DDD!!


----------



## Shane Dockery

the HEED! said:


> steady snow here in NW Cobb



Where are you close to?  It's been coming down for over an hour here at Peidmont and Canton rd.


----------



## shakey gizzard

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I have to give a big thanks to DDD!!!............I was in his yellow circle, and prepared for the worst!!.........I sit here warm from the wood heater, and the lights are on thanks to my preparations, and Generator!!
> 
> Many Thanks to DDD!!



I wish he'd teach me!


----------



## the HEED!

Shane Dockery said:


> Where are you close to?  It's been coming down for over an hour here at Peidmont and Canton rd.



Kennesaw/Acworth Line
got an inch or more of snow on top of an inch or more of packed sleet/ice


----------



## Geeman

I got them in a row there gizzard! Just making comment that we all here are looking at nothing but ice in this area.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

shakey gizzard said:


> I wish he'd teach me!


Not sure how to respond to that!!

Hope you are warm, and safe this evening!!


----------



## shakey gizzard

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Not sure how to respond to that!!  Good enough!
> 
> Hope you are warm, and safe this evening!!


Prime hickory on the fire!


----------



## shakey gizzard

Its all ice out there!


----------



## Ricky

DDD said:


> No sir.  Almost impossible to have 6" an hour rates.
> 
> It was actually 2" and hour rates and it snowed for 3 hours.
> 
> EDIT:  Spann says they are having thundersnow with it.



My B-i-l on the southside of B'ham
 commented on FB,"Lightning in a snow storm.....Best Night Ever!"


----------



## saltysamurai

Midtown Atl getting light snow.  Started a little before 1am i guess.  Accums have been low....1/4" freezing rain last night...1-3" sleet throughout the day....and however much snow is falling tonight.

Roads are screwed, but power's on......so I'm not complaining.

DDD's initial map had Atl in the in-between-cone and that appears to have been spot on thusfar.

*golf clap*


----------



## the HEED!

shakey gizzard said:


> Prime hickory on the fire!



no no no, thats smoking wood for bbq and woodfire grilling, dang man, use the oak man


----------



## the HEED!

big flakes returning to NW Cobb/ Kennesaw, sipping my last beer and eating chili, got an inch of snow over the last 1 1/2 hours, pushing 3 inches of all types of wintry precip. Nowhere to go tomorrow, so Im on the late shift in the WWT.


----------



## the HEED!

big snow here now


----------



## JonathanG2013

We got about 1 1/2 inches of snow since about 12 in Canton and it looks like the comma from Bama is headed toward us in north Ga and Atlanta. DDD I hope you get some snow so your kids will be able to play in it.


----------



## panfried0419

Woke up to heavy snow falling right now.


----------



## bucs57

Got at least 2" here in Cartersville last night and still snowing steady.  Many thanks DDD to all you Have done for us here on GON.  Not only were we prepared but it was fun too.


----------



## grizzlyblake

I went to bed around 10pm and nothing was happening - got up early and it looks like we got another inch or two overnight. All the trees are covered and it's really pretty, but my big magnolia is all bowed over from the weight!


----------



## alligood729

Just got up here in  Social Circle, looks like we got another inch or two of snow on top of the 3 or so inches of ice we got yesterday. Really quiet and pretty right now. No power outage here, knock on wood....only by the grace of God I guess, because the lines and trees are coated....I'll take it! Thanks again DDD for keeping us on our toes!


----------



## drippin' rock

Still snowing in south Clayton Co. Not big flakes but snow all the same.


----------



## COCHISE

Any word from up in Rabun county? Spposed to head up from Tallahassee, FL. for a Valentine getaway later today but trying to make sure before i cancel and break the wife's heart....


----------



## Nicodemus

At 3:30 this morning it was snowing here at home. Don`t know when it started or when it ended. Big flakes, but no accumulation. 32 degrees here.


----------



## jbird1

Looks like we got another burst of snow overnight.  Hope DDD got in on it!


----------



## deerbandit

DDD you did great sir! Started snowing about 7pm and hasn't stopped yet, I'm on the Paulding Cobb County line. We got about a quarter inch of ice yesterday and not sure how much snow. I will measure here soon when the boys go play.


----------



## lagrangedave

COCHISE said:


> Any word from up in Rabun county? Spposed to head up from Tallahassee, FL. for a Valentine getaway later today but trying to make sure before i cancel and break the wife's heart....



Probably better rent a helicopter. Just kidding, four wheel drive and chains a must though.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Spent last night hearing trees and limbs popping outside with the occational blue flash in the distance. We got about 2 1/2-3 inches of sleet with a 1/2 inch of snow. Probably recieved a half inch of freezing rain too. We've been without power since 6:30 last night. I officially ready for spring now...


----------



## bowandgun

massive snow in Jasper and still coming down probably 6 inches and that is all over yard


----------



## JonathanG2013

Some pictures from this morning in Canton Ga. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/IMG]


----------



## Mike 65

DDD, did ya get the snow you were hoping for over night?
And thanks for all you do


----------



## marknga

Light snow falling in Warner Robins, Byron and Macon. Just a dusting but we saw some snow. Just thankful that we didn't get the dreaded ice.


----------



## MariettaDawg

*DDD - Just as predicted!*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10202622937587532


----------



## grizzlyblake

Another good band of snow dumping on Ball Ground currently.


----------



## deerslayer357

Woke up in Athens to another 1-2" of snow, big flakes falling fast.  Ready to be able to get back to the normal routine.

Total so far for East side Athens- 2" sleet, .1" freezing rain, 2" snow.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Quit it DDD


----------



## 3ringer

COCHISE said:


> Any word from up in Rabun county? Spposed to head up from Tallahassee, FL. for a Valentine getaway later today but trying to make sure before i cancel and break the wife's heart....



They showed Clayton , Ga on the news this morning.  Hwy 441 looked good. The dot did a good job on the main roads. You might have trouble on the side roads going to your cabin. I would go for it. A little adventure will make for a good time. 

Here is a photo of Jackson Lake this morning.


----------



## Keebs

Snow flurries in Fitzgerald!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blondiega1

Sometime between 3am and 8am it started to snow here in Dallas!
Woke up at 3am to take dog out and we had a dusting and about 2 inches ice.
Woke up at 8am to a winter wonderland!
We've got at least 4 inches and it's still lightly snowing!


----------



## Etoncathunter

We got what appears to be 4-5 inches here. I got a real happy husky out there now.


----------



## DDD

I got my additional inch and it's still snowing. My kids are up and happy!

Thank you all for a fun chase. 

When is the next one???  Might have to watch Friday night now. Some of the models have it laying down a wide swath of 1-2"

LOL

Beyond that it looks to warm up and be decent the next 7 days.


----------



## blondiega1

Say a little prayer for us.

I think after Noon we are going to make a break for Maggie Valley!


----------



## Palmetto

Still lightly snowing here in the upstate.


----------



## 25.06

looks like winter wonder land here just south of griffin. we got it all freezing rain, sleet and snow this morning. no phone, internet or power. ready for spring now, but is very pretty.


----------



## Matt.M

Got about 2 inches of new snow overnight.  Today is going to be an awesome sledding day.

Son's basketball game didnt go as planned yesterday morning.


----------



## SGADawg

We are getting occasional snow flurries at 36 degrees just north of Douglas.  Obviously, nothing is sticking.


----------



## panfried0419

By the looks of next week we may need the get the severe weather thread up and going.


----------



## Jake Allen

You are the man DDD; thank you!    
Your forecasts and warnings helped me get prepare and get things through the last two days.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Jake Allen said:


> You are the man DDD; thank you!
> Your forecasts and warnings helped me get prepare and get things through the last two days.



Me too! Thanks Triple D. You ARE the man!


----------



## jonkayak

Good job DDD! We wound up with 4 1/2 inches here in south Jackson County. We got dumped on last night and woke to a winter wonder land.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Sun trying to pop out and temps rising. Can't wait


----------



## Resica

Have about 15" of new snow this morning. Believe we'll top 2 feet with this one, I hope anyway!!


----------



## FlyDawg72

We got an additional inch of snow through the night/morning on top of all the sleet from yesterday. That brings our total accumulation to about 2-3". We have a good melt going on and the tree limbs heavy from ice and now melt water are falling a bit.

I have family in Aiken, SC who have been without power since yesterday morning, and their yard looks like a tornado hit it from all the downed limbs and trees.


----------



## the HEED!

it snowed off and on in Kennesaw overnight, we got a good band or two between 4 and 6 AM. Probally had 3 plus inches. Just took these photos, wish I had gotten them earlier before it started melting.


----------



## Jeff C.

Does anyone know if the roads/interstate from Montgomery- 85 N into Coweta county through Fayette co. will be good for driving tomorrow? Is it melting off today/tomorrow?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

the HEED! said:


> melting.


 
Music to my ears


----------



## gunnurse

Well... That was fun. Now bring on the boomers.


----------



## Matt.M

Jeff C. said:


> Does anyone know if the roads/interstate from Montgomery- 85 N into Coweta county through Fayette co. will be good for driving tomorrow? Is it melting off today/tomorrow?



I bet it would be fine.  Seriously melting here in the metro.  I would be careful if you were driving in the morning b/c whatever is remaining is going to re-freeze.  But currently the roads are turning into slush.


----------



## jcountry

We dodge a big bullet at my house.

At least 3/16' of ice all in the trees this a.m.   But now we are getting really good melting-just as the wind picks up.   

Blizzard of ice dropping the last couple of hours!


----------



## NCHillbilly

blondiega1 said:


> Say a little prayer for us.
> 
> I think after Noon we are going to make a break for Maggie Valley!



Be very, very careful if you do. I live a few miles from Maggie, and we got nearly a foot last night and it's still snowing. Interstates will probably be passable this afternoon, but many of the backroads will be impassable or nearly so, especially the steep ones (which are most of them in Maggie.)


----------



## Shane Dockery

Just a comparison from yesterday morning to this morning. Marietta at Peidmont and Canton Rd.


----------



## RinggoldGa

Ended up with 6-8 inches in Chattanooga and points east and west of the city.  Ringgold with 7-9 inches.  Good times.

Now it's Noah like with the melt as water is running like crazy!


----------



## Hoss

We got a dusting of snow overnight and then around 10 AM, it got warm enough to start melting the ice in the pines.  It wasn't long until it sounded like it was raining as the ice melted.  It all got melted before the wind started picking up.  I'm a happy camper, no trees or big limbs on the ground.

Hoss


----------



## malak05

Seems like the snow pulled thru for most of us at the very end can't complain with 3 inches I woke up to this morning.


----------



## gacowboy

Blue sky !! Yeah !! We finished up with about 5 inches.


----------



## Matthew6

Resica said:


> Have about 15" of new snow this morning. Believe we'll top 2 feet with this one, I hope anyway!!



Have you plowed yet.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Power's back on but the cables still out. My wife and I are heading to Gibson to rescue my mother in law( pleaded with her to stay with us before the storm but she wouldn't listen). Oh my wife's best friend lives in Augusta. They had a tree come through the back slide in door and puncture the roof! Wish us luck!


----------



## Resica

Matthew6 said:


> Have you plowed yet.



Snowblowed and shoveled!


----------



## Jeff C.

Matt.M said:


> I bet it would be fine.  Seriously melting here in the metro.  I would be careful if you were driving in the morning b/c whatever is remaining is going to re-freeze.  But currently the roads are turning into slush.



Thanks Matt!


----------



## elfiii

And just like that it's almost all gone.


----------



## Head East

Lost power about 10 last night.  It came back on about 1/2 an hour ago.  Family around town all lost power as well.  The generator kept us in relative comfort.  Not as warm as it would be otherwise, but very tolerable.  Best part was we were able to have coffee this morning! 

Tree are hurting pretty good.  They lost a lot of limbs.  Ended up with about 1/2" to 3/4" of ice, 3" of sleet and 1" of snow by the time all was said and done.  Melting like crazy now.

Again, a big thanks from the family to DDD for all of your efforts to keep us informed and prepared.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

Unfortunately my luck turned bad early yesterday morning when a big tree limb crashed down and  smashed my car.  Then all day yesterday was more problems with trees and limbs falling etc.  Overall, I had a total of 4 inches of ice with practically no snow involved.

Last night, I stayed awake all night and went outside several times with my neighbor as we heard continuous really loud crashes and we tried to survey the damages.  We were outside probably 10 times during the night as we watched multiple light shows of transformers blowing and lighting up the sky with blue/green flashes.  We also watched maybe 150 ice coated trees and limbs come crashing down throughout the night.  Many of those took down various power lines, cable and phone lines with them.

This morning, we walked through the neighborhood and it looked like a war zone with trees and power lines, cable lines, and phone lines lying flat on the ground or hanging very low over the street areas.  There were several vehicles smashed by falling debris as well.  There were multiple cases of downed trees and power poles blocking roadways as well.  There was also numerous trees crashed on roofs and some that had crashed  through roofs.  In fact, one of my neighbors had a large pine tree limb that crashed through his roof down into his bedroom and stuck into his bed where he normally sleeps.  Thankfully, he decided to sleep in his living room instead last night.

The rain started about 11 AM today and hopefully it will help melt some of this and diminish the threat tonight of more ice coated trees and limbs falling.

Thank You to DDD for doing such a fantastic job in his efforts to educate all of us and to prepare us properly before this event arrived.


----------



## smokey30725

Guys, let me tell you how good the Lord is. I fooled with my generator for over an hour Tuesday night and never could get it to start. Just pushed it back in the garage. Well, we lost power around 10 last night and I just went to bed. My wife woke me up around 4:30 this morning and said it was still out and my son's aquariums were dropping in water temp fast and it looked like we were going to lose some fish. It may not seem like much to some folks, but my son paid for these fish with his own money and they are like family to him. I ran the filters and heaters as long as my small jump start box would last and when it ran out of juice, I rolled the generator out again and said "Lord, please let this thing start". Two pulls of the cord and it started right up and now 6 hours later it's still purring like a kitten and we didn't lose a single fish. God is good! We wound up with right around 6 inches of snow through it all.


----------



## Hornet22

EE, we already had a bunch of good ole boys staged Monday close to your area. A bunch more headed that way as I type. Folks still don't have power in a bunch of places, but ya'll, those guys are tryin their best. Hang on a few, take care of your neighbors that need it, the lights are coming back on, I promise.


----------



## tcward

smokey30725 said:


> Guys, let me tell you how good the Lord is. I fooled with my generator for over an hour Tuesday night and never could get it to start. Just pushed it back in the garage. Well, we lost power around 10 last night and I just went to bed. My wife woke me up around 4:30 this morning and said it was still out and my son's aquariums were dropping in water temp fast and it looked like we were going to lose some fish. It may not seem like much to some folks, but my son paid for these fish with his own money and they are like family to him. I ran the filters and heaters as long as my small jump start box would last and when it ran out of juice, I rolled the generator out again and said "Lord, please let this thing start". Two pulls of the cord and it started right up and now 6 hours later it's still purring like a kitten and we didn't lose a single fish. God is good! We wound up with right around 6 inches of snow through it all.



Awesome story!


----------



## TBean95

What a wild couple of days???  Ended up with .25 ice on trees, over 2 inches of sleet and at least 3 inches of snow this morning.  So very glad that the snow finally came.  I can't help but wonder how much we would have gotten if the sleet had been snow.  It was a great ride and the big thaw is on now.  

Thanks DDD for everything you do to keep us informed!


----------



## smokey30725

DDD is the man! I will be following from now on whenever storms pop up. Any preliminary thoughts on what this spring could shape up to look like storm-wise, DDD?


----------



## MariettaDawg

Awesome!!!  He is good indeed!


----------



## MariettaDawg

*Whelp....*

now what to do? Gonna miss things around here as life gets back to normal. 

Good luck and God bless.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Triple D is 'DA MAN!


----------



## gacowboy

smokey30725 said:


> Guys, let me tell you how good the Lord is. I fooled with my generator for over an hour Tuesday night and never could get it to start. Just pushed it back in the garage. Well, we lost power around 10 last night and I just went to bed. My wife woke me up around 4:30 this morning and said it was still out and my son's aquariums were dropping in water temp fast and it looked like we were going to lose some fish. It may not seem like much to some folks, but my son paid for these fish with his own money and they are like family to him. I ran the filters and heaters as long as my small jump start box would last and when it ran out of juice, I rolled the generator out again and said "Lord, please let this thing start". Two pulls of the cord and it started right up and now 6 hours later it's still purring like a kitten and we didn't lose a single fish. God is good! We wound up with right around 6 inches of snow through it all.


Great story! Always have to have Faith !!
Thanks again DDD for keeping us in the know on Winter weather! You have helped thousands of folks !


----------



## blood on the ground

Bring on the next one!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin

tcward said:


> Awesome story!


Yup


No. GA. Mt. Man said:


> Triple D is 'DA MAN!


x2


blood on the ground said:


> Bring on the next one!!



Negative!


----------



## beginnersluck

gacowboy said:


> Blue sky !! Yeah !! We finished up with about 5 inches.



Hey...I know that house lol!!


----------



## blood on the ground

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yup
> 
> x2
> 
> 
> Negative!



Y not Debbie Downer!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Just got back from Gibson with my mother in law. Driving through Stapleton and Avera looked like a tornado passed through. It was unreal. That recieved pure freezing rain unlike us in Thomson. I've hope to never see that again in my lifetime time. I'll post some pictures later.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

blood on the ground said:


> Y not Debbie Downer!



Bring on the snow forget the ice.


----------



## blood on the ground

gobbleinwoods said:


> Bring on the snow forget the ice.



Ice helps the snow stick G!


----------



## gobbleinwoods

blood on the ground said:


> Ice helps the snow stick G!



But takes away from the snow totals.


----------



## GA DAWG

Well I believe this wraps it up for winter weather. Right DDD? Turkey time


----------



## Atlsooner

I bet DDD is taking a well deserved break for a few days. Not his choice but his wifes.


----------



## Paymaster

Well, back to work tomorrow. But, then Saturday its off to Florida and Royal Caribbean Enchantment of the Seas to the Bahamas.  Be a big difference between ice drooped trees and some sun and sea!


----------



## Tag-a-long

blood on the ground said:


> Bring on the next one!!



Hush yo' mouth!  I still ain't got power back from this one yet!!  EMC said it's likely several more days.


----------



## 3ringer

Paymaster said:


> Well, back to work tomorrow. But, then Saturday its off to Florida and Royal Caribbean Enchantment of the Seas to the Bahamas.  Be a big difference between ice drooped trees and some sun and sea!



Lucky Dog , enjoy your cruise


----------



## blood on the ground

Tag-a-long said:


> Hush yo' mouth!  I still ain't got power back from this one yet!!  EMC said it's likely several more days.



Power is overrated....


----------



## blood on the ground

Paymaster said:


> Well, back to work tomorrow. But, then Saturday its off to Florida and Royal Caribbean Enchantment of the Seas to the Bahamas.  Be a big difference between ice drooped trees and some sun and sea!



Hey PayPal, go on down an let them fellers teach you how to make their style fatties.....


----------



## Garcia Mitchler

My whining paid off, went to bed with rain, woke up with an additional 1-2" of snow  All in we got 4" of snow/sleet. This morning was a winter wonderland with snow on every single tree branch. Took our Granddaughter out sledding all morning then out for a long walk in the woods down by our creek. She thinks Santa lives out here now.


----------



## DDD

"Historic and Catastrophic"

Seeing how this storm performed, while not quite the high snow totals I thought would happen, mainly because of the sleet rather than it falling as snow, this was pretty amazing.

Let me start by saying we need to pray for the folks down around the Augusta area and south of there.  The map that the NWS put out this afternoon shows where the worst ice was.  What a huge area of devastation.

If the sleet has fallen as snow, it would have been the most epic snow storm of my life.  A warm layer of air was up around 4,000 feet and it totally hosed a lot of us with sleet.

The NW area of the state over performed thanks to the comma head that rolled around as the system pulled up NE.  

Stop and think for a second.  Do you realize we have had 2 decent winter weather events within 2 weeks of each other? For Georgia that's pretty rare.  We have not had a winter event since 2011 and now we have had 2 within 2 weeks.

I am sure everyone wonders if we have more to come?  Long range forecasting says February may go out and March may come in with another storm.  We seem to be in a 2 week cycle.  We will see if that holds true for one more event.  I am not forecasting that, just something to keep in the back of your mind.

As of today I have learned that I have had school systems, county governments, state government branches, local t.v. stations, local radio stations, large companies and countless other folks paying attention to my weather post.  I will not call them forecast because I am not a certified meteorologist.  Those people have earned their degree and have become certified and earned that title.  I am not a meteorologist.  I simply love winter weather and have become knowledgeable about what players have to be on the field to have a winter weather event in the state of GA.  A lot of that has to do with model watching, networking with other knowledgeable winter weather folks, reading post and updates from people like Robert Gamble at WxSouth and Matthew East video blogs that he puts out every morning no matter if we have a weather event coming or not.  It is a daily education.  I have noticed that many of you have picked up the addiction as well.  

Last, I want to thank you guys.  I have read every post and every PM you guys have sent me.  I have tried to respond to as many as possible.  I have not responded to all the PM's but I will try and get to them over the next few days.  I appreciate you all being so encouraging and for all the "Thank you's" and offers for dinner.  Many of you have said you would like to meet me, (I am way cooler online )I don't frequent the gatherings, but if you guys put one together this spring or summer I will do my best to make it to shake hands and have a few laughs.

You guys make it fun, but please don't forget the folks that don't have electricity and those that have been greatly affected by what mother nature dished out.

Thank you guys!


----------



## Mountainbuck

Awsome DDD. I have caught the bug you make it fun and educational. Can't wait to see what March might bring! Is there anything to that low tomorrow night?


----------



## blood on the ground

Thanks DDD... Now get back Ta cookin up another snow storm!!!


----------



## Brenda61979

*Well done DDD*


----------



## Garcia Mitchler

Yes Triple D! Our 3yo Granddaughter is with us for the week and SHE is begging you for more snow Friday. (and secretly her Poppa is wishing for more too)


----------



## oldfella1962

I just got power back around 6:00 PM or so. Still a lot of people without here in Columbia County.


----------



## bilgerat

yea, whats Friday night looking like ?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Here's a street in Augusta taking by a friend of mine


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Here's a photo of Megan by our Mailbox this morning


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Thanks DDD. Your very good at this snow casting!! 
On a side note, the noaa map is off for my area. We received more sleet(some snow) than it shows. When I went down to my mother in laws, 20 mins south, there was hardly any sleet but ALOT more ice than we recieved. It looked like a bomb went off down that way. It looked much different than in Thomson


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Our street in Thomson this morning


----------



## Resica

Coming down good tonight, started back up an hour ago. Picked up 16" from last night until this morning. Hope to hit 20" by the time this upper level low scoots out of here.


----------



## the HEED!

Resica said:


> Coming down good tonight, started back up an hour ago. Picked up 16" from last night until this morning. Hope to hit 20" by the time this upper level low scoots out of here.



no thanks


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Resica said:


> Coming down good tonight, started back up an hour ago. Picked up 16" from last night until this morning. Hope to hit 20" by the time this upper level low scoots out of here.



I love snow, but not that much lol


----------



## Resica

I want more, as luck would have it, an Alberta Clipper is coming through tomorrow night that may lay down 3-5 inches!!


----------



## RebelCowboySnB

Have no idea yet what the rest of this forum is about but I have been on here for a about 2 weeks reading about the weather. It was nice to be well informed an ready. Thanks DDD.

Here are a few photos I took today in the Independent State of Dade.

I took over 100 today from as many places in the county as I could get before it melted. If anyone wants to look threw them here is a link.
https://www.facebook.com/marlon.wel...24505172422.1073741832.100001246364169&type=3


----------



## blood on the ground

Its potato growing time  winter is over! &#55357;&#56840;


----------



## jbird1

The Farmer's Almanac predicted snow for Atlanta the period of February 7-14 and rain to snow is predicted for the period of February 21-26.

...just something to consider.


----------



## blood on the ground

jbird1 said:


> The Farmer's Almanac predicted snow for Atlanta the period of February 7-14 and rain to snow is predicted for the period of February 21-26.
> 
> ...just something to consider.



Spooky how they do that isn't it


----------



## Milkman

Mr regards to you DDD for your valiant help to countless thousands who got information of this storm either directly or indirectly from you. Your information was very much a fulfillment of a quote by our brave General Nathan Bedford Forrest.

"Get there first with the most"  

You certainly came in with the information on the storm first, and had the most accurate information as well.  You sir have my respect for your abilities, and your willingness to help your fellow man


----------



## jbird1

blood on the ground said:


> Spooky how they do that isn't it



No doubt.  I've always been a fan.


----------



## todd03blown

Looks like some winter storm signals are showing up for the end of Feb/beginning of March. Would be crazy to get some more winter precip in March.


----------



## Mountainbuck

I'm sure triple D is already sniffing it out


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

No more plz.  Ever


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Snow I can handle, ice not so much...


----------



## GA DAWG

Still fairly white outside here. I dont want anymore


----------



## NCHillbilly

Supposed to snow again here tonight. Yay. The foot we've got now ain't quite enough.


----------



## Greene728

NCHillbilly said:


> Supposed to snow again here tonight. Yay. The foot we've got now ain't quite enough.



I'd move.


----------



## blood on the ground

Mountainbuck said:


> I'm sure triple D is already sniffing it out



Smoocher!


----------



## DDD

All of the players are not quite on the field for the end of February first of march... But it's close.


----------



## Goatdaddy

Not quiet on the field yet???? Or close but no cigars?


----------



## nickel back

DDD done broke out the free cat......look out


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Absolutely the worst weather destruction I have personally seen.


----------



## Toddcosper

DDD said:


> All of the players are not quite on the field for the end of February first of march... But it's close.



Music to my ears


----------



## bml

Resica said:


> Coming down good tonight, started back up an hour ago. Picked up 16" from last night until this morning. Hope to hit 20" by the time this upper level low scoots out of here.



Purrty has heck, but that has gotta be one awful mess when it all melts!!!


----------



## savreds

nickel back said:


> DDD done broke out the free cat......look out


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

nickel back said:


> DDD done broke out the free cat......look out



My wife just loves that avatar LOL


----------



## JustUs4All

DDD,
We are on a farm about 20 miles west of Augusta.  Thanks to you we had plenty of time to get ready for the storm.  Here it was everything you said it might be.  

We value knowing well ahead of time when we might get really bad Winter weather. Please keep up the good work.  
Thank you


----------



## smokey30725

More snow! More snow! Bring it on!


----------



## Resica

bml said:


> Purrty has heck, but that has gotta be one awful mess when it all melts!!!



It can be bad but if it gradually melts, with highs in the low 40's during the day and below freezing at night, normally not a big deal. However, with about 3 or 4 inches of frozen rain(snow) on the ground now and forecast highs later this week in the 50's with rain in the forecast,flooding is a concern, as well as ice jams on the bigger rivers. We've had 2 Coast Guard ice breakers on the Delaware River around Philadelphia for awhile trying to keep the river open to commerce because  it's been so cold around here the last month or so.


----------



## Resica

Probably have close to 30" on the ground around here in some places. Getting another 3-6 tomorrow.


----------



## Matthew6

You are gonna wear out that snowblower.


----------



## elfiii

Resica said:


> Probably have close to 30" on the ground around here in some places. Getting another 3-6 tomorrow.



Had enough yet?


----------



## Matthew6

elfiii said:


> Had enough yet?



How's that tree with the "gangsta lean?"


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> Probably have close to 30" on the ground around here in some places. Getting another 3-6 tomorrow.



Since you have southern ancestors we could probably take you in if you wanna come south


----------



## Resica

elfiii said:


> Had enough yet?


Not yet. Winter will be over before we know it, gotta take it when we can get it. I want a record at this point.



Matthew6 said:


> You are gonna wear out that snowblower.


She's old and aged.


Milkman said:


> Since you have southern ancestors we could probably take you in if you wanna come south


Thank you for the offer, maybe in the spring!!

Snowing again now.


----------



## smokey30725

DDD, when you can, will you let us know what could be coming in a few weeks? I know it's still far out, but my local weather is showing a cooling trend following next weeks rain and storms.


----------



## UBER-DIESEL

First we have a significant snow event then we have a devastating ice storm, last night we have a 4.4 earthquake, today 30 mph winds! What's next locusts? #weneedabreakinthecsra


----------



## Resica

Three from yesterday.


----------



## 3ringer

With 70's by next weekend , spring bulbs will be pushing up.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

3ringer said:


> With 70's by next weekend , spring bulbs will be pushing up.



Inviting another snow event for the 24th or 25th.


----------



## Paint Brush

The closer we get to March the higher the chances are that if we do get a storm it will be ice or sleet. The sleet that came in March of 1960 was devastating. It fell all night and until noon the next day. That afternoon it went above freezing and was a light rain on top of the six inches of sleet on the ground already. That night the front moved through and the temp plummeted. The next morning they had a solid layer of ice that stayed for weeks. Can you imagine what Atlanta would do today if this happened. In 1960 people were pretty much self sufficient and had food canned or in the cellar. Today they can only make it a couple days with out going to the store. If we get a heads up from DDD as far out as he lets us know something might be brewing all who watch this thread will be just fine. But if they rely on the local mets they are in trouble if one like 1960 comes again. Thanks again DDD....


----------



## blood on the ground

Resica said:


> Three from yesterday.



I'm guessing you don't have to worry about your kids asking the "will it stick" question do ya?


----------



## GA DAWG

Im thinking winter is over now. Right DDD?


----------



## georgia357

GA DAWG said:


> Im thinking winter is over now. Right DDD?



I sure hope so, I'm afraid that next week is really going to spoil us.


----------



## blood on the ground

GA DAWG said:


> Im thinking winter is over now. Right DDD?



Not at all... March can bring some nasty winter weather to GA!


----------



## Mountainbuck

DDD is there anything out there


----------



## GA DAWG

blood on the ground said:


> Not at all... March can bring some nasty winter weather to GA!


Yeah but its not going to this yr. Warming trend. Time to fish.


----------



## blood on the ground

Mountainbuck said:


> DDD is there anything out there


You are really overdoing it now..... Seriously 



GA DAWG said:


> Yeah but its not going to this yr. Warming trend. Time to fish.



Warming trend cooling trend .... Set back and wait


----------



## Resica

blood on the ground said:


> I'm guessing you don't have to worry about your kids asking the "will it stick" question do ya?



Sticking doesn't seem to be an issue at this point, flooding maybe, but not sticking.


----------



## blood on the ground

resica said:


> sticking doesn't seem to be an issue at this point, flooding maybe, but not sticking.



lol.....


----------



## Cowdog07

Looks like the severe wx thread will move to the top by the end of the week?  Any thoughts?


----------



## todd03blown

I agree...Severe this week and maybe winter again the following week....


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Will Miguel be back to discuss? He's our expert!


----------



## Da Possum

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Will Miguel be back to discuss? He's our expert!



Send him a PM


----------



## JonathanG2013

hdm03 said:


> Send him a PM


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

Now people are complaining about the material that was applied to the icy roads creating too much dust !! Da' Man Can't Win !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Old Timers always said, " If the snow stays on the ground more than 3 days, we gonna get it again." Well, here ya go.


----------



## Jeff C.

This is just the typical February thaw.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

If triple D forecast snow? I am headed to Floruba.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Migmack said:


> If triple D forecast snow? I am headed to Floruba.



Pick me up on your way.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Will do.. I like pretty women.


----------



## BrotherBadger

6 inches currently falling, with a warm up into the low 40s over the next few days before falling back into the teens for highs by the weekend. This means a bunch of possible flooding followed by ice covering everything(including the snow, as a few days into the 40s won't be enough to melt all the snow). Gotta love February.


----------



## adavis

*Just saw on Facebook where someone reposted a tweet from ole GB...*

Where he said that the GFS and other models are showing snow on the 26th of this month. He claimed that he does not put much stock in those models this far away. Can anyone confirm? DDD??


----------



## the HEED!

3ringer said:


> With 70's by next weekend , spring bulbs will be pushing up.



a patch of jonquils by the driveway were pushing through last weekend, what the??????

Oh, Ive seen geese over the last two weeks going NNW


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20

Jonquills are startin to bloom here.


----------



## Brenda61979

Glenn burns posted might get more snow at the end of the month


----------



## Resica

Picked up another 2 1/2 inches overnight. Just a little freshen up.


----------



## elfiii

Resica said:


> Picked up another 2 1/2 inches overnight. Just a little freshen up.



Rotating the stock, huh?


----------



## DDD

Just a quick teaser post... need to start watching the 26th-27th...

More on this tonight.


----------



## Jeff C.

DDD said:


> Just a quick teaser post... need to start watching the 26th-27th...
> 
> More on this tonight.



Uh Ohhhh....


----------



## Resica

elfiii said:


> Rotating the stock, huh?


----------



## Brenda61979

DDD said:


> Just a quick teaser post... need to start watching the 26th-27th...
> 
> More on this tonight.


----------



## Crickett

DDD said:


> Just a quick teaser post... need to start watching the 26th-27th...
> 
> More on this tonight.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

DDD said:


> Just a quick teaser post... need to start watching the 26th-27th...
> 
> More on this tonight.



...


----------



## smokey30725

Got the Jeep back, Silverado is good to go, generator is ready to rock. Fill up the gas cans from last time and I am ready. Bring it on!!!


----------



## MariettaDawg

the HEED! said:


> a patch of jonquils by the driveway were pushing through last weekend, what the??????
> 
> Oh, Ive seen geese over the last two weeks going NNW



The Sandhills have been streaming overhead by the hundreds for the last few days.


----------



## jbird1

jbird1 said:


> The Farmer's Almanac predicted snow for Atlanta the period of February 7-14 and rain to snow is predicted for the period of February 21-26.
> 
> ...just something to consider.


----------



## savreds

DDD said:


> Just a quick teaser post... need to start watching the 26th-27th...
> 
> More on this tonight.



All hale da free cat man!!!


----------



## GA DAWG

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Jonquills are startin to bloom here.


Saw some up here this morning myself. Winters over


----------



## FlyDawg72

...standing by...


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Now THAT^ is a popcorn GIF.


----------



## Matthew6

DDD said:


> Just a quick teaser post... need to start watching the 26th-27th...
> 
> More on this tonight.


----------



## bankdawg




----------



## UBER-DIESEL




----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Nice LOL^^^


----------



## DDD

UBER-DIESEL said:


> View attachment 776450





That ranks right up there with the Forrest Gump picture.  Awesome.


----------



## DDD

The 12Z Euro lost the storm and the GFS, in true GFS fashion is all over the map.

It is interesting to point out that the EURO locked onto the previous storm 8-9 days out and never let go.  So with it losing the storm on the 12Z run it's a little discouraging if you are wanting the snow.  However, with this time of year of "transition" from winter to spring starting up, models will be all over the place... maybe even 2-3 days before an event.


A lot of things like blocking up over Alaska and Greenland is in place to force cold air south.  The question will be if it can pop a gulf low and spread the snow.  Time will tell.

Even more interesting to me is models are showing a "split flow" beyond the 10 day range.  If the split flow (two jet streams) does set up... look out.  For this time of year it presents two things.  Major snow and major severe weather.  This has been one cold winter... so I am leaning towards a major snow storm with the split flow set up.  I would look for this to set up around March 1-3.


----------



## todd03blown

DDD said:


> The 12Z Euro lost the storm and the GFS, in true GFS fashion is all over the map.
> 
> It is interesting to point out that the EURO locked onto the previous storm 8-9 days out and never let go.  So with it losing the storm on the 12Z run it's a little discouraging if you are wanting the snow.  However, with this time of year of "transition" from winter to spring starting up, models will be all over the place... maybe even 2-3 days before an event.
> 
> 
> A lot of things like blocking up over Alaska and Greenland is in place to force cold air south.  The question will be if it can pop a gulf low and spread the snow.  Time will tell.
> 
> Even more interesting to me is models are showing a "split flow" beyond the 10 day range.  If the split flow (two jet streams) does set up... look out.  For this time of year it presents two things.  Major snow and major severe weather.  This has been one cold winter... so I am leaning towards a major snow storm with the split flow set up.  I would look for this to set up around March 1-3.



Great stuff! My son will be 12 on March 2nd and would be tickled pink with a snow storm at that time


----------



## Doc Olly

Lots babies will be born in November!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Thanks for the update DDD


----------



## smokey30725

Eagerly awaiting the next update!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Resica said:


>



Did you get any more snow?


----------



## Resica

Matthew6 said:


> Did you get any more snow?



Freezing rain this morning. Roads were bad for a few hours. Thunder and lightning. Gonna get some more rain Friday. 46 and sunny now. Ought to turn on the AC. Next snow chance is Sunday. Up to 70 inches of snow for the year so far, might end up being a good one.


----------



## smokey30725

DDD, what's your latest interpretation of the models?


----------



## DDD

Basically, after looking at today's runs of models there is one coming.  No doubt about it.  It's just a matter of when.  That's the part I am unsure of.  

I have not written off the 26-28th, but more interesting is 2 things.  The amount of cold air that the GFS is dumping into the South East around March 1-3 and the split flow of the jet streams that BOTH models are showing...  Have mercy... talk about all the players being on the field... 

Details are not important right now... all you want to look for at this time is 

1.  Do we have a cold source?  Yes
2.  Do we have a split flow pattern or negative NAO?  Yes, split flow pattern in bound per the models.
3.  Do we have blocking in Alaska and Greenland areas to hold the cold air in place and have it in the south?  Yes


So I would start now thinking about my firewood supply and what I am going to do if DDD is chirping like a bird Sunday afternoon about what's on the horizon.

Have a good night y'all!


----------



## jbird1

Sounds great!


----------



## GA DAWG

Let's all go buy some sleds please. I was swattin. Skeeters today and frogs was hollering everywhere tonight. The ground hawg said spring


----------



## gobbleinwoods

This could be a double.  Just two/three days apart.   Bam!!!


----------



## mudracing101

Noticed my plum tree bloomed yesterday, i hope no freezing weather here.


----------



## smokey30725

DDD, I know it's still early in the game, but is there a chance that this could be a repeat of 1993?


----------



## Da Possum

smokey30725 said:


> DDD, I know it's still early in the game, but is there a chance that this could be a repeat of 1993?



good god I hope not


----------



## DDD

smokey30725 said:


> DDD, I know it's still early in the game, but is there a chance that this could be a repeat of 1993?



First off, yes, way too early in the game.  

Second, remember 1993 for the rest of your life.  That was a 3 phase, once in a hundred year storm.  I will probably never see anything like it again, here in the state of GA.

It was like walking through a forest in Albany, GA and finding a 20 carat diamond.  Could it happen?  Sure... but what are the chances?  It probably happens every 100 years, but its so rare... 

Let's just be happy (winter weather lovers) that it's not over.  

By the way... all models keep showing ridiculous cold spilling in here around the first of March.  Might be the coldest all winter... that includes when I took that picture of my truck saying 5°.


----------



## DDD

One other thing I will say, somewhere between Feb.26 and March 5th lies a winter storm.  A big one?  A small one?  not sure... but the 26th is less than a week away... just say'n.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Please be small. And please let that cold spell fizzle out.


----------



## smokey30725

Thanks for the update, DDD. Severe / winter weather has always fascinated me and I love getting prepped for a good storm! Getting quotes now for a whole house propane generator setup and keep my 5500w gas as a backup or to lend the neighbors.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Please be small. And please let that cold spell fizzle out.



x2  no disrespect DDD but I hope your wrong.
Either way, keep up the good work


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

DDD said:


> One other thing I will say, somewhere between Feb.26 and March 5th lies a winter storm.  A big one?  A small one?  not sure... but the 26th is less than a week away... just say'n.



I love snow, but if it's ice in middle GA again I'll pray for cold rain! Thanks for your diligent work reading the models!


----------



## Mountainbuck

I wouldn't mind another as long as no one is hurt. It's exciting following triple d and it's fun memories with the family!


----------



## smokey30725

Mountainbuck said:


> I wouldn't mind another as long as no one is hurt. It's exciting following triple d and it's fun memories with the family!



Same here. Up here in the far NW corner of the state, it seems like we always miss out on the snow.


----------



## Resica

smokey30725 said:


> Same here. Up here in the far NW corner of the state, it seems like we always miss out on the snow.



Go live with NCHillbilly for a winter. 47 here, I'm sweating!!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Resica said:


> Go live with NCHillbilly for a winter. 47 here, I'm sweating!!



What you talkin' about? It hasn't snowed here since Sunday morning, and it's over 60* right now. Most of the ground is bare.


----------



## Bob Shaw

Ok,  week away is "long range". What about the stuff coming in here tonight and tomorrow morning? :-D


----------



## Resica

NCHillbilly said:


> What you talkin' about? It hasn't snowed here since Sunday morning, and it's over 60* right now. Most of the ground is bare.



What's that like? Haven't gone 7 days without snow since early December. Haven't seen the ground in a month or so. Last year we had 20", the year before 12" or so, of course the year before that we had 90". Sitting just shy of 70" now and it's gonna go up.


----------



## SilveradoZ71

Not that it matters what the locals are saying but Karen Minton is pretty much saying no chance.

I cant believe they can speak in such exacts this far out?  How can she positively say NO?

A Facebook conversation between her and a fan.




> Hey Karen, ok. So I have been hearing that there could be another snow storm coming for the end of Feb.? Is this a possibility?? Yikes!!! Hope not!
> 
> 
> 
> Karen Minton: NO! Not in the forecast not on the models. People need to stop passing this around


----------



## StriperrHunterr

SilveradoZ71 said:


> Not that it matters what the locals are saying but Karen Minton is pretty much saying no chance.
> 
> I cant believe they can speak in such exacts this far out?  How can she positively say NO?
> 
> A Facebook conversation between her and a fan.



I'd love to see that person ask her which models that she looks at. 

DDD has his grouping and they show something, hers do not. Either she's just trying to prevent the "bomb" from going off, or she's not looking at the same thing he is.


----------



## jbird1

SilveradoZ71 said:


> Not that it matters what the locals are saying but Karen Minton is pretty much saying no chance.
> 
> I cant believe they can speak in such exacts this far out?  How can she positively say NO?
> 
> A Facebook conversation between her and a fan.



I'm sure it burns them up knowing civilians have access to the models.


----------



## PappyHoel

Karen Mittens is viewing this thread right now.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Resica said:


> What's that like? Haven't gone 7 days without snow since early December. Haven't seen the ground in a month or so. Last year we had 20", the year before 12" or so, of course the year before that we had 90". Sitting just shy of 70" now and it's gonna go up.



Pretty nice, actually. This is about the first week here that it hasn't snowed since before Christmas, too. It snowed last Monday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday night, and Saturday night/Sunday morning. It's been t-shirt weather the last few days, though. We got a foot just out of the Wednesday storm, but it's mostly already gone except on the north-facing slopes and higher elevations.


----------



## jkhonea

Karen Minton's response rather infuriates me.  Considering how much more accurate DDD's was on both events and throughout history.  I'm sure it irritates them to no end, but at least he helped people get more prepared than the talking heads on tv.


----------



## smokey30725

And the countdown begins for the next DDD Breaking Weather Alert!


----------



## Brenda61979

SilveradoZ71 said:


> Not that it matters what the locals are saying but Karen Minton is pretty much saying no chance.
> 
> I cant believe they can speak in such exacts this far out?  How can she positively say NO?
> 
> A Facebook conversation between her and a fan.



And she had said the last storm was going to fizzle out lol shows how much she knows.


----------



## Resica

NCHillbilly said:


> Pretty nice, actually. This is about the first week here that it hasn't snowed since before Christmas, too. It snowed last Monday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday night, and Saturday night/Sunday morning. It's been t-shirt weather the last few days, though. We got a foot just out of the Wednesday storm, but it's mostly already gone except on the north-facing slopes and higher elevations.



Nice break for you!! It isn't done though. Remember that cutoff low in early May awhile back that dumped 5 feet on Mt. Mitchell?


----------



## DDD

Late night goers...

Let's talk about Karen for a second.  Good lady.  Not going to bash her in the slightest.  However, she is probably taking the operational GFS at face value. Lots of cold and the moisture is surpressed south. 

However, the EURO which has been the champion all winter long says, get ready, don't put the sleds up just yet. I'm not done. 

The GFS is always surpressed and always comes back north and west as an event gets closer. Always. 

This is where forecasters have to be just that. Forecasters. Take what you know!!!  And go with it. It's what I do. I know the GFS is surpressed. I know we have awesome blocking in Greenland and Alaska next week. The polar vortex will be in high gear with super cold air spilling south.  Split flow in the jet stream will be relevant by Wednesday. Energy looks to come off the California coast, ride the southern jet into the cold air and boom goes the dynamite. 

Operational and ensembles of the EURO support this. I still say Feb26-March 3 is a high probability for a southern snow storm and in my mind could be a good one. Time will tell.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

DDD said:


> Late night goers...
> 
> Let's talk about Karen for a second.  Good lady.  Not going to bash her in the slightest.  However, she is probably taking the operational GFS at face value. Lots of cold and the moisture is surpressed south.
> 
> However, the EURO which has been the champion all winter long says, get ready, don't put the sleds up just yet. I'm not done.
> 
> The GFS is always surpressed and always comes back north and west as an event gets closer. Always.
> 
> This is where forecasters have to be just that. Forecasters. Take what you know!!!  And go with it. It's what I do. I know the GFS is surpressed. I know we have awesome blocking in Greenland and Alaska next week. The polar vortex will be in high gear with super cold air spilling south.  Split flow in the jet stream will be relevant by Wednesday. Energy looks to come off the California coast, ride the southern jet into the cold air and boom goes the dynamite.
> 
> Operational and ensembles of the EURO support this. I still say Feb26-March 3 is a high probability for a southern snow storm and in my mind could be a good one. Time will tell.


I don't reckon it will hurt anything to have a few extra gallons of gas on hand for the Generator!!........If nothing happens I can always put it in the truck


----------



## Mountainbuck

Thanks triple d getting fired up.


----------



## smokey30725

Mountainbuck said:


> Thanks triple d getting fired up.



Same here! Bring it on! So tired of hearing people run around saying "I'm SO ready for spring!" Good grief, they have just been conditioned to mild Georgia winters and don't know what to do when conditions are more normal.


----------



## Bucky T

smokey30725 said:


> Same here! Bring it on! So tired of hearing people run around saying "I'm SO ready for spring!" Good grief, they have just been conditioned to mild Georgia winters and don't know what to do when conditions are more normal.



I'm always ready for spring come the beginning of March.

Ready for turkey season!!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Resica said:


> Nice break for you!! It isn't done though. Remember that cutoff low in early May awhile back that dumped 5 feet on Mt. Mitchell?



Yep. It snowed 15" at my house that morning, then turned to rain and it was all gone by dark. Weird. Some of the bigger snows I've seen here have been in April.


----------



## GA DAWG

smokey30725 said:


> Same here! Bring it on! So tired of hearing people run around saying "I'm SO ready for spring!" Good grief, they have just been conditioned to mild Georgia winters and don't know what to do when conditions are more normal.


So what's more normal? Warmer winters or like this yr? Are you from around here?


----------



## cjones

Resica said:


> What's that like? Haven't gone 7 days without snow since early December. Haven't seen the ground in a month or so. Last year we had 20", the year before 12" or so, of course the year before that we had 90". Sitting just shy of 70" now and it's gonna go up.



That sounds like the last winter I lived in Iowa.  We got stuck in some sort of weird cycle where you could count on getting at least 4" of snow every Tuesday.  Just about the time we would have all the snow pushed back away from driveways, gates, etc., it would dump another storm on us.  By the time we moved away the last week of December, we were already running out of places to pile the snow and they still had another 3-4 months of stuff to deal with.  I ended up leaving a frozen turkey in the snow bank outside the front door because I put it there while we moved the deep freeze and it snowed over the top of it overnight.  The next tenants got a nice surprise when it thawed in the spring.


----------



## smokey30725

Bucky T said:


> I'm always ready for spring come the beginning of March.
> 
> Ready for turkey season!!



Now that would be a good reason for spring to get here!


----------



## smokey30725

GA DAWG said:


> So what's more normal? Warmer winters or like this yr? Are you from around here?



Born and raised here. Just prefer cold weather. Allergies in the spring make my whole family miserable, even with medication.


----------



## smokey30725

GA DAWG said:


> So what's more normal? Warmer winters or like this yr? Are you from around here?



Wasn't referring to anyone on here. I work in an office full of women who act like anything below 60 degrees is some form of hellish torture and that snow is a curse from the devil himself. I find it ironic that most of them moan on and on about wanting warm weather to come, when the majority of outside condtions that most of them experience is going from the house to the car.


----------



## DDD

EURO holds serve at 12Z... says winter is on the way...


----------



## mewabbithunter

DDD said:


> EURO holds serve at 12Z... says winter is on the way...



Wow! This winter has been so crazy! We are so far behind at work from the last two storms. I'm afraid what this one would do. I hope it's a weekend storm.


----------



## malak05

God Bless the Euro maybe we can get it to just be snow this time around and leave the other stuff at home!


----------



## Danny Leigh

DDD said:


> EURO holds serve at 12Z... says winter is on the way...



Thanks for the update!


----------



## Resica

Have had a Flood Watch, Tornado Watch, Severe Thunderstorm Warning, Fog Advisory and a Special Weather Statement and now a Flood Advisory. All today.


----------



## smokey30725

Resica said:


> Have had a Flood Watch, Tornado Watch, Severe Thunderstorm Warning, Fog Advisory and a Special Weather Statement and now a Flood Advisory. All today.



Better start listening for 4 horsemen on the horizon too!


----------



## GA DAWG

Dang winter. Maybe it'll kill these skeeters I been swattin this week when it comes back. Might catch em off guard.


----------



## DCHunter

GA DAWG said:


> Dang winter. Maybe it'll kill these skeeters I been swattin this week when it comes back. Might catch em off guard.



That's what I'm hoping. It's probably wishful thinking though.


----------



## bankdawg

12z euro 2/28 - 3/1  wintry mix from columbus to macon to columbia, sc
850mb   0c -  -1c


----------



## grunt0331

Hoping this one comes through.  While ya'll were living it up in the snow last week, I was somewhere between Cozumel and Grand Cayman.

My kids were a little mad they missed a great snowstorm, but a tropical paradise in Feb ain't bad either!


----------



## bankdawg

grunt0331 said:


> Hoping this one comes through.  While ya'll were living it up in the snow last week, I was somewhere between Cozumel and Grand Cayman.
> 
> My kids were a little mad they missed a great snowstorm, but a tropical paradise in Feb ain't bad either!



I would take Cozumel all day over snow man building.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

grunt0331 said:


> Hoping this one comes through.  While ya'll were living it up in the snow last week, I was somewhere between Cozumel and Grand Cayman.
> 
> My kids were a little mad they missed a great snowstorm, but a tropical paradise in Feb ain't bad either!



I'd take that all day long!! Oh wait, we're going cruising there on spring break this year


----------



## DDD

bankdawg said:


> 12z euro 2/28 - 3/1  wintry mix from columbus to macon to columbia, sc
> 850mb   0c -  -1c



I would bet on this thing coming north and west of there... they always do.  However, the details of where and how much are pointless right now... all you want to care about is the cold air is in place and the moisture comes out of the gulf.  Get those 2 together and you have a partayyyyy!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

DDD said:


> I would bet on this thing coming north and west of there... they always do.  However, the details of where and how much are pointless right now... all you want to care about is the cold air is in place and the moisture comes out of the gulf.  Get those 2 together and you have a partayyyyy!!



If she shifts north and west, that wouldn't bring ice back through middle and east central GA would it?


----------



## Mountainbuck

DDD does it look like there's more cold air in place with this system than the last?


----------



## Paint Brush

Bring it on guys we need a big one to finish up the year with. The TV guys are just now mentioning the cold coming back south next week. Not one have said a word about moisture might be associated with it. Glad we have DDD on our side!!!!! If we get a good cold snap turkeys will start right on time and not be early......


----------



## Greene728

deerhuntingdawg said:


> If she shifts north and west, that wouldn't bring ice back through middle and east central GA would it?



Dear Lord I hope not. Uncle, uncle!


----------



## GA DAWG

Im gonna say it. How much imby? . Seriously. I was asked to get my generator,extra gas,grill and firewood off the porch this evening. I said I can't just yet. DDD done said we might have another winter storm a coming. So atleast I got outta that for a few days


----------



## Mountainbuck

I can't wait for the next update


----------



## smokey30725

Mountainbuck said:


> I can't wait for the next update



Same here!


----------



## bankdawg

the last few days runs temps werent a problem but last nights euro showed warmer temps and cold rain.  still several days out so could change i'm sure


----------



## Mountainbuck

Shoot


----------



## marknga

Video discussion of possible winter weather
<object width="560" height="315"><param name="movie" value="//www.youtube.com/v/janwfecyknY?hl=en_US&version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="//www.youtube.com/v/janwfecyknY?hl=en_US&version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## Mountainbuck

Where's the video


----------



## Matthew6




----------



## Mountainbuck

Where's the man


----------



## DDD

Pretty much models are all over the place.  They are flipping and flopping like an angry fish.

The EURO has went warm and depending on which run of the GFS you want to grab and run with it says everything from snow, to rain to nothing.

I still say we have a shot somewhere between Thursday and Tuesday of next week.  When I say a shot, I am not calling for a winter storm.  It could easily be a rain storm.  

Just to early to say.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Crap


----------



## PappyHoel

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/frigid-air-to-clutch-midwest-east/23498242


----------



## bankdawg

i'm calling another March 1960


----------



## smokey30725

bankdawg said:


> i'm calling another March 1960



Holy cow!


----------



## the HEED!

GA DAWG said:


> So what's more normal? Warmer winters or like this yr? Are you from around here?



haha, no joke. Its March in a week, where do you think you are, B.C.? oh, IM SO READY FOR SPRING!


----------



## panfried0419

So far intellicast has been spot on with DDD's forecast. But this time they are are forecasting mid 50s to lower 60s with minimal precipitation. I hope this holds true. Need to warm the local waters up!


----------



## gobbleinwoods

panfried0419 said:


> So far intellicast has been spot on with DDD's forecast. But this time they are are forecasting mid 50s to lower 60s with minimal precipitation. I hope this holds true. Need to warm the local waters up!



I suspect DDD will be along to start talking 3/4 if the 28th or 1st doesn't work out.


----------



## jbird1

gobbleinwoods said:


> I suspect DDD will be along to start talking 3/4 if the 28th or 1st doesn't work out.



I have DDD patterned...if he was a big buck, I'd know when and where to hang a stand.


----------



## Mountainbuck

What's it looking like


----------



## zedex

This is happening right now. Got a couple more days of snow ahead of us for now.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Did it bust


----------



## DDD

Right now it's storm cancel.  

Oh well... March may still surprise us... but this week will not hold a winter storm.


----------



## NCHillbilly




----------



## blood on the ground

I'm ready for gardening an turkey killing time!


----------



## MariettaDawg

Standing down the preparations. I split two cords of wood yesterday...for nothing. ;-)


----------



## Brenda61979

Brad Nitz just posted on his FB flurries Tuesday night into weds morning of this coming week for north ga.


----------



## Hornet22

DDD said:


> Right now it's storm cancel.
> 
> Oh well... March may still surprise us... but this week will not hold a winter storm.



Yaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Greene728

DDD said:


> Right now it's storm cancel.
> 
> Oh well... March may still surprise us... but this week will not hold a winter storm.



Sorry DDD, but I'm glad its a bust! Come March I'm ready for spring time. 
Keep the cold December thru February.


----------



## the HEED!

blood on the ground said:


> I'm ready for gardening an turkey killing time!



me too man

I dont need a forecaster to tell me when spring is here or isnt. The Creator made the best forecaster of all, nature, when the flocks start headin' north, its for a reason been happening for 2 weeks now!


----------



## blood on the ground

the HEED! said:


> me too man
> 
> I dont need a forecaster to tell me when spring is here or isnt. The Creator made the best forecaster of all, nature, when the flocks start headin' north, its for a reason been happening for 2 weeks now!



Noticed that myself! Funny how that happens!


----------



## zedex

blood on the ground said:


> Noticed that myself! Funny how that happens!



 I just saw three geese flying northwest. That's the second time in a week geese have headed that way.


----------



## blood on the ground

zedex said:


> I just saw three geese flying northwest. That's the second time in a week geese have headed that way.



I never say I'm ready for warm weather but this time I'm tapping out .... Bring on spring and warm weather.... Anyone have a Amen?!?!


----------



## NCHillbilly

I ntice that the S-word is in our local forecast three times this week.


----------



## Resica

NCHillbilly said:


> I ntice that the S-word is in our local forecast three times this week.



Sunny?


----------



## alligood729

What do you make of this DDD.......http://www.theweatherspace.com/2014/02/23/heavy-snow-ice-storms-flooding/


----------



## tcward

blood on the ground said:


> i never say i'm ready for warm weather but this time i'm tapping out .... Bring on spring and warm weather.... Anyone have a amen?!?!



amen!


----------



## Mountainbuck

I'm curious to know what DDD thinks about this as well. We may still have a chance


----------



## smokey30725

Mountainbuck said:


> I'm curious to know what DDD thinks about this as well. We may still have a chance



I agree. I think a surprise awaits us sometime in March. I actually cut my grass yesterday it was so warm!


----------



## Brenda61979

Ok the weather page is saying we r going to have snow weds. How true is this and is it anything to worry about?


----------



## MariettaDawg

alligood729 said:


> What do you make of this DDD.......http://www.theweatherspace.com/2014/02/23/heavy-snow-ice-storms-flooding/



<div id="fb-root"></div> <script>(function(d, s, id) { var js, fjs = d.getElementsByTagName(s)[0]; if (d.getElementById(id)) return; js = d.createElement(s); js.id = id; js.src = "//connect.facebook.net/en_US/all.js#xfbml=1"; fjs.parentNode.insertBefore(js, fjs); }(document, 'script', 'facebook-jssdk'));</script>
<div class="fb-post" data-href="https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=626851164054010&set=a.164018193670645.41904.162655917140206&type=1" data-width="466"><div class="fb-xfbml-parse-ignore">Post by Brad Panovich WCNC.</div></div>


----------



## Resica

MariettaDawg said:


> <div id="fb-root"></div> <script>(function(d, s, id) { var js, fjs = d.getElementsByTagName(s)[0]; if (d.getElementById(id)) return; js = d.createElement(s); js.id = id; js.src = "//connect.facebook.net/en_US/all.js#xfbml=1"; fjs.parentNode.insertBefore(js, fjs); }(document, 'script', 'facebook-jssdk'));</script>
> <div class="fb-post" data-href="https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=626851164054010&set=a.164018193670645.41904.162655917140206&type=1" data-width="466"><div class="fb-xfbml-parse-ignore">Post by Brad Panovich WCNC.</div></div>



What do you know.


----------



## zedex

This is how things are looking around here right now. Another snow fall warning in effect for tonight and tomorrow.

 Halibut season opened on Feb 1 and we can't get out due to winds or heavy rain or unrelenting snow. 

 Y'all just don't know how lucky you are right now.


----------



## smokey30725

What say you, DDD? Your loyal minions await an update!


----------



## Match10

smokey30725 said:


> What say you, DDD? Your loyal minions await an update!



Truth! We await....


----------



## Matthew6

Resica said:


> Sunny?


----------



## shakey gizzard

Posta snow 2nite!


----------



## smokey30725

shakey gizzard said:


> Posta snow 2nite!



They changed it to no chance up in my area.


----------



## smokey30725

DDD, where art thee????


----------



## snookdoctor

He's probably snowed under at work.


----------



## smokey30725

snookdoctor said:


> He's probably snowed under at work.


----------



## Milkman

Well this is the winter weather thread........ I suspect DDD ain't gonna play if we ain't having winter weather


----------



## smokey30725

We need to take up a collection to keep him on retainer until March is over with.


----------



## bankdawg

I'm far from DDD but for March 6-7 the 12z euro today as well as a couple other models showed a winter storm for the south east.  snow for extreme NE GA and ice as far south as macon.  thats 9 days out so a lot can change, but the euro has been king of late.

maybe the master will be by later to give us his input on it.


----------



## smokey30725

bankdawg said:


> I'm far from DDD but for March 6-7 the 12z euro today as well as a couple other models showed a winter storm for the south east.  snow for extreme NE GA and ice as far south as macon.  thats 9 days out so a lot can change, but the euro has been king of late.
> 
> maybe the master will be by later to give us his input on it.



Now that's what I am talking about!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

bankdawg said:


> I'm far from DDD but for March 6-7 the 12z euro today as well as a couple other models showed a winter storm for the south east.  snow for extreme NE GA and ice as far south as macon.  thats 9 days out so a lot can change, but the euro has been king of late.
> 
> maybe the master will be by later to give us his input on it.



My 40th birthday is March 6th. I don't want ANY ice. I hope that trends to warm weather. These cold snaps are messing with my fishing


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

I would take the snow though. I like snow, just not ice. Still messing up my fishing though


----------



## orrb

bankdawg said:


> I'm far from DDD but for March 6-7 the 12z euro today as well as a couple other models showed a winter storm for the south east.  snow for extreme NE GA and ice as far south as macon.  thats 9 days out so a lot can change, but the euro has been king of late.
> 
> maybe the master will be by later to give us his input on it.



I seen that, I can't wait to see what DDD says.


----------



## panfried0419

After reviewing some other blogs, I predict blizzard of the century March 6th.


----------



## blood on the ground

panfried0419 said:


> After reviewing some other blogs, I predict blizzard of the century March 6th.



Idjit!!!


----------



## Trigabby

I'm gonna go buy some sleds to make sure it don't happen...


----------



## Matthew6

Trigabby said:


> I'm gonna go buy some sleds to make sure it don't happen...



I have three to sell you.


----------



## Jeetdawg

blood on the ground said:


> Idjit!!!



Well....not storm of the century, but the models have been picking up on a possible weather event for the 6th...they waivered some last night but there have been signs of it again today.  Lots of questions about whether the models are handling the split flow correctly or the cold temps for that matter.  However, it is odd for the 3 major models to all point to an "event" that far out.  Frankly, the ski resorts can have my snow as I want some warmth.


----------



## DDD

Guys, the reason I have not posted much is because there is nothing to talk about.  Yes. There is a storm being modeled out 8-9 days. 

This time of year that means nothing. Also given the NAO and the PNA and limited blocking in Alaska and Greenland... I say nahhhhh...

I am not quite ready to throw in the towel about a token winter event, but I'm getting close.


----------



## smokey30725

Bummer


----------



## Greene728

DDD said:


> Guys, the reason I have not posted much is because there is nothing to talk about.  Yes. There is a storm being modeled out 8-9 days.
> 
> This time of year that means nothing. Also given the NAO and the PNA and limited blocking in Alaska and Greenland... I say nahhhhh...
> 
> I am not quite ready to throw in the towel about a token winter event, but I'm getting close.





Awesome job this year DDD! But, its time for a hiatus and hopefully not hear from you again concerning weather around say November?


----------



## blood on the ground

DDD..... You can't say that!!!! Folks in here still want to scratch that itchy bread and milk trigger finger!!!!
Next thang you will say is its almost turkey season and we are doomed to have warm weather over the next 6 or 7 months!!!!
LOL!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

blood on the ground said:


> DDD..... You can't say that!!!! Folks in here still want to scratch that itchy bread and milk trigger finger!!!!
> Next thang you will say is its almost turkey season and we are doomed to have warm weather over the next 6 or 7 months!!!!
> LOL!!!


Milk Sammiches ain't all they are cracked up to be!!

Bring on the BLT's!!


----------



## the HEED!

the flocks are daily northward, can you say sprang baby?


----------



## GA DAWG

Cold rain.


----------



## the HEED!

big flocks o' geese headed NW today, got a 50 flock above the house now cackling like crazy, they keep getting swirled into a holding pattern in shifting winds. Come on SPRING!


----------



## Matt.M

the HEED! said:


> big flocks o' geese headed NW today, got a 50 flock above the house now cackling like crazy, they keep getting swirled into a holding pattern in shifting winds. Come on SPRING!



I saw them turn around and head south.  They're worried about the winter system on 3/6 that's coming through.


----------



## DaisyJo

*Thanks DDD*

(Yay! I'm finally approved to post.)  Just wanted to say thanks to DDD for the great info. this winter.  Whether we get any more winter weather or not, it has been an awesome ride. Happy Spring everyone!!


----------



## Jeff C.

DaisyJo said:


> (Yay! I'm finally approved to post.)  Just wanted to say thanks to DDD for the great info. this winter.  Whether we get any more winter weather or not, it has been an awesome ride. Happy Spring everyone!!



Welcome DaisyJo!


----------



## WickedKwik

It's back!!!!


----------



## panfried0419

Winter is over!


----------



## RinggoldGa

Not trying to steal thunder from DDD as we all know it's not true till he says it's true.  However, next week getting squirrely on some models.  Love to hear his thoughts.


----------



## smokey30725

Alas, I think our winter weather is leaving us. Time to get ready for allergies, mosquitos, mowing grass, humidity, and sweating. Yee hah.


----------



## Da Possum

DaisyJo said:


> (Yay! I'm finally approved to post.)  Just wanted to say thanks to DDD for the great info. this winter.  Whether we get any more winter weather or not, it has been an awesome ride. Happy Spring everyone!!



Welcome to the forum!  Holla if you need anything!


----------



## stringmusic

smokey30725 said:


> Alas, I think our winter weather is leaving us. Time to get ready for allergies, mosquitos, mowing grass, humidity, and sweating. Yee hah.



Not to mention tornados every other week.


Spring/Summer sucks!


----------



## smokey30725

stringmusic said:


> Not to mention tornados every other week.
> 
> 
> Spring/Summer sucks!



Amen brother!


----------



## bankdawg

12z euro aka the king went boom today. nice winter storm for northern half of GA


----------



## GA DAWG

When?


----------



## elfiii

bankdawg said:


> 12z euro aka the king went boom today. nice winter storm for northern half of GA



Maybe, but it ain't boom until trip D says it's boom.


----------



## Resica

6-12 forecast for here Sunday/ Monday. I think we'll get more!!


----------



## DDD

Storm is back. But I urge caution before thinking this is a slam dunk. It's heavy ice on the front side and snow on the back side if you believe the euro. 

I've talked to a few of my folks and everyone has the caution sign out before sinking teeth in and bite off what the euro is putting down. 

I will post tonight after the GFS runs about 11pm. This time of year is tricky and a freezing rain event in March many times turns into 33 and rain and then snowing with surface temps at 35.


----------



## DDD

elfiii said:


> Maybe, but it ain't boom until trip D says it's boom.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Check out the low off the coast of Cali!


----------



## elfiii

DDD said:


>



Just layin' down the troof is all. 

It's good to see you are back to giving away free cats again.


----------



## bankdawg

GA DAWG said:


> When?



my bad, mar 6


----------



## bankdawg

DDD said:


> Storm is back. But I urge caution before thinking this is a slam dunk. It's heavy ice on the front side and snow on the back side if you believe the euro.
> 
> I've talked to a few of my folks and everyone has the caution sign out before sinking teeth in and bite off what the euro is putting down.
> 
> I will post tonight after the GFS runs about 11pm. This time of year is tricky and a freezing rain event in March many times turns into 33 and rain and then snowing with surface temps at 35.



CAD looks as strong as it has all winter, i think there will be a storm out of this somewhere.


----------



## DDD

The free cat is legendary. He is the snow mojo avatar. 

Did you ever see the thread on here where that girl cat lover was tore up at me?  She sent me hate mail!!!  God love her.


----------



## DDD

bankdawg said:


> CAD looks as strong as it has all winter, i think there will be a storm out of this somewhere.



I respectfully have to disagree. The CAD that we had two weeks ago was one of the strongest CAD events I can ever remember for it to push all the way south of Augusta  is historic CAD. 

Again, I have been at this too long to get sucked in to a CAD event around the end of February 1st of March. If it is still holding onto the idea by Sunday then I will start to be concerned.


----------



## mountainpass

elfiii said:


> Just layin' down the troof is all.
> 
> It's good to see you are back to giving away free cats again.



This was posted yesterday on a local fb and I thought of DDD's avatar



> Cats needing adoption at Animalshelter Pickens. Some are FREE!


----------



## bankdawg

if the 3-2 storm comes out like its looking in the NE, the high will have a lot of fresh snow pack.  thats why i think so strongly of the CAD at the end of next week


----------



## Hardwoods

We don't need anymore rain right now. Thanks. Come back end of March.


----------



## smokey30725

DDD said:


> I respectfully have to disagree. The CAD that we had two weeks ago was one of the strongest CAD events I can ever remember for it to push all the way south of Augusta  is historic CAD.
> 
> Again, I have been at this too long to get sucked in to a CAD event around the end of February 1st of March. If it is still holding onto the idea by Sunday then I will start to be concerned.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Man, I hope the GFS tells a different story than euro. I don't won't ANY more ice! Especially on my B day. I guess I'll use my wish for no ice. DDD, I'm liking your forecast right now!


----------



## gobbleinwoods

DDD said:


> I respectfully have to disagree. The CAD that we had two weeks ago was one of the strongest CAD events I can ever remember for it to push all the way south of Augusta  is historic CAD.
> 
> Again, I have been at this too long to get sucked in to a CAD event around the end of February 1st of March. If it is still holding onto the idea by Sunday then I will start to be excited.



FIFY just like the little kid in all of us.


----------



## GA DAWG

Storms gone.






I hope


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

I know these forecasts are junk but I still don't like it!


----------



## smokey30725

GA DAWG said:


> Storms gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope



Now that's just being cruel.....


----------



## Mountainbuck

Did triple D post after the gfs?


----------



## jbird1

No...that means there was nothing exciting to talk about.  You have to read between the lines.  I wouldn't hunt this stand in this wind.


----------



## smokey30725

Dang. Got my hopes up again. Oh well. It was supposed to be in the 60's and sunny here today. Instead it's windy and 49. This time of the year is pretty crazy weather-wise. Maybe DDD will update tonight.


----------



## DDD

Nothing to talk about. Euro is 35 and rain. GFS is 36 and rain.  

Still might come back, but it's the wrong time of year. If this was 3 weeks ago I would be more optimistic about a winter weather event. 

I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## Hornet22

DDD, simple yes or no. Those that help keep da lights on that are planning on goin to Keebsmudfest next weekend have anything to worry about. Doesn't have to be IMBY for us to have to work, and I really don't want to have to work.


----------



## DDD

Hornet22 said:


> DDD, simple yes or no. Those that help keep da lights on that are planning on goin to Keebsmudfest next weekend have anything to worry about. Doesn't have to be IMBY for us to have to work, and I really don't want to have to work.



Where is said mudfest?


----------



## mrs. hornet22

DDD said:


> Where is said mudfest?



Round Hawkinsville, but he's up here in YOBY


----------



## DDD

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Round Hawkinsville, but he's up here in YOBY



I reserve the right to answer tomorrow night. 

Storm is still up in the air.  Hahahaha. I crack myself up.


----------



## smokey30725

eagerly awaiting the next installment of the DDD forecast!


----------



## snarlinbear

I took the chains off the ATV snowplow just to try to make it happen. Kinda like selling the sleds.


----------



## grizzlyblake

I am scheduled to fly out of ATL tonight to Louisville, KY to get a big job started Monday and Tuesday.

It looks like I'm going to be right in the middle of this storm Titan.


----------



## GA DAWG

Can I take my generator and put it up yet?


----------



## DDD

GA DAWG said:


> Can I take my generator and put it up yet?



Yep. Go ahead and put it up.


----------



## sinclair1

My wife is in PA and was flying out BWI tomorrow, they already cancelled.


----------



## blood on the ground

DDD said:


> Yep. Go ahead and put it up.



 thread killer!!!! I'm ready for fall!!!


----------



## PappyHoel

Lock the thread it's over till next year.  Now for the global warming thread.


----------



## smokey30725

PappyHoel said:


> Lock the thread it's over till next year.  Now for the global warming thread.



No doubt. Bring on Fall 2014.


----------



## orrb

Woohoo  Come on Spring!!!


----------



## DDD

Hmmmmm....

Interesting how the euro came in this afternoon.  Very interesting. 

Lee Corso might be running the euro model...  Not so fast my friends. 

However, I'm still not a believer but some players are trying to get on the field to make something happen on the 3/6 and 3/7 time frame.


----------



## DaisyJo

DDD said:


> Hmmmmm....
> 
> Interesting how the euro came in this afternoon.  Very interesting.
> 
> Lee Corso might be running the euro model...  Not so fast my friends.
> 
> However, I'm still not a believer but some players are trying to get on the field to make something happen on the 3/6 and 3/7 time frame.


DDD, I like the way you talk.  Bring on more ww ;-)


----------



## DCHunter

Read Kirk Mellish's weather blog. I think he's saying its a fairly sure thing that it's going to snow at the end of the week. (If I read that right)


----------



## smokey30725

You gotta love how here in the south we try to forecast the weather, but mother nature loves to throw a curve ball every half hour or so! My dad always told me, if you don't like the weather outside in the south, just wait 15 minutes and it will change!


----------



## smokey30725

Any new revelations for us, DDD?


----------



## snarlinbear

He's back!


----------



## DDD

smokey30725 said:


> Any new revelations for us, DDD?



Nope.  Waiting on the 0Z runs.  All of tonights and tomorrow's model runs will be key.  

The GFS and the EURO have all come back the way of cold and wet.  It's very close to being an freezing rain event.  My question and what I want to see is are they trending?  If they are.... and this is the final trend going into Thursday and Friday then it is important to pay attention.


----------



## smokey30725

Great! I will stay tuned in! Thanks for all you do. I know we are like a bunch of kids on a road trip yelling "are we there yet???"


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

DDD said:


> Nope.  Waiting on the 0Z runs.  All of tonights and tomorrow's model runs will be key.
> 
> The GFS and the EURO have all come back the way of cold and wet.  It's very close to being an freezing rain event.  My question and what I want to see is are they trending?  If they are.... and this is the final trend going into Thursday and Friday then it is important to pay attention.



Freezing rain.. Oh no! I hope not, I'll take cold and wet! One of my yard piles from Sunday


----------



## smokey30725

DDD said:


> Nope.  Waiting on the 0Z runs.  All of tonights and tomorrow's model runs will be key.
> 
> The GFS and the EURO have all come back the way of cold and wet.  It's very close to being an freezing rain event.  My question and what I want to see is are they trending?  If they are.... and this is the final trend going into Thursday and Friday then it is important to pay attention.



DDD, when will the next models be available for you to review?


----------



## bankdawg

12z euro will be interesting


----------



## panfried0419

Well..........I said winter was over. Few Ga. Power friends of mine stated that they are expecting a big one in the next week or 2.


----------



## JonathanG2013

panfried0419 said:


> Well..........I said winter was over. Few Ga. Power friends of mine stated that they are expecting a big one in the next week or 2.



What big thunder storm? I seems to warm to have any frozen precipitation here.


----------



## DDD

GA DAWG said:


> Can I take my generator and put it up yet?



Have you put it up yet?

Might not want to do that just yet.

EURO is nasty.  

More later....


----------



## Greene728

DDD said:


> Have you put it up yet?
> 
> Might not want to do that just yet.
> 
> EURO is nasty.
> 
> More later....



Nooooooooooo!!!


----------



## jbird1

DDD said:


> Have you put it up yet?
> 
> Might not want to do that just yet.
> 
> EURO is nasty.
> 
> More later....


----------



## smokey30725

DDD said:


> Have you put it up yet?
> 
> Might not want to do that just yet.
> 
> EURO is nasty.
> 
> More later....



This is more suspensful than a good movie!!!!


----------



## biggtruxx

DDD said:


> Have you put it up yet?
> 
> Might not want to do that just yet.
> 
> EURO is nasty.
> 
> More later....


 



hope you say ole man winter got a new walking cane and is headed back for one more show!!!!!


----------



## smokey30725

biggtruxx said:


> hope you say ole man winter got a new walking cane and is headed back for one more show!!!!!



^^^^^^Yes^^^^^^


----------



## Jim Ammons

My built-in calendar says one more "goody" before 4/1/2014.


----------



## smokey30725

Jim Ammons said:


> My built-in calendar says one more "goody" before 4/1/2014.



I hope you are right! I am just not ready to sweat profusely just stepping out my front door.


----------



## jbird1

Smells like snow outside...


----------



## smokey30725

jbird1 said:


> Smells like snow outside...



Looks like it too..............


----------



## snarlinbear

I knew taking those chains off the ATV would work....unfortunately that's my kind of luck.   but of course I'm not upset .....bring on a good one.


----------



## tcward

DDD said:


> Have you put it up yet?
> 
> Might not want to do that just yet.
> 
> EURO is nasty.
> 
> More later....



Call this junk off DDD. We got turkey huntin' and gardening to do.......


----------



## todd03blown

DDD said:


> Have you put it up yet?
> 
> Might not want to do that just yet.
> 
> EURO is nasty.
> 
> More later....



Very curious to see if this continues to trend and when the ETA is...I leave in a little while to head to New Orleans until Friday for work meetings...


----------



## smokey30725

Pretty sure DDD is looking over the models as we speak. I would predict an update later this evening.


----------



## keithsto

Refresh, refresh, refresh!


----------



## DDD

18Z GFS is running now...

The thing about this set up and system is this.  Mark it down.  Write it down.

It is on the very razor edge with ingredients of being a huge surprise or a major bust.  So many dynamics.  You have CAD, you have an upper level low... you have models that can't handle either one...

It's a hot mess.  But you have to go back to what you know.  So thats what I do.  But even for me, this is a very hard call right now... and it's 48 hours away.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

smokey30725 said:


> Pretty sure DDD is looking over the models as we speak. I would predict an update later this evening.



He's probably heading home from work


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

deerhuntingdawg said:


> He's probably heading home from work



I stand corrected


----------



## GA DAWG

Ain't gonna snow or nothin. Did yall not pay attention on ground hog day?


----------



## Matthew6




----------



## Rockdale Buck

Todays was defiantly a little colder than what the models showed.  With this threat being so marginal on temps, that could be a big deal.


----------



## orrb

How far down DDD?


----------



## bluecarbodyrd

Reading one of the local radio weatherman's blog and it looks like his feelings were hurt from social media weather predictions.   I'll go with triple d.


----------



## Goatdaddy

Bring it on 3-D. My 2y daughter is doing her snow dance. One more, especially a huge surprise would be great.


----------



## BrotherBadger

tcward said:


> Call this junk off DDD. We got turkey huntin' and gardening to do.......



Turkey hunting in snow is easy. They stand out like you wouldn't believe. Gardening on the other hand, not so much.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Wonder what's brewing up in the sky today


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

It was 33 degrees and raining good in Thomson when I got up this morning. Way to close for my comfort!!


----------



## tcward

DDD said:


> 18Z GFS is running now...
> 
> The thing about this set up and system is this.  Mark it down.  Write it down.
> 
> It is on the very razor edge with ingredients of being a huge surprise or a major bust.  So many dynamics.  You have CAD, you have an upper level low... you have models that can't handle either one...
> 
> It's a hot mess.  But you have to go back to what you know.  So thats what I do.  But even for me, this is a very hard call right now... and it's 48 hours away.



I am thinking major bust...


----------



## Mountainbuck

U may be right 3d didn't post last night or this morning


----------



## DDD

Saving a whole lot of typing on my part, this looks to be 33-34° and a TON of rain.  So close to freezing rain.... its not even funny, but its just not going to happen.

Somewhere right up on the SC / GA border they might see some brief freezing rain Friday morning, but nothing major.  Unless something major changes this going to be one major cold rain.

Sheesh.


----------



## smokey30725

Darn. Guess that's it for winter, huh? Thanks for all you do, DDD.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

DDD,
Thanks again for the updates this year. I imagine spring is about to take over and my fishing is going to pick up soon


----------



## mrs. hornet22

DDD said:


> Saving a whole lot of typing on my part, this looks to be 33-34° and a TON of rain.  So close to freezing rain.... its not even funny, but its just not going to happen.
> 
> Somewhere right up on the SC / GA border they might see some brief freezing rain Friday morning, but nothing major.  Unless something major changes this going to be one major cold rain.
> 
> Sheesh.


----------



## Hoss

I'm good with cold rain.  Bout anything beats freezing rain, though really wet heavy snows don't do much for pine trees either.

Hoss


----------



## smokey30725

Man, was really hoping for one more winter event. Oh well, just praying that springtime won't bring us tons of severe weather in the way of storms and tornados.


----------



## Matt.M

There's still a chance.  A degree or two dropping would mean significant snow/freezing rain.


----------



## smokey30725

That's true. Just seems like the chance is getting slimmer by the day.


----------



## blood on the ground

Next!


----------



## bankdawg

DDD, how well do the models factor in an ULL producing its own cold air?


----------



## DDD

Storm system will not die. 18z just dropped 2-4" of snow on atlanta tomorrow afternoon under an upper level low.  

If you remember some years back Athens scored a big snow underneath an upper level low. It brings it's own cold and is super unpredictable. 

Heads up. This one will not die.


----------



## bankdawg

pretty good CAD going on.  kinda neat to see high 30s in southwest GA and 40s in middle tennessee


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Yep these CAD's make it cold here in Thomson


----------



## Resica

31 here.


----------



## the HEED!

nah, aint gonna happen.cold rain.


----------



## DDD

Very funny stuff. I will not call his name but one of the local mets in Atl blocked me from following him on twitter. Guess I was making him look bad with my questions during the last storm.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

DDD said:


> Very funny stuff. I will not call his name but one of the local mets in Atl blocked me from following him on twitter. Guess I was making him look bad with my questions during the last storm.



 I've always said they are looking here.


----------



## DDD

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I've always said they are looking here.



We will not pile on him, but he talks about fishing on tv a lot. I have no doubt he comes here. His forecast are weak and hyped and he claims to have "called it" when he didn't.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

DDD said:


> Very funny stuff. I will not call his name but one of the local mets in Atl blocked me from following him on twitter. Guess I was making him look bad with my questions during the last storm.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

DDD said:


> We will not pile on him, but he talks about fishing on tv a lot. I have no doubt he comes here. His forecast are weak and hyped and he claims to have "called it" when he didn't.



That's why me and H22 have always said..... He's a LOOKER.


----------



## GA DAWG

How can the 18z or whatever not have this right only 24 hrs out?


----------



## doenightmare

DDD said:


> Very funny stuff. I will not call his name but one of the local mets in Atl blocked me from following him on twitter. Guess I was making him look bad with my questions during the last storm.


 
I think I know the weather man your referring to. Used to be my favorite.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Well what about 3/12-3/13??


----------



## Greene728

I bet his name rhymes with Wren Turns.


----------



## DDD

Lets talk about this upper level low that is causing a stir tonight.

Upper level lows are like magic shows.  Models can not figure them out  because of their dynamics.  You have to literally wait until its happening to figure out what is going to happen 2-5 hours down the road.

To complicate things we have a wedge situation as well.  It's rare... Really, really, really rare... so no one model is going to be right and some are going to be really wrong.

However it could be a whole lot warmer or it could be a whole lot colder.  The ? marks on the models lead to the ability for this to surprise some folks.   It also could just be a whole lot of rain.

This is a wild card.  I cannot tell you what it's going to do.  No one can...  

All I can tell you is, the last ULL we had plastered Athens, however, the GFS was showing it.  Little secret... GFS laid down 2-4" of snow in Atlanta on the 18Z... 0Z will be out in about an hour and a half.


----------



## Greene728

And your right trip D. He will get on and claim "severe weather team 2 called this days ago"! Bullturds!!!


----------



## DDD

I default to the experts on set ups like this... Robert Gamble from WxSouth just tweeted...

"Folks in upper SC and north GA that sort of got skipped a couple times this winter, this storm's for you.  Models will get even colder #gawx"


----------



## mewabbithunter

This could catch a lot of people off guard!


----------



## snarlinbear

DDD, Can ya even come close to some timing?


----------



## GA DAWG

We got it last 2 times so I guess we ain't getting nothin.


----------



## DDD

snarlinbear said:


> DDD, Can ya even come close to some timing?



Yeah... the strong dynamics should be over Atlanta by noon-4PM.  and moving steadily Eastward.


----------



## snarlinbear

Thanks buddy for all ya do!  I'm sure that you have saved lives!


----------



## malak05

So I heard the 0z continues this interesting trend


----------



## snarlinbear

Given the timing of this one, I'm curious how the politicians are going to handle it?  Anyone in my camp that they are about useless


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

snarlinbear said:


> Given the timing of this one, I'm curious how the politicians are going to handle it?  Anyone in my camp that they are about useless



They/The politicians are only as good as the information given to them, and given what DDD has posted it can go either way!!

Make your own decisions based on the severity, and how much hardship this will create for you if it happens!!

Do you really need a politician to tell you.............Nevermind!!


----------



## DDD

Oh boy....


AREA FORECAST DISCUSSION
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE PEACHTREE CITY GA
1049 PM EST WED MAR 5 2014

...MODELS TRENDING COLDER WITH MORE SNOW POTENTIAL FOR HIGH
ELEVATIONS OF NORTHEAST MOUNTAINS...


.UPDATE...

WILL CUT TO THE CHASE WITH THIS ONE. MODELS TRENDS HAVE BEEN
COLDER WITH THE SYSTEM COMING IN TOMORROW WITH GFS SHOWING BANDED
PRECIP AND SIGNIFICANT SNOWFALL ACCUMULATIONS FOR THE MOUNTAINS.
THAT SAID...GFS IS MUCH COLDER THAN OTHER MODELS AND SEEMS TOO
COLD BASED ON ORIENTATION OF 850MB FLOW. STILL...FACT REMAINS THAT
18Z MODELS AS WELL AS 00Z MODELS COMING IN ARE TRENDING SLIGHTLY
TOWARD THE GFS WHICH IS CAUSE FOR CONCERN. EVEN FOR ATL...THE MET
MOS FOR 00Z HAS COME IN WITH 37/28 AND 35/31 FOR TOMORROW BUT DOES
KEEP IT ALL RAIN. MORE CONCERN FOR THE HIGHER ELEVATIONS OF THE
MOUNTAINS WHERE PROFILES ARE ONLY A DEGREE OR TWO ABOVE FREEZING
ABOVE THE SURFACE. WITH THE BANDED PRECIPITATION WHICH IS LIKELY
HOWEVER...IT WILL NOT TAKE MUCH TO SEND PROFILES TO ISOTHERMAL
ALONG THE 0C LINE AND CREATE A BRIEF BURST OF MODERATE SNOW.

FOR THESE REASONS...FORECAST IS HIGHLY UNCERTAIN AT THIS POINT AND
COULD JUST AS EASILY STILL SEE A MAINLY RAIN EVENT AS WE DO SIGNIFICANT
ACCUMULATING SNOWFALL. THIS FORECASTER HOWEVER HAS SEEN TOO MANY
COLD COLD UPPER LOWS TRACK ACROSS THIS AREA AND TREND TOWARD A
MORE WINTRY SCENARIO THAN NOT AND FEEL INCLUSION OF AT LEAST
MODEST ACCUMULATIONS IS WARRANTED AT THIS POINT FOR THE HIGHER
ELEVATIONS. STILL ONLY ADVERTISING AROUND AN INCH BUT WORDING
PRODUCTS THAT BANDED PRECIPITATION COULD PRODUCE HIGHER AMOUNTS
LOCALLY.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

DDD,
You hit the nail on the head with this event and it's uncertainty. Guess we'll have to start sky watching.


----------



## PappyHoel

What's the latest?  I need to get the latest so I can get the heck out of Atlanta before something starts.


----------



## blood on the ground

PappyHoel said:


> What's the latest?  I need to get the latest so I can get the heck out of Atlanta before something starts.



No report is a all rain report..... Maybe


----------



## swamppirate

Just no more ice in Augusta....we have had ENOUGH!!!  UNCLE!!!  Five days without power and a week and a half with no cable/internet.


----------



## Mountainbuck

So your saying there's a chance


----------



## DDD

Remember Robin Williams in Good morning Vietnam.... Surprise, Surprise, Surprise!!!! ?

This one has the biggest potential to do that since 2005 in my opinion and since 2001.

I am not saying it will... but there are a lot of things that make me think it has serious **potential** and I speaking to mainly traditional CAD areas including Athens, Lawrenceville, Gainesville and all points NE ward.

People north of I-20 though maybe even as far south as Newnan might see a burst of snow under the crazy dynamics of the Upper Level Low as it passes over head.  

I think the real chance for surprise though is the typical CAD areas.  IF you are usually affected by a Cold Air Damming scenario, I would pay close attention today to conditions.


----------



## smokey30725

DDD, how does NW Georgia appear to be impacted by this? I am right below Chattanooga at the foot of Lookout Mountain? It looks like, according to our local guys, this part of the state will be just rain.


----------



## malak05

DDD said:


> Remember Robin Williams in Good morning Vietnam.... Surprise, Surprise, Surprise!!!! ?
> 
> This one has the biggest potential to do that since 2005 in my opinion and since 2001.
> 
> I am not saying it will... but there are a lot of things that make me think it has serious **potential** and I speaking to mainly traditional CAD areas including Athens, Lawrenceville, Gainesville and all points NE ward.
> 
> People north of I-20 though maybe even as far south as Newnan might see a burst of snow under the crazy dynamics of the Upper Level Low as it passes over head.
> 
> I think the real chance for surprise though is the typical CAD areas.  IF you are usually affected by a Cold Air Damming scenario, I would pay close attention today to conditions.



So would you say the people in West/NW GA are pulling for the ULL for snowfall while the NE/E GA have could have a solid CAD for them to get some wintery precp.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Channel 5 coming out the closet!


----------



## GA DAWG

When's the snow bursting an all gonna start?


----------



## Paymaster

Snow me in! I could use a day off!


----------



## DDD

smokey30725 said:


> DDD, how does NW Georgia appear to be impacted by this? I am right below Chattanooga at the foot of Lookout Mountain? It looks like, according to our local guys, this part of the state will be just rain.



This truly is a forecaster's nightmare.  You can't make a call map because it might snow say... over the city of Lawrenceville but in a 50 mile radius around them they see nothing but pouring down rain.

One thing for sure... This thing will wind up like a bowling ball.  On the North West side of that bowling ball is usually where the heavy axis of snow sets up.  Right now, it looks to me like that area will be over Lake Lanier, Gwinnett County, Hall County, City of Atlanta, Jackson County, maybe Walton County... BUT!  That's only if that dang model is handling the thing pin point accurately!  And I can't swear that it is!

These thing are nightmares to predict.  Throw in a High Pressure system that is throwing a CAD signature in... no one has ever seen this set up... the models have no history data to pull on... so who knows what's going to happen?

One thing I will say is dew points and wet bulbs are lower this morning... sig. lower than forcasted, along with temps.  If the moisture gets here and locks that cold air at the surface along with the precip cooling the air... it could be one BIG surprise.  Or it could be 33° and raining... have to wait and see.


----------



## jbird1

The winds here are unbelievable right now (N Forsyth)


----------



## DDD

shakey gizzard said:


> Channel 5 coming out the closet!



What did they say???


----------



## shakey gizzard

DDD said:


> What did they say???



1to 2 in possible from Dawson county north


----------



## DDD

Don't want anyone to miss this post... so  I will re-post since the page flipped:

This truly is a forecaster's nightmare. You can't make a call map because it might snow say... over the city of Lawrenceville but in a 50 mile radius around them they see nothing but pouring down rain.

One thing for sure... This thing will wind up like a bowling ball. On the North West side of that bowling ball is usually where the heavy axis of snow sets up. Right now, it looks to me like that area will be over Lake Lanier, Gwinnett County, Hall County, City of Atlanta, Jackson County, maybe Walton County... BUT! That's only if that dang model is handling the thing pin point accurately! And I can't swear that it is!

These thing are nightmares to predict. Throw in a High Pressure system that is throwing a CAD signature in... no one has ever seen this set up... the models have no history data to pull on... so who knows what's going to happen?

One thing I will say is dew points and wet bulbs are lower this morning... sig. lower than forcasted, along with temps. If the moisture gets here and locks that cold air at the surface along with the precip cooling the air... it could be one BIG surprise. Or it could be 33° and raining... have to wait and see.


----------



## shakey gizzard

DDD said:


> Don't want anyone to miss this post... so  I will re-post since the page flipped:
> 
> *This truly is a forecaster's nightmare*. You can't make a call map because it might snow say... over the city of Lawrenceville but in a 50 mile radius around them they see nothing but pouring down rain.
> 
> One thing for sure... This thing will wind up like a bowling ball. On the North West side of that bowling ball is usually where the heavy axis of snow sets up. Right now, it looks to me like that area will be over Lake Lanier, Gwinnett County, Hall County, City of Atlanta, Jackson County, maybe Walton County... BUT! That's only if that dang model is handling the thing pin point accurately! And I can't swear that it is!
> 
> These thing are nightmares to predict. Throw in a High Pressure system that is throwing a CAD signature in... no one has ever seen this set up... the models have no history data to pull on... so who knows what's going to happen?
> 
> One thing I will say is dew points and wet bulbs are lower this morning... sig. lower than forcasted, along with temps. If the moisture gets here and locks that cold air at the surface along with the precip cooling the air... it could be one BIG surprise. Or it could be 33° and raining... have to wait and see.



This, for sure!


----------



## orrb

Woohoo, Paulding county is clear, no snow.  /dances, come on spring...


----------



## malak05

The Dewpoints continue to drop and temps holding below forecast... all very very interesting


----------



## Palmetto

I need a map!!


----------



## JonathanG2013

Yea the dew point in Canton now is at 9 . If it keeps falling it could be interesting.


----------



## Trigabby

So, when do we start nowcasting?   I'm on conference calls all day and I can't check in here as much as I want.. (Well, I guess that's about everyday, lol)


----------



## Mountainbuck

Wx advisory in place for Murray county and more


----------



## tcward

Mountainbuck said:


> Wx advisory in place for Murray county and more



White Co. too MB. NWS is saying winter weather advisory north of a line from Chatsworth to Jasper to Dawsonville to Helen 7pm tonight until 10 am in the morning.


----------



## Nitram4891

Palmetto said:


> I need a map!!



Pretty much impossible to make a map for this..


----------



## DDD

Palmetto said:


> I need a map!!



You need to read my post above again.


----------



## JonathanG2013

DDD said:


> You need to read my post above again.



lol if he reads your post he will not need a map.

 Mark thank you for all that you do to keep us informed during this winter season.


----------



## GA DAWG

So are you saying I should cancel my coonhunt tonight in North Dawson co or not


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Sleet mixin in with the rain in Thomson. Temp actually dropped 3 degrees since this morning. 34 right now


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Sleet mixin in with the rain in Thomson. Temp actually dropped 3 degrees since this morning. 34 right now


The temperature here in Sandersville has dropped from 40 this morning to 35 now


----------



## PappyHoel

GA DAWG said:


> So are you saying I should cancel my coonhunt tonight in North Dawson co or not



Yes but only cause you didn't invite me.


----------



## Matt.M

If you want the white stuff, it seems like you need to watch the lack of precip now.  Temps are headed the right way but where did the precip go?


----------



## Mountainbuck

There's gonna have to be a good temperature drop up here in nw ga if we gonna get snow


----------



## challer

Does anyone know what the latest EURO run is showing?


----------



## GA DAWG

PappyHoel said:


> Yes but only cause you didn't invite me.


Wind bothers me worse than any little ol wintry precip.  Its our coon club hunt. Did you know dawson co had a coon club? Well we do. You and anybody else on here is welcome to come. First Thur of every month. Now back to the snow


----------



## smokey30725

Mountainbuck said:


> There's gonna have to be a good temperature drop up here in nw ga if we gonna get snow



Yep, I am in Dalton right now and it's showing 50 degrees.


----------



## Robbie101

I can tell you in Monroe it feels colder than what the temp is showing. I don't won't any snow, we got ball games Saturday morning.


----------



## GA DAWG

Smells like snow outside to me. Its coming.


----------



## JosephSparks

Just drove from Fulton Industrial back to Monroe. -6 degree difference in Temp. CAD working its way?


----------



## tcward

Palmetto said:


> I need a map!!



Here is you a map! From weatherspace.com
What do you think triple d?


----------



## malak05

It's 37 here in West Georgia currently dropped a good bit in the past hour or so with the heavy rain coming in hopefully that will continue to cool the air


----------



## smokey30725

Now it's up to 52 in Dalton.


----------



## tcward

Sleeting in Cleveland.


----------



## Paymaster

Very Cold Rain in Newnan!


----------



## 3ringer

It was 40 in Mcdonough until the rain started. With a cold steady rain , the temp has fallen to 34. It's interesting because 106.7 said our low would be 35 tonight.


----------



## malak05

Hearing mumblings of sleet and snow in Rome, GA


----------



## smokey30725

Looking out the window here in Dalton and it's just cloudy and gloomy looking.


----------



## shakey gizzard

3ringer said:


> It was 40 in Mcdonough until the rain started. With a cold steady rain , the temp has fallen to 34. It's interesting because 106.7 said our low would be 35 tonight.



That's all it takes, a degree or 2!


----------



## blood on the ground

Sleet mixing with the rain in north Paulding


----------



## Mountainbuck

53 in chatsworth


----------



## Rockdale Buck

37 in Henry, Dew point at 32.  Just got to hope I can get under the ULL


----------



## Rockdale Buck

*Just dropped to 36


----------



## Matt.M

Rockdale Buck said:


> 37 in Henry, Dew point at 32.  Just got to hope I can get under the ULL



I want the ULL.  Get your own.


----------



## Goatdaddy

Mountainbuck said:


> 53 in chatsworth



Just hang tight, its rain and sleet in Calhoun. Temp has dropped from 49-37 in last hour.


----------



## Nitram4891

Matt.M said:


> I want the ULL.  Get your own.



Here's another vote for the ULL directly over ATL.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Thanks goatdaddy


----------



## DDD

34° in Dacula and dropping like a rock... not sure whats going to happen...


----------



## JosephSparks

Same here in Monroe DDD, last I looked we are hovering at 33 at my house near Between


----------



## Mountainbuck

Sleeting hard hard in chatsworth


----------



## Mountainbuck

We're scared


----------



## texwilliams

33° in Danielsville and raining.


----------



## the HEED!

cold rain, you snow birds have to wait till next winter, boooo hooooo. COME ON SPRING, minus tornadic activity.


----------



## GA DAWG

How could mountainbuck be 53 one min and sleeting the next? That's hail or sumpthin up there


----------



## lbzdually

Noaa has the low for Chatsworth at 38 for tonight and it's already down to 37, lol.


----------



## Rockdale Buck

35... I just know I'm going to level off at 33. lol


----------



## swamppirate

Rockdale Buck said:


> 35... I just know I'm going to level off at 33. lol



Welcome to the freezing rain club.....I had enough of that crap three weeks ago.


----------



## Jim Ammons

GA DAWG said:


> How could mountainbuck be 53 one min and sleeting the next? That's hail or sumpthin up there



Nope-Sleet-temp has dropped to 37 degrees fast.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Yea temp dropped in 30 min


----------



## georgiadawgs44

35 and cold rain in Stockbridge.


----------



## PappyHoel

Been a cold rain here in Dawsonville.


----------



## GA DAWG

PappyHoel said:


> Been a cold rain here in Dawsonville.


Oh but Noooo. Im up off 136 outta town. Theys accumulation on some roofs. Sleet I guess.


----------



## 25.06

If it don't warm up tonight it will be interesting here in the morning because it's 33.5 degrees on my front porch right now.


----------



## turkeyhunter835

Truxk said 33 in loganville!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Tonight is a great example of how that "wedge effect" affects the mountains.  It's 46 and raining here.


----------



## PappyHoel

GA DAWG said:


> Oh but Noooo. Im up off 136 outta town. Theys accumulation on some roofs. Sleet I guess.



Tree any coons yet?


----------



## frisbeefan

Where's Resica ?  We need to know what's happening in Pennsylvania, lol.


----------



## Rockdale Buck

Well I leveled off at 35 and it looks like that is as low as I'm going to get.  Maybe the ULL will surprise us but I'm not holding my breath on it.  Hoping we can get one more threat before spring so I don't finish winter with cold rain.


----------



## tcward

Cut out the lights.....the party is over.


----------



## swamppirate

Rockdale Buck said:


> Well I leveled off at 35 and it looks like that is as low as I'm going to get.  Maybe the ULL will surprise us but I'm not holding my breath on it.  Hoping we can get one more threat before spring so I don't finish winter with cold rain.



Bite your tongue...


----------



## Rockdale Buck

Trust me I'm ready for spring and summer, just wouldn't mind seeing snow on the ground one more time.


----------



## Resica

frisbeefan said:


> Where's Resica ?  We need to know what's happening in Pennsylvania, lol.



25 and cloudy!


----------



## Matt.M

Metro Atlanta raining with about 8% of it being sleet.


----------



## keithsto

Matt.M said:


> Metro Atlanta raining with about 8% of it being sleet.



8% is a pretty exact number to arrive at.


----------



## snarlinbear

Spitting wet snow and rain in Roswell....started 10 minutes ago.


----------



## Matt.M

keithsto said:


> 8% is a pretty exact number to arrive at.



That one went over your head.


----------



## tcward

This was pretty close...


----------



## smokey30725

Guess that was winter's last gasp, huh?


----------



## Greene728

smokey30725 said:


> Guess that was winter's last gasp, huh?




I sure hope so! Die winter, die....


----------



## smokey30725

Greene728 said:


> I sure hope so! Die winter, die....



Noooo!!!!!! Not ready for sweat, humidity, allergies and half-dollar size mosquitos yet!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Several inches in some places around here.


----------



## zworley3

Here is some lite reading. Someone is saying 1993 all over again...Maybe

http://www.theweatherspace.com/2014/03/06/is-another-march-1993-superstorm-coming-next-week/


----------



## smokey30725

I eagerly await DDD's take on this! ^^^^^^^^


----------



## snarlinbear

Will someone please explain to me why winter haters come to a winter weather site.  My only guess is that there have always been party crashers...those uninvited guests that have to make an appearance just to create conflict.


----------



## NCHillbilly

snarlinbear said:


> Will someone please explain to me why winter haters come to a winter weather site.  My only guess is that there have always been party crashers...those uninvited guests that have to make an appearance just to create conflict.



I wasn't aware that the winter weather thread was exclusively a winter lover's thread. It's a much-needed information thread, not just a pray-for snow thread. Winter weather can be deadly and cause severe impacts to people's lives and jobs-would you prefer that only people who want it to snow so they can play and frolic in it post here; or does the member who has to drive three hours over treacherous roads through it to get his family member to a distant hospital or someone who stands to lose their heat and electricity for the next week or someone who's job it is to clear the roads so you can drive on them not deserve to be informed, too?


----------



## Struttin'-n-Drummin'

I don't think we are going to make it to a Winter Weather VII thread this year.  So close.


----------



## Matt.M

Struttin'-n-Drummin' said:


> I don't think we are going to make it to a Winter Weather VII thread this year.  So close.



I'm sure we could get some silly banter going for 18 posts.


----------



## snookdoctor

NCHillbilly said:


> I wasn't aware that the winter weather thread was exclusively a winter lover's thread. It's a much-needed information thread, not just a pray-for snow thread. Winter weather can be deadly and cause severe impacts to people's lives and jobs-would you prefer that only people who want it to snow so they can play and frolic in it post here; or does the member who has to drive three hours over treacherous roads through it to get his family member to a distant hospital or someone who stands to lose their heat and electricity for the next week or someone who's job it is to clear the roads so you can drive on them not deserve to be informed, too?



Nah. He just wanted to make his 8th post in 3 years just to aggravate someone.


----------



## tcward

NCHillbilly said:


> I wasn't aware that the winter weather thread was exclusively a winter lover's thread. It's a much-needed information thread, not just a pray-for snow thread. Winter weather can be deadly and cause severe impacts to people's lives and jobs-would you prefer that only people who want it to snow so they can play and frolic in it post here; or does the member who has to drive three hours over treacherous roads through it to get his family member to a distant hospital or someone who stands to lose their heat and electricity for the next week or someone who's job it is to clear the roads so you can drive on them not deserve to be informed, too?



This^^


----------



## Dustin Pate

Matt.M said:


> I'm sure we could get some silly banter going for 18 posts.



It would be wise to think otherwise.


----------



## gunsaler111

I came across hwy58 through danville,martinsville,and stuart va.It took half the day.....


----------



## Resica

Heard they got 8 inches around Greensboro North Carolina. I need it up here, getting kinda  close to record snowfall. This close I want the record. Sitting at 72 inches, need another 20 or so, probably not gonna happen.


----------



## Greene728

NCHillbilly said:


> I wasn't aware that the winter weather thread was exclusively a winter lover's thread. It's a much-needed information thread, not just a pray-for snow thread. Winter weather can be deadly and cause severe impacts to people's lives and jobs-would you prefer that only people who want it to snow so they can play and frolic in it post here; or does the member who has to drive three hours over treacherous roads through it to get his family member to a distant hospital or someone who stands to lose their heat and electricity for the next week or someone who's job it is to clear the roads so you can drive on them not deserve to be informed, too?



Thank you sir! I love winter weather and cold temps in moderation. I'm waving the white flag this year! Enough already ole man winter...


----------



## Matthew6

Resica said:


> Heard they got 8 inches around Greensboro North Carolina. I need it up here, getting kinda  close to record snowfall. This close I want the record. Sitting at 72 inches, need another 20 or so, probably
> C   not gonna happen.



Get lots of trucks and shovels and get busy.


----------



## Resica

Matthew6 said:


> Get lots of trucks and shovels and get busy.


----------



## GA DAWG

Just by looking at my phone weather forecasts. It appears to me. Winter is over. Pollen will be here by the end of next week


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Pollen already here on the fall line.


----------



## savreds

We had pollen two weeks ago, and my head is just now starting to clear up. I've been in a semi zombie state from taking all of the Zyrtec and sinus meds.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I've been sittin' on the porch in shorts and no shirt this afternoon. There were several inches of snow on the ground yesterday morning. Weird.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

^^^I bet that's sexy!!  
Were at the lake camping today, loving the weather. Two days ago the high was 35.


----------



## NCHillbilly

deerhuntingdawg said:


> ^^^I bet that's sexy!!
> Were at the lake camping today, loving the weather. Two days ago the high was 35.



You better believe it.


----------



## Resica

NCHillbilly said:


> I've been sittin' on the porch in shorts and no shirt this afternoon. There were several inches of snow on the ground yesterday morning. Weird.



Shorts here too!  50 degrees.


----------



## snarlinbear

Well fellow readers, it was a good ride but I really miss the frequency of DDD’s posts.  In my cravings for the excitement of his next infrequent appearances, I tried to generate a little “grauple” so to speak by trying to get a bite or two on politicians, or warm weather aficionados, just to kill some time while waiting on “the man” to get back in the saddle.  Not too many takers, but a few saw through the ...bear “spray.” One last try for a late season surprise, the plows coming off the ATV … I do have that kind of luck.  Otherwise, I’ll be rigging striper tackle with the flip flop bunch.   Everyone be safe in twister season and thank DDD for the safety he provides us all in the winter wonderland.  Maybe a lucky snow on the azalea blossoms or good one next year?


----------



## Bitteroot

The End.....


----------

